#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Вопросы по Дзогчен

## Volt

Приветствую всех!

Меня заинтересовало учение Дзогчен и я хотел бы познакомиться с ним ближе.

В частности, меня интересуют вопросы:

1. Какие книги, материалы необходимо прочитать в первую очередь (желательно знать и "полный" объем). При этом хотелось бы, чтобы суть Дзогчен объяснялась в них четко и понятно, желательно системно (что есть что и для чего, элементы, связи).

2. Какие цели ставит Дзогчен? Как он влияет на нашу практическую жизнь и что он дает "для жизни вечной"?

3. Дзогчен это направление в буддизме или самостоятельное учение? Чем, например, оно отличается от линии Карма-Кагью? Или вообще - в чем его преимущества / недостатки относительно других линий буддизма?

4. Откуда (от кого) произошел Дзогчен? Можете Вы нарисовать схему его возникновения?

5. Как Дзогчен относится к христианству, исламу, иудаизму, шаманизму?

6. Что дал Дзогчен лично Вам? Какие "чудеса" произошли лично с Вами или со знакомыми практикующими.

7. Какие практики необходимо выполнять, для чего и сколько?

8. Какие ограничения накладывает Дзогчен на практикующих?
Имеются в виду обеты, воздержания, посты...

9. Что такое ретриты (или рИтриты?)? Для чего они нужны, что дают?

10. Какие этапы в прохождении учения Вы можете назвать, что необходимо для перехода с этапа на этап?

11. Какие методы "работы" используются в Дзогчен, какие "техники" даются (типа осознанности в сновидениях) и для чего? В чем их преимущество / недостатки перед другими линиями?

12. Кто является признанными учителями Дзогчен в России и в мире? Кто является главой учения? Каковы отношения главы линии с Далай-Ламой и с другими линиями?

13. Что такое "передача", для чего она нужна? Какие вообще бывают передачи? Какие она накладывает обязанности или дает права (возможности)?

14. Как и от кого можно получить передачу, если я живу не в Москве? Что необходимо для получения передачи? 

15. Каково примерное число приверженцев Дзогчен в России и в мире, как это соотносится с другими линиями и почему (как Вы считаете)?

Пока это все вопросы. Наверняка будут и другие.

Если Вы можете ответить только на некоторые вопросы, то все равно буду очень признателен!

Плюс, очень желательно услышать мнение всех здесь присутсвующих. Поэтому, если Вы видите, что на вопросы уже кто-то ответил, все равно прошу ответить. Причем, очень желательно ответить СВОИМИ словами, а не отсылать к книгам, сутрам, наставлениям Учителей.

С уважением,
Volt 

E-mail: volt@rbcmail.ru

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Есть книга "Кристалл и путь света" содержащая учения Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, в которой вы, наверное, сможете найти ответ на многие вопросы. 
http://www.uddiyana.ru/zip/cristall_web.zip

Ещё есть книга "Дзогчен - самосовершенное состояние".
Там тоже по сути  :Smilie: 

Главы учения в Дзогчен нет, как нет и какой-либо иерархии. Один из учителей, которые передают учение Дзогчен - Чогьял Намкай Норбу. Его ученики организованы в "Дзогчен-общину".

Следующая возможность получить передачу от Намкая Норбу во время всемирной практики будет примерно в ноябре. Точной даты не помню, календаря нет.  Хотя бы за месяц нужно связаться с ближайшей Дзогчен-общиной. Их в России довольно много.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Да. День седьмого ноября - красный день календаря. Седьмого ноября две тысячи четвёртого года состоится следующая всемирная практика.

Координаты ближайшей к Томску общины могут сообщить в московской дзогчен-общине, rinchen@online.ru

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> * ... Седьмого ноября две тысячи четвёртого года состоится следующая всемирная практика.
> *


Андрей, большое спасибо за ответы!!
(Хотя, хотелось чтобы они были более подробны. )  :Wink: 

И сразу еще вопросы - что есть `всемирная практика`?
Я так понимаю, что нужно лично быть во время ее в какой-нибудь Дзогчен-общине, да? Так что же там происходит? Передача? Но я еще не понял, подходит ли мне Дзогчен... Мне нужно разобраться, потому и много вопросов.

Почему лично Вы выбрали Дзогчен??

Regards,
Volt

P.S. У вас хороший сайт. Я там взял книжку Валпола Рахула, сейчас читаю.

----------


## рабдан

Есть сайт www.dzogchen.ru
там достаточно текстов чтобы получит представление об этом учении.

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от рабдан_ 
> *Есть сайт www.dzogchen.ru ...
> *


Ссылки это хорошо, СПАСИБО! Я конечно почитаю.

Однако так хочется "услышать" здесь прямые, непосредственные, живые впечатления и размышления людей, действительно практикующих Дзогчен...............

Regards!
Volt

----------


## рабдан

Можно конечно писать и своими словами... но большинство ответов на Ваши вопросы есть в "Кристале и пути света" и в "16 вопросах к учителю Дзогчен" . это касается в первую очередь соотношения дзогчена с другими школами и практиками. Вот если бы Вам после знакомства с компетентным введением чего неясно, то можно и покопатся наверное во всевозможных тонкостях...

А так дзогчен безусловно даёт человеку свободу, мудрость идоброту , как впрочем и другие учения в Дхарме. Вопрос только в том, насколько это учение Вам близко..

Сколько людей пытается практиковать дзогчен?
Сие никому не известно...
На ретритах бывает до 2000 человек, в общинах по СНГ может человек 500, сколько из них действительно чего то достигли - это понятно вопрос тонкий..
в мире вне России говорят о порядка 5000 практиков...

С Далай - ламой у  Намкая Норбу Ринпоче , держателя линии Дзогчен, отношения вполне хорошие. Например известно, что Его Святейшество интересуясь дзогченом обращался к Намкаю Норбу, а Ринпоче, к примеру, присутствовал на посвящении Калачакры в Австрии

Что касается практик, то , то если интерес есть, то ждите ретрита в июне следующего года или найдите на сайте www.dzogchen.ru адрес ближайшей к Вам общины и спишитесь с ними ...
Вам всё пояснят
Удачи в изучении этого чудесного учения!

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от рабдан_ 
> *Можно конечно писать и своими словами... но большинство ответов на Ваши вопросы есть в "Кристале и пути света" ...
> *


Для самого первого знакомства хотелось бы почитать емкую, но краткую компиляцию. 




> * и в "16 вопросах к учителю Дзогчен".*


А вот это где взять?
Что-то на указанном Вами сайте не нашел, поисковики тоже не дали...




> *можно и покопатся наверное во всевозможных тонкостях...*


Это, наверное, со временем... А пока хотя бы понять чему равны 2х2 в Дзогчен.  :Smilie: 
Хотя ниже - вопрос про Кармапу.




> *
> Вопрос только в том, насколько это учение Вам близко..
> *


Так я и пытаюсь разобраться!
Я довольно много общался с буддистами (в основном Кагью), они говорили, что мне должен быть ближе Дзогчен. Раньше я не задумывался, а теперь мне интересно - почему они так говорили?? (Типа есть ли в буддизме какая-то Распределяющая Шляпа, как в Хогсмите?)  :Smilie: 

За интересную статистическую информацию - спасибо!
Если считать, что буддистов в мире 500 миллионов, то последователей Дзогчен - одна тысячная процента!
Почему так мало? И в каких линиях все остальные? 8-)
(Это мне просто интересно, а то что много или мало для меня ничего не значит - лишь бы мне подходило...)

И то что у линии нет главы (такого как Кармапа, например), не делает ее слабее? Ведь Кармапы - перевоплощенцы, я так понимаю... Их тщательно "проверяют" на этот предмет, поэтому можно надеяться, что опыт действительно передается. Как с этим в Дзогчен?

Regards!
Volt

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Всемирная практика - это гуру-йога, выполняемая одновременно во всех дзогчен-общинах мира. Для синхронизации используется видеокассета с записью этой практики. Учитель тоже выполняет практику и в определённый момент даёт передачу гуру-йоги - прямое ознакомление с состоянием мгновенного присутствия - ригпа. 
Таким образом, чтобы получить передачу нужно лично присутствовать в какой-то из дзогчен-общин, где есть видеокассета и проводится практика. Перед этим нужно побывать на подготовительных занятиях и разучить практику, чтобы не отвлекаться в процессе.

Лично я сначала выбирал не учение Дзогчен, а дзогчен-общину потому, что мне понравились люди в этой общине.  :Smilie: 
Ну а понимание стало появляться позже.  :Smilie:  

Вольт, у вас и правда, слишком много вопросов, чтобы на них здесь отвечать, а тем более подробно. Да и ответы всё же лучше узнавать в первоисточнике, чтобы не получилось что "мне Рабинович напел".  :Smilie:  Например книга "Дзогчен-самосовершенное состояние" практически полнстью посвящена ответам на Ваши, Вольт, вопросы, в том числе сравнению методов Дзогчен и методов других традиций  :Smilie: 

Каких-либо ограничений по количеству практик, постам, обетам и так далее в Дзогчен нет. Воздерживаться тоже не надо.  :Smilie:   Главное - осознанность.  :Smilie:  
Всё зависит от индивидуальных обстоятельств и возможностей.

А ретрит (retreat) - это период интенсивной практики.  
Может давать более эффективные результаты.

Взаимоотношения дзогчен-общины с Далай-ламой очень хорошие, выполнялись практики для здоровья Его Святейшества.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

О! Пока я был в оффлайне, рабдан уже ответил.




> Если считать, что буддистов в мире 500 миллионов, то последователей Дзогчен - одна тысячная процента!
> Почему так мало?


Так и учителей, которые открыто учат Дзогчен - единицы.




> И то что у линии нет главы (такого как Кармапа, например), не делает ее слабее? Ведь Кармапы - перевоплощенцы, я так понимаю... Их тщательно "проверяют" на этот предмет, поэтому можно надеяться, что опыт действительно передается. Как с этим в Дзогчен?


В дзогчене важно наличие учителя, обладающего знанием изначальной природы - ригпа. Этого уже достаточно.  :Smilie: 




> Я довольно много общался с буддистами (в основном Кагью), они говорили, что мне должен быть ближе Дзогчен. Раньше я не задумывался, а теперь мне интересно - почему они так говорили?


Может быть, вы задавали слишком много вопросов?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## рабдан

http://www.dzogchen.ru/teacher/books/index.html
здесь есть "16 вопросов..."
что касается главы школы. Намкая Норбу в наше время вполне можно назвать главой линии дзочен. В нингмапе есть много учителей дающих это учение "в стиле тантры". Но это немного другое..
А что касается точности определения главы линии, то в той же кагью сейчас не всё ясно.. так что пример с Кармапой говорит как раз о неодназначности в этих вопросах.
у меня нет под рукой статистики, но врядли число буддистов столь велико... Тех же тибетцев всего несколько миллионов. 
Кроме тибета ваджраяна есть сейчас только в Японии - это сингон. Число её адэптов не так велико. Есть единственное замечательное государство, где тантрический буддизм - это гос. религия - это Бутан, население его тоже невелико..Кстате по одной из линий своих перевоплощений Намкай Норбу является  дхармараджей. этой страны..
http://www.dzogchen.ru/mirror/dharmaradji-butan.html
В Юго - восточной Азии , где исповедуются всякие формы буддизма население тоже не огромно.
В Китае и Японии - кого причислять к буддистам тоже непонятно.. Например в последней обычно таковыми считают только монахов и вообще там полный синкретизм царит. Рождаются как синтоисты, венчаются как католики, умирают чаще как буддисты...

Возможно в тибете есть какие то линии дзогчена среди "белой" немонашеской сангхи  - нагпа или где - ещё. Но это никаму вроде неизвестно.. так или иначе дзогчен пытаются практиковать и в других общинах, но численность этих линий невелика.
И зачем учению многочисленность?
Чаще только вредит.. Дзогчен как и традиционный буддизм достаточно равнодушен к миссионерству. А кому суждено, тот учение и встретит.

----------


## Suraj

"4. Откуда (от кого) произошел Дзогчен? Можете Вы нарисовать схему его возникновения?"
-------------------
Вот тут линия Шанг Шунг нэне Гьюд (Юндруг Бон). Присмотритесь, на схеме есть и имя Намкай Норбу Р.:
http://www.surajamrita.com/bon/24Mas...mparaZhZh.html

И вот тут:

http://www.surajamrita.com/bon/bonpo_dzogchen1.html

И вообще там кое что ещё есть в разделе Бон,- вполне достаточно, что бы [получить представление о Дзогчен.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Увы, нет времени вдаваться в подробности, но некоторые из предыдущих сообщений изумляют.
Если говорить о четырех школах тибетского буддизма, то всем известно, что учение дзогчен прежде всего связано со школой нингма. Есть, конечно, учителя дзогчена и в других школах, в том же боне и т.д. Но подавляющее большинство учителей дзогчена - это нингма. Сей факт бесспорен, поэтому, если уж говорить о неком главе дзогчена, то это глава школы нингма - Его Святейшество Миндролинг Ринпоче.
5000 последователей - откуда такая цифра? Учению дзогчен следуют не только в дзогчен-общинах. Во-первых, по всему миру есть многочисленные центры дзогчена других учителей, а во-вторых есть не менее многчисленные монастыри в Тибете, Индии, Непале и т.д - там тоже изучают и практикуют дзогчен - честное слово. Я уж не говорю о простых тибетцах - последователях того же самого дзогчена.
По поводу "дзогчена в стиле тантры" - откуда такие клише? Если имеется в виду, что "дзогчен в стиле тантры" - это когда говорят, что вначале надо сделать нёндро, а уж потом переходить к дзогчену, а "дзогчен в стиле дзогчен" - когда тебе дают ригпэ цалванг и ты прямиком в темный ритрит, в тогал упражняться - по-моему, это просто нонсенс. Откройте любую книгу-руководство к дзогчену, например, "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг" Патрула Ринпоче, там написано черным по-белому: вначале ты делаешь нёндро - обычные и особые предварительные практики, затем много чего еще, а уж потом тебе дают ригпэ цалванг и ключевые наставления. Поступать иначе - все равно, что делать цветистые надписи по несуществующей стене.
Потому, ежели подытожить вышесказанное, мне нравится такое определение: дзогчен - третья из трех внутренних тантр школы нингма, высший из 84000 глубоких и обширных разделов Дхармы, постижение и осуществление состояния Будды Самантабхадры как оно есть.
И можно повторить вслед за Трулшиком Ринпоче:
Не только Дхарма должна быть дзогченом, сам человек должен быть дзогченом также.
А повторять чеканные словечки можно научить и попугая.
Если говорить про литературу, то моя настольная книга - "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" (Кунсанг ламэ шалунг) Патрула Ринпоче. Выйдет на русском языке в самое ближайшее время.

----------

Pema Sonam (03.03.2012)

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> Увы, нет времени вдаваться в подробности, но ...
> всем известно, что учение дзогчен прежде всего связано со школой нингма ... и ... если уж говорить о неком главе дзогчена, то это глава школы нингма - Его Святейшество Миндролинг Ринпоче.


Спасибо за интересный ответ, уважаемый Пэма Бэнза!

А кто же тогда Намкай Норбу Ринпоче с точки зрения вашей линии? Заслуживает ли доверия его линия передачи?




> ... Если имеется в виду, что "в стиле тантры" - это когда ... вначале надо сделать нёндро, а ... "в стиле дзогчен" - когда тебе дают ригпэ цалванг и ты прямиком в темный ритрит, в тогал упражняться ...


Вот первый раз здесь я вижу упоминание о хоть какой-то последовательности, этапах, техниках. О них я и хотел бы узнать подробнее. 

Здесь даже есть полемика, но я пока не знаю даже основ.
Пожалуйста, кто-нибудь, расскажите КРАТКО, какие "техники" в какой последовательности нужно делать в дзогчен с вашей точки зрения (или как ВАМ это дают Ваши учителя).

И что есть цель? Обретение Радужного Тела?
(Сорри за вопросы `чайника`...)




> вначале ты делаешь нёндро, ... затем много чего еще ... Поступать иначе - все равно, что делать цветистые надписи по несуществующей стене.


Спрашиваю у всех - значит ли это, что, допустим, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, который (насколько я понял) является Ламой для практически всех Дзогчен-общин в России дает отличные от других линий (той же нингма) наставления и предлагаемая им последовательность практик короче?

(Вообще, так хотелось бы услышать, какие же практики реально выполняются в Дзогчен общинах! Но - до сих пор - тишина).  :Frown:  

В заключении этого письма хочу еще сказать спасибо Suraj`у, рабдану, Андрею Беседину за ответы.

Однако, наверное тоже за недостатком времени, все отсылают меня к литературе. 

Да, я уже набрал массу информации, читаю.
Но так как ее - "масса", видимо и времени потребуется... много. Проблема конечно не в этом - в том, что будет каша в голове. Хотелось бы системности, правильной последовательности, ПОСТАНОВКИ (как это делают для голоса, рук музыкантов, etc.)

Литература это хорошо... Но я думаю, что это где-то как изучать высшую математику по набору книг.
Имхо, лучше все-таки послушать лекции в университете...

Или вот вспоминается как Владимир Ильич с Надеждой Константиновной _добросовестно_ изучали по книгам английский язык. Приехали в Англию, обращаются к прохожим, а те удивленно спрашивают друг друга - на каком языке разговаривают эти люди?... 8-)

Ну и - все буддийские тексты изобилуют массой разнообразных понятий и терминов. Уловить где главное, где второстепенное и не запутаться во всем этом - сложно.

Напишите пожалуйста, как _Вы_ изучали (изучаете) Дзогчен? По книгам?

Вообще, можете рассказать как появились и как работают ваши общины? 

Кстати, я написал письма наверное в 10 разных общин, в том числе в Московскую. Ответ (совсем короткий) получил только из Иркутска. Может Дзогчен-общины вообще реально не существуют??

Удачи всем!
Жду ответов...  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Volt

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>1. Какие книги, материалы необходимо прочитать в первую очередь (желательно знать и "полный" объем). 

Есть ли у Вас под рукой книга такого объема, которая может оглушить не хуже контузии? Тогда пользуйтесь ей для получения переживания ХэДева и попадения в состояние всезнания... 
P.S. читать эту книгу вовсе не обязательно.

>При этом хотелось бы, чтобы суть Дзогчен объяснялась в них четко и понятно, желательно системно (что есть что и для чего, элементы, связи).

Достаточно ли четко и системно пуля в груди объясняет суть войны? 
Посоветуйте мне книгу аналогичного качества.


>2. Какие цели ставит Дзогчен? 

Даже в бесцельном сушествовании есть своя цель (намерения). 
Зачем их плодить?

>Как он влияет на нашу практическую жизнь и что он дает "для жизни вечной"?

Дзогчен мгновенно забирает НАС у ВЕЧНОЙ, хитрой на выдумки, ЖИЗНИ, 


>3. Дзогчен это направление в буддизме или самостоятельное учение? Чем, например, оно отличается от линии Карма-Кагью? Или вообще - в чем его преимущества / недостатки относительно других линий буддизма?

В чем преимущества наследства перед кропотливым ежедневным трудом? 
Но не стоит забывать, что для ПОЛУЧЕНИЯ наследства нужны очень веские причины и не все из бардо перерождения могут родится в семье богатого умирающего Американского дядюшки.

>4. Откуда (от кого) произошел Дзогчен? Можете Вы нарисовать схему его возникновения?

Я думаю, Дзогчен произошел от того, кто устал от больших взрывов и неисчислимых кальп последующего существования.

>5. Как Дзогчен относится к христианству, исламу, иудаизму, шаманизму?

Как электричество относится к утюгам, чайникам и прочим потребителям его изначальной энергии? 

>6. Что дал Дзогчен лично Вам? Какие "чудеса" произошли лично с Вами или со знакомыми практикующими.

Многие из них в Дзогчен ПОВЕРИЛИ. Чем не Православное чудо?

>7. Какие практики необходимо выполнять, для чего и сколько?

Если Вы узнали, слава Богу, в какой-то момент что такое  Дзогчен, то очень полезно было-бы это не забыть в следующее ДьяВОЛЬСКОЕ мгновение и не оставаться в сомнениях...

>8. Какие ограничения накладывает Дзогчен на практикующих? Имеются в виду обеты, воздержания, посты...

Не воздерживаться - находится умом (не путать с телом и речью) за пределами любых ограничений.

>9. Что такое ретриты (или рИтриты?)? Для чего они нужны, что дают?

То же, что и ЗаТворы.

>10. Какие этапы в прохождении учения Вы можете назвать, что необходимо для перехода с этапа на этап?

Осознанность.

>11. Какие методы "работы" используются в Дзогчен, какие "техники" даются (типа осознанности в сновидениях) и для чего? 

Осознанность и в сновидениях и без них...

>В чем их преимущество / недостатки перед другими линиями?

Не все могут хранить осознанность. 
И не всегда. 
А тем более видеть, что все школы и линии едины в состоянии "единого вкуса".


>12. Кто является признанными учителями Дзогчен в России и в мире? 

В КАКОМ ИЗ из Российских и земных миров?

>Кто является главой учения? 
Невозмутимое пространство явлений.

>Каковы отношения главы линии с Далай-Ламой и с другими линиями?

Далай-Лама тоже находится в пространстве.

>13. Что такое "передача", для чего она нужна? 
ПереДАЧА нужна, что-бы не было кармической отДАЧИ.

>Какие вообще бывают передачи? 
Прямые и кривые.

>Какие она накладывает обязанности или дает права (возможности)?
Она дает право считать себя получившим передачу (въехавшим в суть Дзогчен). Но, к сожалению, не обязует въезжать всех подряд...


>14. Как и от кого можно получить передачу, если я живу не в Москве? Что необходимо для получения передачи? 

А что, у Вас большой выбор? 
Тогда получите ее тут-же, не отходя от экрана, с которым Вас разделяет незнание изначального пространства природы ума, лично от изначального Будды Самантабхадры.


>15. Каково примерное число приверженцев Дзогчен в России и в мире, как это соотносится с другими линиями и почему (как Вы считаете)?

Бидия Дондарон, уходя в 70-х, говорил, что число истинных практикующих один на 100 тысяч. Из них истинный Дзогчен практикует не больше чем каждый 100-й. 
Остальные, в том числе и я, Ваш покорный слуга, именно приверженцы, ждущие пока кто-то освободится и освободит нас, тысячи...

К сожалению, Вольт, ограничения этого форума не позволили мне встваить столько смайликов  :Wink:  сколько их необходимо для адекватного чтения моего поста.
 :Wink:

----------


## kirava

1. Книги, которые щас вам доступны - "Кристалли путь света", более сложные - это "16 вопросов учителю Дзогчена" и книга об одной тантре Дзогчен  "Всевышний Источник". Можно взять почитать эту книгу, там есть об основах Дзогчен и "Кристалл...".
2,3. Дзогчен - это название для пробужденного состояния, в котором всё Поностью Совершенно. Здесь ученик сразу открывают свое истинное состояние и живёт в этом знании. Сегодня, это учение есть во всех школах и разных линиях терма. Самое главное, Дзогчен - это прямой путь, а не постепенный.
4. Первый учитель Дзогчена, который передал всю его полноту  - Гараб Дордже, жил несколько позже Будды Шакьямуни. Далее идёт линия передачи через индийских, а затем тибетских учителей.
6. О личных достижениях говорят разве что только с Учителем.
7,10. Выполняют практики из трех разделов Дзогчена, для раскрытия своего истинного состояния, устранения сомнений и пребывании в нём не отвлекаясь.
8. Единственный обет - не отвлекаться от пробужденного присутствия.
9. Ретрит - время, посвященное практике или получения учений.
10. Есть Нёндро Дзогчена, но это не тантрическое Нёндро с начитаванием. Норбу Ринпоче (ННР) говорит, что тантрическое нёндро делать не обязательно, самое главное интерес (вера) в учение.
13. Передача - это самое важное, здесь учитель знакомит ученика с истинным состоянием.

В Дзогчен-общинах ННР выполняются тантрические практики и практики из трёх разделов Дзогчен.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Приветствую благородное собрание!

Дзогчен не принадлежит какой-либо школе или религии (включая, строго говоря, и Буддизм), но заслуга школы Ньингма в сохранении линий передачи данного учения действительно высока. Однако в потоке времени можно сохранить лишь методы, которые, на самом деле, не могут быть универсальными и всегда требуют соответствующей коррекции. Намкай Норбу Ринпоче – одни из немногих учителей нашего времени, кто старается такую «коррекцию» осуществлять, не боясь обвинений в отходе от религиозного традиционализма и «внутришкольного» фундаментализма. В спорах о дзогчене было сломано много мечей (в том числе и на данном форуме), однако все это совершенно бессмысленное занятие, поскольку методы ознакомления с природой ума не формализуются и не выстраиваются в строгую последовательность этапов, как бы этого не хотели другие. Тот, кто в отличии от пустословов и «цитатоманов», действительно реализовал это изначальное состояние, будет учить так, как он считает нужным, не обращая большого внимания на традиции (или лишь делая вид, что обращает на них внимание, чтобы не смущать учеников). Природу ума постигали и буддийские, и не буддийские практикующие, поэтому, еще раз повторюсь: никаких универсальных методов здесь не существует. Что касается «главы школы», то не стоит приписывать Ринпоче эти странные титулы, которые не имеют к нему никакого отношения... 

Вольт, чтобы не уподобляться Вашему же примеру с Владимиром Ильичом, не пытайтесь изучать дзогчен, задавая вопросы на БФ. В отличии от книг, форум может внести еще больше путаницы в Ваше понимание этой системы, поскольку здесь путаница не статическая, а интерактивная  :Smilie:  Попробуйте почитать аутентичную литературу, а затем послушать живое слово учителя. Удачи!

А.Щ.

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от BODHIPBAHA_ 
> ... Достаточно ли четко и системно пуля в груди объясняет суть войны? Посоветуйте мне книгу аналогичного качества.


Так я и говорю, что книги - это слишком много!

Часто достаточно притчи, а то и анекдота:

Ле поставил на предплечье кубок с водой и пустил одну стрелу, за ней другую и третью,
пока первая была еще в полете. Все они попали в цель.
Темнеющее Око взошел на камень, висящий над пропастью, отступил назад до тех пор, пока его ступни до половины
не оказались в воздухе, и знаком подозвал к себе Ле. Но тот лег лицом на землю,
обливаясь холодным потом...




> Даже в бесцельном сушествовании есть своя цель (намерения). 
> Зачем их плодить?


Не плодить - осознавать (ведь они уже есть).




> Дзогчен мгновенно забирает НАС у ВЕЧНОЙ, хитрой на выдумки, ЖИЗНИ,


Ну вот, уже бесплотные духи в форуме пишут... :-)




> В чем преимущества наследства перед кропотливым ежедневным трудом? 
> Но не стоит забывать, что для ПОЛУЧЕНИЯ наследства нужны очень веские причины ...


То есть - "халява", но не всякому доступна?
А как узнать - кому? ;-)

Кстати, один мудрец сказал:

Завещаю: ни в чем не усердствуй, 
Во всем выбирай середину, 
Тот же увидишь успех, что и трудясь тяжело!




> Я думаю, Дзогчен произошел от того, кто устал от больших взрывов и неисчислимых кальп последующего существования.


Или он ими пресытился...

Значит, все остальные учения ведут только в кальпы? ;-)




> Как электричество относится к утюгам, чайникам и прочим потребителям его изначальной энергии?


"Дзогчен - как движитель всех религий" (с) BODHIPBAHA

Однако! :-)




> Многие ... в Дзогчен ПОВЕРИЛИ. Чем не Православное чудо?


Ну да - не можем уразуметь - уверуем? :-)




> Если Вы узнали, слава Богу, в какой-то момент что такое Дзогчен,
> то очень полезно было-бы это не забыть в следующее ДьяВОЛЬСКОЕ
> мгновение и не оставаться в сомнениях...


Или забыть и не сомневаться.




> Не воздерживаться - находится умом (не путать с телом и речью) за пределами любых ограничений.


Дзогчен без границ!... :-)




> Не все могут хранить осознанность. 
> И не всегда. 
> А тем более видеть, что все школы и линии едины в состоянии "единого вкуса".


А это не БЕЗразличие?




> В КАКОМ ИЗ из Российских и земных миров?


А какие Вы знаете? ;-)




> >> Кто является главой учения? 
> Невозмутимое пространство явлений.


Ну да, я понял. Глава - это единство и борьба противуположных "вещей"...
(явления <-> невозмутимость) 




> Далай-Лама тоже находится в пространстве.


А пространство где? 8-) 




> ПереДАЧА нужна, что-бы не было кармической отДАЧИ.


"Не стреляй просто так из рогатки своей!..."

Шевчук случайно не дзогченец?




> >> Какие вообще бывают передачи? 
> Прямые и кривые.


А у Вас какая? ;-)




> >> Какие она накладывает обязанности или дает права (возможности)?
> Она дает право считать себя получившим передачу (въехавшим в суть Дзогчен). Но, к сожалению, не обязует въезжать всех подряд...


Права без обязанностей?
Чтоб я так жил! :-)




> >> 14. Как и от кого можно получить передачу...
> А что, у Вас большой выбор? 
> Тогда получите ее тут-же, не отходя от экрана, с которым Вас разделяет незнание изначального пространства природы ума, лично от изначального Будды Самантабхадры.


Получить ЛИЧНО без присутствия личности... В этом что-то есть...
Вот и при всемирной передаче видеокассеты используются.
Я подумаю над Вашим советом. :-)

Изображение Будды Самантабхадры нужно искать?




> >15. Каково примерное число приверженцев Дзогчен...
> ... истинных практикующих один на 100 тысяч. Из них истинный Дзогчен практикует не больше чем каждый 100-й. 
> Остальные ... ждущие ... нас, тысячи...


Я тут прикинул на калькуляторе - истинно практикующих получается около тысячи.
Не так уж мало. :-)))




> К сожалению, Вольт, ограничения этого форума не позволили мне встваить столько смайликов сколько их необходимо для адекватного чтения моего поста.


Не переживайте, BODHIPBAHA! Улыбки на моем лице было более чем достаточно!  :Smilie: 
Спасибо за Ваши объяснения в стиле дзен!
В тоже время, и обычные рациональные ответы все равно приветствуются!

Удачи!
Volt

----------


## Volt

Приветствую, Иван!

   Большое спасибо за Ваш пост!

   Вы пишете (стандартное цитирование занимает слишком много места):

>> Дзогчен ... здесь ученик сразу открывают свое истинное состояние
>> и живёт в этом знании.

   Удивительно!!
   И что это остальные линии так подолгу держат своих учеников в неведении... :-))
   В чем причина, как Вы думаете?

>> Дзогчен - это прямой путь, а не постепенный.

   Как писал BODHIPBAHA, да(?):
   "Дзогчен мгновенно забирает НАС у ВЕЧНОЙ, хитрой на выдумки, ЖИЗНИ..."

   Наверное я задам очередной глупый вопрос...
   Но как это происходит??
   Что, Лама дал передачу и на следующий день вы свободны?? ;-)))

>> Выполняют практики из трех разделов Дзогчена,
>> для раскрытия своего истинного состояния,
>> устранения сомнений и пребывании в нём не отвлекаясь.

   В общем попробую найти сам, но лучше, если скажете
   как они называются и в чем заключаются.

>> Норбу Ринпоче (ННР) говорит, что тантрическое нёндро делать не обязательно,
>> самое главное интерес (вера) в учение.

   А без нёндро это как писал Пэма Бэнза - типа 
   "когда тебе дают ригпэ цалванг и ты прямиком в темный ритрит, в тогал упражняться"

   Как Вы относитесь к тому, что он пишет что это - 
   "все равно, что делать цветистые надписи по несуществующей стене."

>> Передача - это самое важное, здесь учитель знакомит ученика с истинным состоянием.

   Кстати о передаче... О всемирной. Получается, что личного присутствия учителя 
   не требуется. Все так виртуально, даже превосходит дистанционное обучение по
   Интернет (где студенты пусть по почте, но общаются со своим учителем).
   Это действительно работает?
   А как к этому относятся учителя других линий?

>> В Дзогчен-общинах ННР выполняются тантрические практики
>> и практики из трёх разделов Дзогчен.

   А какие конкретно, можете сказать?
   И в чем различие тантрических и не тантрических практик?

   С наилучшими пожеланиями,
   Volt

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Дорогой Volt,

Дзогчен - это не чей-то эксклюзив. Если изучать его, то изучать всесторонне. Я могу порекомендовать Вам книги по дзогчену и других учителей, например, "Ваджрная речь" и "Нарисованное радугой" Тулку Ургена Ринпоче или "Львиный взор" Палдэн Шераба и Цеванг Донгяла Ринпоче. Если вы владеете английским, то список - бесконечен, от трудов Лонгченпы до сборников "Dzogchen primer" и "Dzogchen essentials".
Присоединяюсь к совету Аркадию - почитать соответствующую литературу и встретиться с подлинным учителем. 
Что касается Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, то я отношусь к нему с должным уважением и благодарен за полученные учения. Сам я следую учениям Лонгчен нингтик и мои коренные учителя учат несколько в иной манере. 
Все, что меня изумляет, так это упорство, с которым некоторые адепты пытаются уверить всех и вся, а особенно новичков, что только их дзогчен - это дзогчен, и их учитель - чуть ли не единственный, кто передает это учение. 

P.S. Аркадий, насчет коррекции -  как-нибудь за чашкой чая.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *P.S. Аркадий, насчет коррекции -  как-нибудь за чашкой чая.*


Саша, с радостью. Будешь в Москве, сообщи, а то я за ворохом дел и клиентов до Питера в обозримом будущем точно не доеду  :Smilie:  Выпьем чая за всех аватаров господа нашего "Ригпа"  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

Если путь постепенный, то знание обретается не сразу, постепенно готовят учеников принять истину….

Во время передачи ученик сам для себя открывает своё состояние пробуждения, и понимает что это и есть состояние учителя и всех пробужденных. Всё зависит от способностей, в идеале можно сразу пребывать в этом состоянии, но обычно мы делаем практики  дзогчена, чтобы утвердится в этом состоянии, не иметь о нём сомнения и продолжать в нем оставаться. Здесь всё зависит от способностей ученика. Всё практики дзогчена лучше изучать после передачи.

О Нёндро. Для успешной практики самое важное - понимание  страданий самсары. Это  и есть общебуддийские предварительные практики. Даже в Дзогчен-общине ННР мы изучаем и упражняемся в Прибежище и Бодхичитте, в очистительных практиках, в подношении и особенно в гуру-йоге. Но в отличие от тантры, мы не делаем практики с огромным начитыванием мантр, так как главное качество. Потом есть и Нёндро Дзогчена, совершенно особое.

Во время всемирной передачи все находятся в состоянии гуру-йоги: учитель и ученики. Видео нужно только для одновременной практики. Благодаря тому, что учитель и ученик находятся в этот состоянии, есть возможность раскрыть своё истинное состояние. 
Но, никакая видео передача никогда не заменит личной встречи с учителем.

Вообще в ДО ННР мы практикуем и махаянские, и тантрические практики. Никто не запрещает нам изучать тхераваду. Потому что Дзогчен - это конечная цель всех путей, что имеют надмирное воззрение. У меня на сайте кое-что о практиках есть.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Так я и говорю, что книги - это слишком много! Часто достаточно притчи, а то и анекдота:

А то и Дзэновского пендаля.
 :Wink: 

>Ну вот, уже бесплотные духи в форуме пишут... :-)
Ага, как же Вы близки к истине, бесплотные духи Вашего собственного ума.
 :Wink: 


>То есть - "халява", но не всякому доступна? А как узнать - кому? ;-)
По их безделию Вы узнаете их...
 :Wink: 

>Кстати, один мудрец сказал: Завещаю: ни в чем не усердствуй, Во всем выбирай середину, 
Тот же увидишь успех, что и трудясь тяжело!

Потом его перефразировали в критерий 20/80 (двадцать процентов усилий порождают 80% успеха).

>Значит, все остальные учения ведут только в кальпы? ;-)
Значит, что остальные учения просто ВЕДУТ.
И есть ведущие и ведомые.

>"Дзогчен - как движитель всех религий" (с) BODHIPBAHA
И Ригпа - как украшение всех "умников"
 :Wink: 

>А это не БЕЗразличие?
Скорее БезЛИЧИЕ
 :Wink: 

>А какие Вы знаете? ;-)
Например, мир Русских попугаев.
 :Wink: 

>А пространство где? 8-) 
Где, где... В тигле!
 :Wink: 

> Какие вообще бывают передачи? 
Прямые и кривые.
>А у Вас какая? ;-)
Автоматическая
 :Wink: 

>Изображение Будды Самантабхадры нужно искать?
Да, Вы его найдете сразу за улыбкой Чеширского кота.
 :Wink: 

>Я тут прикинул на калькуляторе - истинно практикующих получается около тысячи. Не так уж мало. :-)))

Да, и из них надо вычесть тех, кто не умеет говорить или с кем говорить опасно для своей омраченной жизни. 
В частности женщин, детей и их хомячков.
 :Wink:

----------


## Volt

Привет еще раз, BODHIPBAHA!

Согласен - пендаль иногда хорошее средство,
однако дзеном что-то уже не пахнет...  :Smilie: 

Буддисты, конечно же "умники" самым естественным образом,
но зачем же вычеркивать из числа истинно практикующих не умеющих говорить?
Пусть даже они являются и хомячками...  :Smilie: 

Может потому что бесплотные духи в чужих умах это что бревна в наших глазах?...
Или потому что из всей космогонии миров мы различаем лишь попугайские?

В общем не пойму, есть ли польза от этих последних междУметий...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

Дорогой Volt,

 Если Вы знаете что такое дзен,с чем его едят и чем он пахнет,никак не могу понять,есть ли польза в открытии данного треда.К чему Вам дзогчен?

----------


## ullu

Пема, ну не сердитесь на нас  :Smilie: 
Слово дзогчен используют в двух значениях.
Дзогчен как заключительный этап Ану-йоги.
И Дзогчен как самостоятельный путь - Ати-йога.
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче объясняет это различие и упоминает школу ньингма, как школу, в которой практикуют Ану-йогу.
При этом он говорит о том, что тот путь который передает он не является заключительным этапом практики Ану-йоги, а является путем Ати-йоги.
Последователи, то есть мы  :Smilie: , не верно понимаем сказанное им, приписывая эксклюзивность этой передаче, хотя об эксклюзивности Ринпоче конечно же не говорит.
Кстати, я не знаю практикуют ли в ньингма Ати-йогу. Практикуют?


Volt, если действительно хотите получить граммотные ответы на свои вопросы читайте Кристалл и путь света.
Там все великолепно изложено. Там вы действительно получите граммотные ответы на свои вопросы.

PS: Я не настаиваю на прочтении этой книги из-за того, что её написал Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Книги Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче и Чоки Ньима Ринпоче , например , великолепны. Просто я не знаю в какой из них так же как в Кристалле и пути света подробно даны ответы на заданные вопросы.

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_


   Приветствую, Аркадий!

   Вы писали:

>> Вольт, чтобы не уподобляться Вашему же примеру с Владимиром Ильичом,
>> не пытайтесь изучать дзогчен, задавая вопросы на БФ.

   Если оставаться в рамках этого примера (изучения языка), то могу привести
   опыт из собственной жизни. Как-то я летел в самолете и со мной рядом оказался
   молодой парень - англичанин. Так вот, за небольшое время полета с ним 
   (а он очень хотел пообщаться, мы пили виски и все такое), я очень ясно
   понял, насколько полезно прямое общение с НОСИТЕЛЕМ языка, пусть он даже
   не является его преподавателем....

   Живой, непосредственный контакт часто дает гораздо больше чем "теория".
   И форум ведь пусть виртуальная, но сангха? Или Вы так не считаете?

>> В отличии от книг, форум может внести еще больше путаницы в Ваше понимание
>> этой системы, поскольку здесь путаница не статическая, а интерактивная

   Ваша озабоченность понятна. Это, конечно, желание помочь.
   Спасибо, Аркадий! Я согласен с Вами, однако ДЛЯ МЕНЯ важно кроме чтения
   литературы услышать и мнения разных ЖИВЫХ людей, провести своего рода
   "спектральный анализ". И думаю не стоит исключать, что здесь может встретиться
   человек, уже достигший дзогчен-состояния и его "флюиды" будут чувствоваться
   даже через посты...  :Smilie:  Если же таковых здесь не будет, это тоже о многом
   "скажет".... О качестве обучения и в частности от чтения этой самой
   литературы. (Конечно же, не будем делать строгие выводы!)  :Smilie: 

>> Попробуйте почитать аутентичную литературу, а затем послушать живое
>> слово учителя. Удачи!

   Спасибо, пару книг я уже прочитал. Однако до ближайшего живого учителя
   пока далековато...

   Кстати, тоже могу дать совет - попробуйте изучать боевые искусства по книгам.
   А потом пойдите и покажите что вы "поняли" учителю (боевых искусств)...  :Smilie: 

   Уверен - если в отсутствии учителя Вы будете практически "общаться"
   (тренироваться) с его учениками, то научитесь гораздо большему,
   чем просто читая литературу.

   Вообще же - спасибо всем здесь присутствующим! Ваши мнения - реальная польза
   для меня и таких как я. (Надеюсь обмен мнениями продолжится и дальше)

   Например, мне ОЧЕНЬ понравились мысли:

>> Тот, кто в отличии от пустословов и <цитатоманов>, действительно
>> реализовал это изначальное состояние, будет учить так, как он считает нужным,
>> не обращая большого внимания на традиции (или лишь делая вид, что обращает
>> на них внимание, чтобы не смущать учеников).

   Успехов всяческих!
   Volt

----------


## ullu

Volt, здесь нет ни учителя, ни человека, который может претендовать на равное учителю понимание и реализацию.
Поэтому и отправляют вас читать книги.
если бы здесь был учитель, то безусловно было бы хорошо задать ему вопросы. Но учителя здесь нет, поэтому лучше почитать книги.
Имхо, "сухие" книги учителей превосходят наш "живой" опыт.

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Silence_


   Привет, Silence!

>> Если Вы знаете что такое дзен, с чем его едят и чем он пахнет,
>> никак не могу понять, есть ли польза в открытии данного треда.
>> К чему Вам дзогчен?

   Вы похоже иронизируете...  :Smilie: 
   Тогда вот вам коанчик - что есть ЦЕЛЬ Вашей иронии?

   А вообще, мне действительно интересна связь Дзэн и Дзогчена.
   Как пишет сам ННР: "... главный метод Дзэн - это метод, помогающий
   оказаться в абсолютном состоянии. Этот принцип одинаков и для Дзогчена,
   и для китайского буддизма".

   Как видим - принцип один, а методы разные.
   Так что польза (интерес) - в изучении разных методов
   достижения одного состояния.

   Regards!
   Volt

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_


>> Volt, здесь нет ни учителя, ни человека, который 
>> может претендовать на равное учителю понимание и реализацию.

   Вспомнилась притча.

   Один монастырь был раньше очень известен, 
   в него толпами шли паломники и молодежь.
   Но со временем он потерял былую славу
   и что бы не делали его монахи, даже
   дороги к нему заросли.
   Решили монахи спросить совета у мудрейшего
   и отправили к нему одного из своих.
   Мудрейший сказал лишь четыре слова:
   "САМ Будда среди вас!".
   Передал эти слова посланец и стали 
   монахи как-то по другому относиться друг к другу,
   заглядывать в глаза, искать в них что-то.
   И изменилась атмостфера в монастыре...
   А через некоторое, совсем непродолжительное, время
   он снова был переполнен паломниками.

   Regards!
   Volt

----------


## Lara

> Вы похоже иронизируете... 
> Тогда вот вам коанчик - что есть ЦЕЛЬ Вашей иронии?


Ну это навряд ли.Скорее таки удивляюсь,"о сколько нам открытий чудных..."




> Так что польза (интерес) - в изучении разных методов
> достижения одного состояния.


А вопросы тогда зачем??? Практикуйте,там и изучите.

 И ещё,не забудьте это проверить:



> "... главный метод Дзэн - это метод, помогающий
> оказаться в абсолютном состоянии. Этот принцип одинаков и для Дзогчена,
> и для китайского буддизма".

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую, Уллу!
Давно Вас не было слышно.
Заявляю еще раз со всей ответственностью: в многочисленных монастырях, гарах, ритритных центрах школы нингма практикуют-таки дзогпа ченпо, оно же ати-йога, она же махасандхи, она же маха-ати и т.д.
Мы, кстати, в нингма говорим так: "тантры маха-йоги, агамы ану-йоги и упадеши ати-йоги" и не сильно паримся по поводу постепенных и не постепенных путей.
Кирава, если уж говорить про нёндро, то нёндро из Дзогчен лонгчен нингтик, называемое Намкен ламсанг ("Прекрасный путь к всеведению") - это и есть нёндро дзогчена. Туда входят общие нёндро - четыре мысли, изменяющие ум и особые нёндро, те самые, начиная с прибежища и до гуру-йоги. 
Это не я придумал, а Джигмэ Лингпа.

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Silence_


>> Ну это навряд ли. Скорее таки удивляюсь,

   Возглас удивления значит... 
   Но с нотками сомнения!  :Smilie: 

>> "о сколько нам открытий чудных..."

   Вам не дано предугадать, чем
   Ваше слово отзовется??...  :Wink: 

>> А вопросы тогда зачем??? Практикуйте,там и изучите.

   Silence, позвольте великодушно мне самому
   решать - задавать вопросы или нет, практиковать
   сначала или потом. Хорошо?

   Попутно еще вопрос (всем) - можно ли допустить,
   что человек может достигнуть состояния Дзогчен
   в том числе И задавая вопросы? Или он ОБЯЗАН
   молчать как... Silence?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

>> И ещё,не забудьте это проверить:

>>>> "... главный метод Дзэн - это метод ....

   А как же!

   Спасибо за Вашу (игривую) заботу!  :Smilie: 

   Volt

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Volt_ 
> *И форум ведь пусть виртуальная, но сангха? Или Вы так не считаете?*


Вы задаете вопросы о дзогчене на виртуальной площади (не путать с сангхой)  :Smilie:  Это не самый лучший метод разобраться с учением. Единственное что могут посоветовать на площади - в каком направлении идти. Что и было сделано...

Что касается "флюидов", то их лучше получать в личной переписке с кем-либо, поскольку на открытой площадке скорее можно подцепить флюиды виртуального словоблудия от восторженных носителей сего недуга  :Smilie: 

Если же серьезно, то искренне желаю Вам всяческих успехов в выборе духовного пути, который вполне может оказаться и не связанным с дзогченом.

Удачи!

----------


## рабдан

"Заявляю еще раз со всей ответственностью: в многочисленных монастырях, гарах, ритритных центрах школы нингма практикуют-таки дзогпа ченпо, оно же ати-йога, она же махасандхи, она же маха-ати и т.д.
Мы, кстати, в нингма говорим так: "тантры маха-йоги, агамы ану-йоги и упадеши ати-йоги" и не сильно паримся по поводу постепенных и не постепенных путей."

Безусловно и несомненно дзогчен сохранили именно нингма и бон. Однако, мне кажется, что когда говорят об особой роли Намкая Норбу Ринпоче в наше время, то мне кажется, что всё таки только он всё таки учит дзогчену как дзогчену.. , как пути , а не только плоду. Хотя возможно моя информированность ограничена
В буддизме сутры и тантры и дзогчен очень сильно переплелись ( я никак не оцениваю это) . Монахи практикуют тантру, что уже парадоксально, а тантрики  - дзогчен, наряду с преображением в божество. 
Ринпоче как бы "выделяет" дзогчен от других путей , даёт "попробовать " этот путь "в чистоте", в некотором отрыве от других столь же чудесных путей, также ведущих к Прадже, Пустоте, Изначальному состоянию. 
А то что в именно в нингмапе было и есть великое множество учителей дзогчен, это и обсуждать не стоит..

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от рабдан_ 
> *Монахи практикуют тантру, что уже парадоксально ...*


  :Big Grin:

----------


## рабдан

и ещё..
Именно у Намхая Норбу есть уникальные "терма" по дзогчену, которые он получал в течении своей жизни и в последние годы стал открывать их ученикам... я имею цикл "лонгсел" 
Это тоже уникально.

----------


## рабдан

> Цитирование:
> 
> Первоначальное сообщение от рабдан 
> Монахи практикуют тантру, что уже парадоксально ...


А что Вас удивляет... Среди махассидхов разве были монахи? Тантра явно практиковалась и передовалась в "белой сангхе", немонашеской. монашество и тантра слелись достаточно поздно и я не говорю хорошо это или плохо.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от рабдан_  *А что Вас удивляет...*


 Меня ничего не удивляет. Однако благодаря Вам у меня реально поднялось настроение.   :Smilie:

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_


>> Вы задаете вопросы о дзогчене на виртуальной площади (не путать с сангхой)

   Осмотревшись - соглашаюсь. Вы правы Аркадий - форум это действительно
   не сангха. Однако, здесь все же есть люди практикующие Дзогчен (пусть
   даже через разные линии), а это уже кое-что!

>> Это не самый лучший метод разобраться с учением.

   И здесь согласен. И прекрасно все ПОНИМАЮ!
   Неужели я Вы подумали, что я собираюсь учиться
   Дзогчену именно здесь и никак иначе?  :Smilie: 

   Моей целью было (и пока еще остается) лишь беглое знакомство
   с Дзогчен. 

>> Единственное что могут посоветовать на площади - в каком направлении
>> идти. Что и было сделано...

   Да, это так. Но если Вы считаете, что на этом пора тему и закрыть,
   то я так не считаю. Лично для меня (может для Вас - нет) полемика
   и дискуссии между участниками пока очень интересны.

   Вот и сейчас я с увлечением пытаюсь вникнуть в то что пишут Пэма Бэнза,
   рабдан, kirava, ullu (не говоря уже о Вас). Спасибо всем! Я не могу
   пока участвовать в обсуждении, но с любопытством внимаю. 

>> Что касается "флюидов", то их лучше получать в личной переписке
>> с кем-либо,

   "Не вступив в воду не узнаешь броду"

   Ведь СНАЧАЛА нужно выяснить, с кем СТОИТ переписываться!  :Wink: 
   Знаете способы как сделать это минуя форум - напишите.

>> поскольку на открытой площадке скорее можно подцепить флюиды
>> виртуального словоблудия от восторженных носителей сего недуга  :Smilie: 

   Не без этого, не без этого. Но издержки в общем приемлемые...
   (Чтобы найти алмаз - тонны породы приходится переработать.)

   Вообще, если Вы можете мне прямо указать, к кому конкретно
   стоит обратиться лично (типа за "правильными флюидами"),
   я буду Вам очень признателен.

   Кстати, не могли бы Вы кратко пояснить, что есть Ати-йога 
   (указано как Ваша традиция)? Это какой-то уровень Дзогчен
   (сорри, не улыбайтесь так сильно, я еще не разбираюсь в
   его структуре).

>> Если же серьезно, то искренне желаю Вам всяческих успехов в выборе
>> духовного пути, который вполне может оказаться и не связанным
>> с дзогченом.

   Спасибо! Вам также всяческих успехов в практике и не только!

   Volt

----------


## Евдундосья

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *И вообще, до тех пор пока Вы лично не встретитесь к каким нибудь учителем Дзогчена - лично, ни о каком Дзогчене с вами речи быть не может... Видео трансляции в счет не идут... Только личная встреча с учителем и только после того, как вы проникнетесь учением.*


Ну, очень уж категоричен наш ваджрный брат. Намкай Норбу Римпоче организовал видео передачи для того, чтобы люди их получали, и я не думаю, что он считает, что они "в счет не идут".  Также он НИГДЕ не пишет (из того, что я читала) что ТОЛЬКО личная встреча с Учителем. 

У задавшего вопросы могут оказаться невероятно совершенные способности, и он по одной только видео передаче может оказаться вполне способен понять то, что многим практикам в этой жизни вообще не светит. Намкай Норбу Римпоче как раз говорит, что бывалые практики никогда не должны свысока смотреть на новичков, ведь мы не знаем, у кого какие способности. Поэтому я хочу сказать задавшему вопросы - я очень уважаю Ваш поиск и пусть Вас не отпугивает резкий тон и категоричность некоторых последователей - ведь Дзогчен и его последователи - разные вещи...К сожалению.   
Хотя... На каком-то уровне вещи это совсем не разные, но это разговор из другой оперы  :Smilie:

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_


Приветствую, уважаемый Dorje Dugarov!

Вы пишете:

>> Вот какие мысли мне пришли за последние дни.
>> Я всё больше вижу что Дзогчен превращается в какую то моду.
>> Вот человек при всем уважении... вопросики такие задает...странные.
>> И чем больше я встречаю подобных людей, тем меньше у меня желания
>> говорить про Дзогчен...

   Я так понимаю, речь обо мне.

   Ну что же, Вы выразили свое отношение и уже за это спасибо.
   Хотя мои вопросы для Вас очень странны, у меня они идут от чистого
   сердца, поверьте. Если Вы не принимаете форму, то постарайтесь
   хотя бы ПОЧУВСТВОВАТЬ интенцию...

>> Вообще все вопросы поставлены не коректно.

   Вполне допускаю что для Вас так может быть.
   Но задаю я их не из праздного любопытства!!

   Да, я мало знаком с буддизмом и культурой Тибета...
   Да, я не знаю как правильно задавать вопросы Учителям...
   Но может быть хорошо уже хотя бы то, что я их вообще задаю??

   И пожалуйста, пусть Ваша критика будет конструктивной.
   Приведите примеры, КАК нужно задавать вопросы (здесь, Вам
   или вообще), что бы они были корректны. Тогда Ваша критика
   принесет реальную пользу. Пусть может даже не мне, а тем,
   кто осмелится задавать здесь вопросы далее.

   Или все должно быть строго по какому-то шаблону?

>> Чем дальше в лес... тем ближе мне песенка - Делайте как вам угодно.

   Уважаемый Dorje! Мне тоже ОЧЕНЬ не понятна Ваша позиция.

   "Делайте как Вам угодно" - такое поведение я тоже могу
   назвать странным. Тем более, что я пришел сюда в принципе
   не представляя, ЧТО вообще нужно делать, чтобы познакомиться
   с Дзогчен... Задал вопросы как умел. Народ сказал - читай
   книжки - добросовестно читаю.  :Smilie:  Хотя как раз моя позиция
   - нужен ЖИВОЙ учитель. Если же его нет - ищу, общаясь с теми,
   кто что-то знает.

   А как бы Вы поступили?
   Мне действительно важно знать.

>> Есть Четыре Благородных Истины, Бодхичитта, Четыре Безмерных,
>> Восьмеричный Благородный Путь - Вот с них начинается Дзогчен.

   Спасибо! 
   Ну и сказали бы сразу - изучи вот это и это, посмотрим как
   понял, потом будем дальше разговаривать...  :Smilie: 

>> Превратили такое драгоценное Учение в новомодную фишку...

   Вам не понравились вопросы и Вы делаете выводы о моде.
   Зря Вы так. Это логическая ошибка.

   Да и вообще... 
   Уверен - тот кто уловил хотя бы проблеск Дзогчен, вряд ли 
   будет как "обижаться" на суету людскую...

   Regards!
   Volt

   P.S. Очень надеюсь, что все мои суждения Вы воспримете
   с ДОБРОЙ улыбкой.

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_


>> Дзогчен не такая штучка, что бы её типа там выбрать - сегодня
>> она мне подходит, а завтра нет. Ваши подходы совершенно неправильны.
>> Уясните для себя в первую очередь... для чего вы вообще хотите
>> этим заняться. Это что вам хобби какое то.

   Дорогой Dorje! Давайте не будем вешать ярлыки.

   Именно потому, что я понимаю, что духовный Путь это
   "не хобби какое-то", поэтому и задаю столько вопросов!

   Мне нужен Путь всерьез и надолго (лучше - навсегда).
   И пусть мои подходы сейчас не верны, но Ваши выводы - ТОЖЕ!

>> К Дхарме люди приходят с четко поставленной целью и намерениями.
>> У вас как я вижу ни чего такого нет... у вас нет совершенно ни
>> какой базы, а вам сразу подавай Ати-Йогу.


   Э-э-э....
   Из-за того, что я попросил человека пояснить, что такое
   Ати-Йога Вы сразу делаете вывод что "мне ее подавай"!....

   Ну и ну!!!

   И Вы еще беретесь судить о моих целях и намерениях...

>> Дзогчен вам ни мода какя нибудь там, и не вещь для оттяга.

   Господи, да с чего Вы взяли, что Дзогчен для меня мода????

   Давайте я скажу, что для Вас - лупить здесь новичков 
   это самое высшее наслаждение в стиле садомазохизма!

   Как - нравится??  :Smilie: 

>> Для начала хотя бы узнайте что такое Четыре Благородных
>> Истины... Бодхичитта...

   Читаю.

>> Вот тогда с вами можно будет разговаривать.
>> А так - категорически НЕТ !

   Ну нет так и нет.

>> И вообще, до тех пор пока Вы лично не встретитесь
>> к каким нибудь учителем Дзогчена - лично, ни о каком
>> Дзогчене с вами речи быть не может... Видео трансляции
>> в счет не идут... Только личная встреча с учителем
>> и только после того, как вы проникнетесь учением.

   Про то, что нужен ЖИВОЙ учитель я сам все время повторяю.
   А проникнуться - так а чем я занимаюсь?...  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

   Вы слишком серьезны, Dorje!
   И не сердитесь на меня, пожалуйста...

   Regards!
   Volt

----------


## kirava

***Видео Передача для того что бы появилась причина встретить Учителя и  от него уже получить Учения. Для того что бы усилить эту причину, она не дает  вам полного права практиковать.***

Уважаемый Дордже, это не правда. Я разбирал этот вопрос с Мохиным и он сказал, что никакая видео передача не заменит личной встречи с учителем, но он также сказал до этого, когда объяснял практику гуру-йоги перед передачей, что мы получаем прямое введение. Видео передача работает, потому что мы получаем передачу не от видео записи, а от состояния гуру-йоги. Кстати, когда Ринпоче даёт лунг по видео, в реальности он в это время поёт Песнь Ваджра второй раз, потом ещё третий. Во всяком случае так было на последней передаче. 
Любой кто получил прямое введение во время видео передачи может практиковать Дзогчен. Если поймёт это учение.....

----------


## Volt

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_


Уважаемый Dorje!

Вы пишете:

>> Конкретно поставленная ЦЕЛЬ - Достичь Просветления и помочь
>> всем чувствующим существам - ВОТ ГЛАВНАЯ ФУНДАМЕНТАЛЬНАЯ
>> СПОСОБНОСТЬ !!! Если этого нет, то все остальное шушера.

   Знаете, я как то не привык вот так с ходу торжественно
   объявлять всем - Я ВАМ ПОМОГУ! Я ВАС СПАСУ!

   Хотелось бы сначала научиться помогать самому себе,
   а потом уже раздавать обещания. И это в первую очередь
   потому, что хочется ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО отвечать за свои слова.

   Вы знаете, крикливых "спасителей" сейчас - на каждом
   углу. И не мне Вам объяснять кто это и какие цели они
   преследуют. Это - и есть шушера в моем понимании.

>> Тогда все превращается всего лишь в новомодное увлечение,
>> оттяг, экзотическое времяпровожление. Я вижу только это сейчас
>> в данном человеке.

   Я думаю, что Вы даже не попробовали заглянуть в мое сердце!
   Я даже очень сомневаюсь в Вашей способности вообще делать это.

>> И я скрываю драгоценность моего сердца
>> от таких людей.

   Драгоценность сама за себя скажет.

>> Если бы я видел в человеке наличие цели,
>> разговор был бы другим.

   Поработайте над Вашим видением, Dorje.  :Smilie: 

>> Дхарма не тусовка вам какая нибудь.

   Да, как сказал один мудрец одному из юношей
   - Истина это тебе не корзинка вишен!

   Regards!
   Volt

   P.S. Уважаемый Dorje! Я вполне допускаю, что все эти Ваши
   резкие высказывания - лишь провокация с целью посмотреть,
   как человек будет реагировать. Но уж и Вы на меня не обижайтесь
   - мне тоже интересно, как отреагирует человек, действительно
   получивший передачу. Давайте жить дружно (и мирно).  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *Конкретно поставленная ЦЕЛЬ - Достичь Просветления и помочь всем чувствующим существам - ВОТ ГЛАВНАЯ ФУНДАМЕНТАЛЬНАЯ СПОСОБНОСТЬ !!!
> С уважением
> Доржо*


Это тоже понты, Дорже. Только их сложнее в себе распознать.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *При всем уважении... Гриша это Гриша, а Норбу Ринпоче мне сказал так.
> Как он мне сказал, так для меня и есть. Я в словах своего Учителя не сомневаюсь. Я ведь о том и говорю, что ни какая видео передача не заменит Учителя. А именно это я повсеместно и слышу и вижу, де зачем нам ехать встречаться с Норбу Ринпоче, да мы по видео посмотрим и будем все эти практики делать. Бардак какой то.*


ННР каждый раз проговаривает на кассете о том, что он даёт такую передачу, чтоб люди могли практиковать, а вы сказали, что люди получившие прям. пер. не могут практковать. Именно здесь вы не правы, а в остальном  - да , есть такие люди  и не нам их судить. Пусть Яма их судит  :Smilie:

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Volt_ 
> Вообще, если Вы можете мне прямо указать, к кому конкретно стоит обратиться лично (типа за "правильными флюидами"), я буду Вам очень признателен.


Трудный вопрос. Боюсь, что я никого посоветовать Вам не могу. Есть "отличниики", хорошо вызубрившие дзогченовские тексты, - от них только "флюиды" слов, есть "полугурки", делающие вид, что имеют реализации, - от них только "флюиды" лжи... Просто общайтесь, читайте книги, чаще улыбайтесь, открывайте свое сердце и не обращайте внимание на брюзжание других - все придет в свое время...




> Кстати, не могли бы Вы кратко пояснить, что есть Ати-йога (указано как Ваша традиция)? Это какой-то уровень Дзогчен (сорри, не улыбайтесь так сильно, я еще не разбираюсь в его структуре).


Да какой там улыбаться, я и сам толком пока не знаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *При всем уважении... Гриша это Гриша, а Норбу Ринпоче мне сказал так.
> Как он мне сказал, так для меня и есть. Я в словах своего Учителя не сомневаюсь. Я ведь о том и говорю, что ни какая видео передача не заменит Учителя. А именно это я повсеместно и слышу и вижу, де зачем нам ехать встречаться с Норбу Ринпоче, да мы по видео посмотрим и будем все эти практики делать. Бардак какой то.*


Становитесь самостоятельной личностью. В данный момент Вы повязаны по рукаи и ногам.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *При всем уважении... Гриша это Гриша, а Норбу Ринпоче мне сказал так.
> Как он мне сказал, так для меня и есть. Я в словах своего Учителя не сомневаюсь. Я ведь о том и говорю, что ни какая видео передача не заменит Учителя. А именно это я повсеместно и слышу и вижу, де зачем нам ехать встречаться с Норбу Ринпоче, да мы по видео посмотрим и будем все эти практики делать. Бардак какой то.*


А я вот прямо сейчас читаю ретрит в Кунсангаре 2001 год.
Вопрос : Возможно ли получсить передачу посредством аудиозаписи или через интернет?
Ответ Ринпоче:
Это возможно, если учитель дает передачу в тот же самый момент . Вот почему я подготовил эту видеозапись. Когда вы смотрите и слушаете эту запись , в этот момент я даю передачу. если вы будете просто смотреть видеозапись, то не сможете получить передачу, поэтому необходимо, что бы в этот момент была связь с учителем.

----------


## Volt

[QUOTE]_Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 

>> Буду рад помочь Вам залить крепкий фундамент в ваш
>> дом практики.

     Искреннее спасибо!

>> хм... а практика вещь серьезная, потому и вид у меня
>> действительно серьезный.

 :Smilie:  Я так и думал...

      Sorri, на сегодня у меня времени больше нет, напишу завтра.

       Всего наилучшего!
       Volt

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *
> 
> Это тоже понты, Дорже. Только их сложнее в себе распознать.*


С каких пор обет бодхичитты и правильное намерение ПОНТЫ.
Мой совет вам - Не грешите против самаи.

----------


## ullu

И ещё Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорит, что если вы встретились с учением Дзогчен - значит на то есть причины. 
и ещё он говорит, и не только он, что раз уж довелось встретится с этим путем, то даже если не достигнешь освобождения в этой жизни, то практикуя получишь огромную пользу.
и ещё он говорит, что если видите, что вам не хаватает каких-то способностей, то значит нужно развивать в себе эти способности, а не бросать практику .

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *
> С каких пор обет бодхичитты и правильное намерение ПОНТЫ.
> Мой совет вам - Не грешите против самаи.*


Обеты, воззрения, самая - это внешнее.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *
> 
> Обеты, воззрения, самая - это внешнее.*


С каких это пор обет бодхичитты это внешнее, с каких это пор самая ни чего не стоит. Скажите это Яме....

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *
> С каких это пор обет бодхичитты это внешнее, с каких это пор самая ни чего не стоит. Скажите это Яме....*


Не стоит так верить в свои же иллюзии, Дорже...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *
> 
> Обеты, воззрения, самая - это внешнее.*


Вам не помешало бы почитать Кунсанг Лами Шеллунг. Вправит мозги... насчет возрения и обетов.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *
> 
> Не стоит так верить в свои же иллюзии, Дорже...*


Уж больно много о себе вы возомнили, раз уж самаи и бодхичитта вам ни почем... Яма вам судья.

----------


## Спокойный

Вы не отделяете себя от своих мыслей. А это, можно сказать, корень Сансары.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *
> Уж больно много о себе вы возомнили, раз уж самаи и бодхичитта вам ни почем... Яма вам судья.*


Попробуйте не думать о Яме, может, он и исчезнет, как знать...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *Вы не отделяете себя от своих мыслей. А это, можно сказать, корень Сансары. *


на себя посмотрите  :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

И подумайте, почему Вы, возморжно неосознанно, искажаете мои слова. 
Я не сказал, что бодхичитта и самая ничего не стоят.
Я сказал, что это внешнее.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

а счего вы взяли что я свои мысли от себя не отделяю...а... Вы что мастер Дзогчена, Гуру какой нить? не смешите меня... вам ли знать что я отделяю, а что нет  :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *а счего вы взяли что я свои мысли от себя не отделяю...а... Вы что мастер Дзогчена, Гуру какой нить? не смешите меня... вам ли знать что я отделяю, а что нет *


 :Big Grin:  Дык, опыт.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *Приветствую, Уллу!
> Давно Вас не было слышно.
> Заявляю еще раз со всей ответственностью: в многочисленных монастырях, гарах, ритритных центрах школы нингма практикуют-таки дзогпа ченпо, оно же ати-йога, она же махасандхи, она же маха-ати и т.д.
> Мы, кстати, в нингма говорим так: "тантры маха-йоги, агамы ану-йоги и упадеши ати-йоги" и не сильно паримся по поводу постепенных и не постепенных путей.
> Кирава, если уж говорить про нёндро, то нёндро из Дзогчен лонгчен нингтик, называемое Намкен ламсанг ("Прекрасный путь к всеведению") - это и есть нёндро дзогчена. Туда входят общие нёндро - четыре мысли, изменяющие ум и особые нёндро, те самые, начиная с прибежища и до гуру-йоги. 
> Это не я придумал, а Джигмэ Лингпа.*


Приветствую взаимно  :Smilie: 
Ага, меня не было.
Спасибо за информацию о школе ньингма. 
Дело ведь не в том что бы парится, а в том что бы понимать особенность пути, так ведь?
Дальше мое личное мнение по этмоу вопросу, возможно неправильное:
не зря же дается подробное описание воззрения дзогчен и отличие этого пути от других путей. Не для того же просветленные учителя излагали эти отличия что бы повыпендриваться непостепенностью. 
А отличия действительно же есть. Ведь практиковать дзогчен не раскрыв знание своей изначальной природы невозможно. В этом и есть отличие то. Из-за этого он непостепенный, из-за того что плод используется как путь.
И пока не поймешь что самое главное в этом пути - раскрыть это знание - не сможешь его практиковать. 
если уж серьезно подходить к практике, то необходимо прекратить выяснение того чья школа круче, но на мой взгляд необходимо понимать особенность каждого метода который практикуешь. 

И Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, по-моему, об этом и говорит, когда говорит о нендро. Он говорит о том, что не нужно старатся выполнять практики механически, нужно понять в чем суть, что главное. Он говорит о том, что главное - раскрыть знание, а не начитать мантру миллиард раз.
И поэтому надо направить все усилия на раскрытие этого знания. А для этого можно применить и нендро, а можно и не применять, если получается.
И ещё он говорит, что если бы Гараб Дордже считал нендро необходимым то заветов Гараба Дордже было бы 4 а не 3. Но заветов Гараба Дордже - три.

А различные подходы существуют из-за того, что различны способности и особенности учеников.
Вот я к примеру не могу раскрыть это знание в себе, но это не значит, что вообще все пути для меня закрыты.
И глупо выяснять какой учитель дает правильно учение а какой нет, ведь все учителя без исклоючения - проявление Самантабхадры. Если бы был один учитель такой как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче , к примеру,то как могли бы освободится люди, которым не подходит такой путь который он предлагает? Все учителя дают учение безупречно, просто что бы каждый человек смог освободится , Самантабхадра предстает в разных формах.
Нужно просто понять какая из его форм более близка, более понятна, тебе самому и получать учение у этого учителя точно следуя его наставлениям.
И ещё имхо о нендро.
Согьял Ринпоче в своей книге " Насущные советы по практике медитации " говорит о том, что если не удается просто оставить ум в покое то нужно наблюдать за дыханием. Но это не значит, что наблюдение за дыханием является обязательным. Это значит, что если человек НЕ МОЖЕТ оставатся без деятельности в силу своих ограничений то он моежт применить уловку - наблюдение за дыханием. Так же обстоят дела и с нендро, на мой взгляд. Если не можешь раскрыть знание - практикуй нендро. Тем более, что особое нендро дзогчен это не совсем таки нендро, оно включает в себя практики из раздела упадеши - рушены, например. Ничего себе нендро !  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *
> Ага, а еще Норбу Ринпоче сказал, что даже если ты отвергнеш его и уйдешь (предаш обеты самаи) он все равно придет в твой смертный час в бардо и за шкирку приведет в Чистые Земли. Хороший у нас Учитель, повезло нам. Я после таких слов вообще ни чего не боюсь. Просветление то вот оно, рядом.*


не слыхала от него такого  :Smilie: 
Обычно про самаи он говорит , что это черезвычайно важно для достижения освобождения. и если нарушать самаи то можно и себе путь к совобождению закрыть и учителю воспрепятствовать и тем, с кем ты в одной передаче навредить.
Учитель у нас действительно хороший, и сострадание его безгранично. Может быть поэтому он и отсекает наши виляния умом и просит нас не поддаватся лишним сомнениям, а взять ответственность за свое просветление в свои руки и вместо того что бы выяснять могу ли я практиковать дзогчен или не могу, выяснять какие действительно результаты я получаю и в чем причина того что знание до сих пор не раскрыто и прикладывать усилия к тому что бы раскрыть знание , а не к тому что бы выяснить есть ли у меня способности практиковать высокий путь или мне лучше молчать в трубочку.
На мой взгляд то, как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче передает учение , а в частности программа Санти Маха Сангхи подходит как для людей с высокими способностями так и с не очень высокими, и с низкими тоже. 
Поэтому на мой взгляд нет опасности никакой в том, что бы получив у него передачу начинать практиковать то что он передает, даже если это называется дзогчен. Ведь он дает не только собсвтенно дзогченовские практики. В программу СМС входят и 6 упражнений ума, и медитация на 4 безмерных, и практики равностности , и парамиты, и 4 осознавания изменяющие направление ума ...

----------


## ullu

Кстати о серьезности практики.
Лично я не имела вообще представления о буддизме , не то что о дзогчен, когда встретилась с тантрой и с дзогчен тоже.
Я думала, что будда, это шестирукая золотая статуэтка на серванте у моей сестры стоящая, и все шестирукие статуэтки называются - Будда.
Но это не помешало мне прочитав книгу Намкая Норбу Ринпоче ,100 000 простираний драгоценному учителю за то, что не морочил голову эксклюзивностью этого учения, а просто и понятно объяснил в чем суть и в чем для меня польза от этой практики, понять что всю жизнь я именно это учение искала и захотеть это практиковать и захотеть понимать как это ПРАВИЛЬНО практиковать и как вообще правильно подходить к учению и практике ( ещё 100 000 простираний Ринпоче за то, что все это просто и подробно объяснил ).
И ещё 100 000 простираний драгоценному учителю,за то, что я никогда не слышала от него - сначала иди и прочитай про 4 благородные истины, бодхичитту и безмерные, а потом приходи ко мне за учением.
Неужели Дордже Дугаров вы полагаете, что у Ринпоче меньше мудрости и сострадания, чем у вас? Почему же тогда он дает учение дзогчен всем, кто приезжает на ретриты ?

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Volt_ 
> *
> 
> >> Volt, здесь нет ни учителя, ни человека, который 
> >> может претендовать на равное учителю понимание и реализацию.
> 
>    Вспомнилась притча.
> 
>    Один монастырь был раньше очень известен, 
> ...


Хорошая притча, но речь не об том  :Smilie: 
если бы вы встретились с учителями и послушали их и посмотрели на их поведение, побыли бы в их присутствии, то вы бы поняли о чем я говорю.
Хотя может вы и встречались и я зря тут распинаюсь  :Smilie: 
просто их реализация нстолько заметно отличается от нашей, а их слова настолько мудрее чем наши...Они действительно приводят к освобождению, мы же купаемся в наших иллюзиях и ограничениях, периодически пытася навязать свои ограничения друг-другу.
Не хотелось бы что бы кто-то выбирал себе путь ориентируясь на чужие ограничения. Не хотелось бы что бы кто-то составил себе представление о совершенном пути дзогчен по ограниченным представлениям.
Поговорите с Буддами, и они прольют нектар на ваше сердце.  :Smilie: 
Имхо, слова Будд облегчают даже те страдания, о которых узнаешь только освободившись от них. Слова обычных людей могут так запутать ум, что даже маленькое страдание раздуется до размеров вселенной.
Не слушайте нас, лучше книжки почитайте  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *
> 
> Обеты, воззрения, самая - это внешнее.*


ну ...это ты загнул, конечно  :Smilie: 
Слова может и внешние, а если приглядется так самая суть и есть в них  :Smilie: 
Разьве в бодхичитте спонтанно не исполнены все обеты, не соблюдены все самаи, не раскрыто истинное воззрение?
если это так. то как самаи, обеты и воззрения могут быть внешними?

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> ну ...это ты загнул, конечно 
> Слова может и внешние, а если приглядется так самая суть и есть в них 
> Разьве в бодхичитте спонтанно не исполнены все обеты, не соблюдены все самаи, не раскрыто истинное воззрение?
> если это так. то как самаи, обеты и воззрения могут быть внешними?*


Человек не робот и не может всё время жить "правильно". В лучшем случае это будет притягивание своего поведения за уши к некому своду правил. Это если себя "строить". А если спонтанно, то всё ок.  :Wink:  Но спонтанно, оно на то и спонтанно, что или оно и так есть, или... одно из двух.  :Big Grin:  

Как грится, насильно спонтанен не будешь.

----------


## Ersh

Знаешь, Илья, то, что человек не может жить правильно - это смотря, какой человек. Опять же, все тренируется... Это как машину водить. Вот я, например, вообще никак не могу, а кто-то водит спонтанно. Однако это умение не было присуще человеку изначально.

----------


## Спокойный

Лёш, я это всё как раз прекрасно понимаю.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Обет бодхичитты это стержень практики
- те кто считает что обеты это ПОНТЫ - Делайте как вам угодно.
Чистое намерение привеси всех существ к просветлению это фундамент Просветдения
- те кто считает что мы тут иллюзиями занимаемся -
Делайте как вам угодно.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *
> 
> Человек не робот и не может всё время жить "правильно". В лучшем случае это будет притягивание своего поведения за уши к некому своду правил. Это если себя "строить". А если спонтанно, то всё ок.  Но спонтанно, оно на то и спонтанно, что или оно и так есть, или... одно из двух.  
> 
> Как грится, насильно спонтанен не будешь.*


А практика и заключается в притягивании своего повдения за уши к некому своду правил, потому что на относительном уровне все подчиняется причинно-следственной связи и освобождение тоже, и что бы достичь освобождения нужно применить правила, выстроить причинно-следственную цепочку по этим правилам.
Это на абсолютном уровне нет ни страдания, ни причинно-следственной связи и одна сплошная спонтанность, Но у того, кто утверждает только это, отрицая относительный уровень недостаточно стсорадания, потому что существа страдают ,хотя и они уже иллюзорны и их страдания уже иллюзорны, однако они ухитряются этими иллюзорными страданиями реально страдать.
Конечно это интересно - идея о спонтанности. Вопрос только в том кого эта идея освобождает и что делать тем, кому одна эта идея не помогает освободится, вешатся?
А привязанность к идее о спонтанности это тоже никакая не спонтанность.
А оно спонтанно не на то, а потому что так и есть, а одно из двух это сомнения двойственного ума  :Smilie: 
ИМХО, конечно же.

----------


## Volt

Привет всем!

>> *Первоначальное сообщение от Евдундосья*

>> хочу сказать ... я очень уважаю Ваш поиск и пусть Вас
>> не отпугивает резкий тон и категоричность некоторых
>> последователей - ведь Дзогчен и его последователи -
>> разные вещи...

   Я очень признателен Вам за поддержку и полностью
   разделяю мысль, что стоит различать Учение и последователей.
   Часто последователи, особенно на ранних этапах, - "фанатеют"
   и приносят учению больше вреда, чем пользы. У большинства
   это проходит, у некоторых - нет...  :Smilie: 

   (Я без всяких намеков!!)  :Wink: 

>> *Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков*

>> Трудный вопрос. Боюсь, что я никого посоветовать Вам не могу.
>> Есть "отличниики" ... есть "полугурки" ...

   Ну что же, как всегда...  :Smilie: 

>> Просто общайтесь, читайте книги, чаще улыбайтесь, открывайте
>> свое сердце и не обращайте внимание на брюзжание других
>> - все придет в свое время...

   Спасибо, Аркадий! В Ваших словах - настоящая Бодхичитта.  :Smilie: 

>> *Первоначальное сообщение от ullu*

>> Хорошая притча, но речь не об том

   Я думаю, если Вы еще раз хорошо подумаете,
   то все же - ОБ ЭТОМ.  :Smilie: 

>> если бы вы встретились с учителями и послушали их и посмотрели
>> на их поведение ... Хотя может вы и встречались и я зря тут
>> распинаюсь

   Ullu, я бывал на встречах с буддийскими Учителями и не только.

>> мы же купаемся в наших иллюзиях и ограничениях, периодически
>> пытася навязать свои ограничения друг-другу.

   Вот-вот... Поэтому монастырь и опустел.

>> Не хотелось бы что бы кто-то составил себе представление
>> о совершенном пути дзогчен по ограниченным представлениям.

   Ваше беспокойство я понимаю.

   Да, невозможно объяснить человеку, что такое Тадж-Махал,
   показав ему кусок гранита. Или дать ему понять что такое
   Ниагарский водопад, вылив на него ведро воды (пусть даже 
   набранной в самом водопаде).

   Еще раз повторяю - цель моего присутствия на форуме 
   не изучение Дзогчен _прямо_здесь_. Цель (только опять же
   - не стоит понимать все буквально!) - это поиск тех,
   кто "брод" к нему знает и первоначальное, с пониманием
   всего что в абзаце выше сказано, знакомство. 

>> Поговорите с Буддами, и они прольют нектар на ваше сердце.  :Smilie: 

   Молиться нужно?

>> Не слушайте нас, лучше книжки почитайте

   Да, действительно! Я вот подумал - а не отписаться ли
   мне от форума??  :Wink: 

   Вы считаете, что так пользы будет больше?

   Тогда Вы не поняли!!! Среди нас - САМ БУДДА!  :Smilie: 

   Cамые наилучшие пожелания!
   Volt

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вольт
В Томске учится моя сестра, она получала передачи от Намхай Норбу Ринпоче в 1992 году. Можете с ней пообщаться.

----------


## Volt

>> *Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov*

Приветствую, уважаемый Dorje!

Вы пишете:

>> Ладно Дорогой Вольт. Смягчили моё сердце.

   Я рад!  :Smilie: 

>> Учение Дзогчен - это составная часть Дхармы Будды ...
>> Поэтому очень важно иметь очень хорошее базовое знание ...
>> буддийских - бонских понятий. ...

   Вот за это - огромное спасибо!
   Это то, что нужно - внятно, четко, понятно, системно.
   (Но как же долго я добивался этого!)  :Smilie: 
   Буду изучать...

>> Буду рад вам помочь на продвижении по Пути.

   Искреннее спасибо! Я думаю мне очень пригодится Ваша помощь.

>> Многие к сожаление вроде бы считающие себя практикующими
>> Дзогчен и понятия не имют об этих вещах ... об их практике
>> Дзогчена и говорить не приходится. ...

>> Буду рад помочь Вам залить крепкий фундамент в ваш дом практики.

   Практическая сторона меня интересует больше всего.
   Но как можно практиковать, не получив передачу?

>> Намкхай норбу Ринпоче, вот с кем вам надо встретиься.

   А это возможно?

>> Дорогой Вольт... незнаю сколько вам лет, но с мое надо
>> еще попрактиковать и говорить о моих способностях заглядывать
>> людям в сердце

   Ну, я подозревал, что Ваша "агрессия" чисто внешняя.  :Smilie: 
   Однако раз уж Вы ее проявляете, то наверное готовы и принять
   все последствия (в данном случае - мое суждение), с нею
   связанные. 

>> о другом, есть три типа бодхисаттв, видимо вы относитесь к типу
>> Маджушри, раз уж так осторожничаете с обетом бодхичитты...
>> а так то правильно. 

   Мне нужно внимательно разобраться с этим.

   Стоят ли сострадания те подонки, которые, например, захватили
   школу в Беслане?

>> Хотя насчет того что де я тут обетами раскидываюсь
>> типа я вас спасу, я вам помогу... вы зря.

   Я говорил не о Вас. И если Вы имеете желание говорить о своих
   обетах, то это Ваше право. А я бы не стал всем и каждому 
   это объяснять, потому что считаю, что обеты - это глубоко
   интимная, личная и внутренняя практика.

>> Знали бы вы через что приходиться человеку проходить
>> на этом пути.

   Я думаю, вот как раз примеры из личного опыта - это то
   самое ценное, чем ЗДЕСЬ могли бы поделиться практикующие.

   С большим интересом "послушал" бы рассказы о Вашем пути.

>> Я вас понимаю, вы просто меня не знаете, но такого что
>> например мне прихшлось пережить ни кому не пожелаешь.

   Это из-за соблюдения обетов?

>> Эх молодо, зелено.

   Недостаток молодости в том, что она проходит...  :Smilie: 

   Удач всяческих! Вы хороший человек!
   Volt

   P.S. А как можно связаться с Вашей сестрой?

----------


## Pema Wangmo

_Dorje Dugarov_, я Вам отправила персональное сообщение.

----------


## Desha

> Это на абсолютном уровне нет ни страдания, ни причинно-следственной связи и одна сплошная спонтанность, Но у того, кто утверждает только это, отрицая относительный уровень недостаточно сострадания, потому что существа страдают ,хотя и они уже иллюзорны и их страдания уже иллюзорны, однако они ухитряются этими иллюзорными страданиями реально страдать.


Здравствуйте Уллу, с возвращением. А можно немного раскрыть каким образом можно избежать падения в крайности, а то у меня действительно заковыка в последнее время с этим  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Desha_ 
> * 
> 
> Здравствуйте Уллу, с возвращением. А можно немного раскрыть каким образом можно избежать падения в крайности, а то у меня действительно заковыка в последнее время с этим *


Здраствуйте Desha, спасибо  :Smilie: 
Мое имхо , конечно, как при посвящении заслуг надо от всего сердца посвятив заслуги с горячим желанием что бы так и было , как желается, наложить печать трех пустотностей в завершении, так же и со всем остальным. Имхо, опираясь на правильное воззрение практиковать , получая реальные результаты и проверять их в реальности, например наблюдая что улучшилось в жизни, стало ли меньше озабоченности, беспокойства, негативных эмоций,стало ли больше сострадания, любви, безмятежности?
Не забывая , однако, об иллюзорности и сноподобности всего происходящего и себя самого тоже  :Smilie: 
То есть и усердие в практике не должно ослабевать , но и фанатизма и страхов не должно возникать.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Приветствую, Анатолий!

Надеюсь у Вас все в порядке в Вашем возросшем семействе.  :Smilie: 

Ullu дала очень хороший и не шаблонный совет (кстати с возвращением  :Smilie: ), и я лишь немного добавлю от себя. На самом деле избежать падения в крайности нельзя  :Smilie:  Мир вокруг и состоит из крайностей. Эти крайности отражаются в зеркале нашего ума и интерпретируются умом как крайности. Но, если они интерпретируются иначе, то сразу же перестают быть таковыми и становятся единым интегральным целым. Главная задача в том, чтобы не бороться с крайностями, поскольку такими образом происходит их еще большее «раскачивание» и накопление кармы (причин для будущих крайностей). Вся хитрость в том, что наша энергия «толкает» ум (как у маятника) из одного состояния в другое, и поэтому прежде всего нужно эту энергию успокоить и гармонизировать. Для этого хорошо подходит йога, т.е. система работы с внутренней энергий. Обрести же контроль над энергией только через ум в нашем случае практически невозможно, кто бы что не говорил. Именно поэтому в дзогчене ННР и подчеркивает, что без Янтра-йоги достичь каких-либо серьезных результатов фактически не реально. И эту позицию, кстати, разделял Лонгченпа и многие другие великие практики дзогчена. Более того, таких же взглядов придерживаются и в Индуизме (откуда и пошли все системы йоги, включая и ту, что дал в свое время Вайрочана), когда говорят о мокше. Я все это к тому, что Вам обязательно нужно заниматься той или иной системой йоги – это ключ к балансировке энергии и, в конечном, итоге к преодолению всех крайностей  :Smilie: 

Удачи!

----------


## Спокойный

На мой взгляд, зря Будда молчал, когда его спрашивали про Нирвану. Надо было снять сандалию и спрашивающему по башке, по башке. Чтоб не искал Нирвану у себя в фантазиях...

Это я так, мысли вслух.
 :Cool:

----------


## Sinobi

Volt, Вы пишете: "Но как можно практиковать, не получив передачу?"

Если Вы решили практиковать именно Дзогчен, то, конечно, нужно получить передачу. В Московской Дзогчен-общине Вам скажут, когда она состоится (по видео). Кажется, совсем скоро - где-то в сентябре-октябре (не помню точно). 

Однако, существует много других практик, и Вам совершенно необязательно практиковать Дзогчен. Это Ваш выбор. Более того, Вам нужно кристально ясно понимать, почему Вы выбираете Дзочен (если выбираете). По моему убеждению, только такой подход позволит практике быть эффективной именно для Вас. 

Если же Вы решили именно Дзогчен практиковать, то *до получения передачи Вы можете много сделать для своей практики*Более того, я считаю, что чем лучше вы подготовитесь, тем больше шансов у вас попасть в нужное состояние во время передачи. 

Передача - очень ответственный момент, и нужно как следует готовиться к ней. Почитайте доступную Вам литературу по Дзогчену, много книг есть в открытом доступе. Попытайтесь понять, о каком именно состоянии идет речь, когда говорят о "ригпа" - пусть интеллектуально, пусть интуитивно - важны Ваши усилия и Ваше искреннее стремление. 

Сравните с тем опытом, который у Вас уже есть. Судя по Вашим сообщениям, Вы далеко не прямо с "базара" пришли к желанию узнать побольше про Дзогчен. Вы используете термины, которые (по моему первому впечатлению) мог узнать только ищущий человек. Вы логически выдержанны и имеете хороший кругозор. Поэтому, я думаю, что у Вас есть интересный опыт в разных состояниях сознания. Используйте его, читайте и осмысляйте, и у Вас не будет оснований для ощущения, что Вы теряете время до получения Вами передачи.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *На мой взгляд, зря Будда молчал, когда его спрашивали про Нирвану. Надо было снять сандалию и спрашивающему по башке, по башке. Чтоб не искал Нирвану у себя в фантазиях...
> 
> Это я так, мысли вслух.
> *


Ну, он, наверное, без обуви был.......  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Sinobi_ 
> *. Кажется, совсем скоро - где-то в сентябре-октябре (не помню точно). 
> *


7 ноября в 15 часов по Московскому. Причем остальные две передачи начинаются в 6 и 7 утра, итого три раза в год. Сам Ринпоче будет в Москве в 2005 году в июне.

----------


## Alex

Друзья... А не вспомнить ли об обетах бодхисаттвы... Вот четвертый дополнительный проступок против дана-парамиты и шила-парамиты: "Не отвечать на [искренние] вопросы, [на которые способен ответить]". Конечно, другое дело, что не на любой вопрос надо отвечать на форуме...
Это я к тому, что удручающе длинная красная полоса в результатах голосования...

----------


## Desha

Спасибо Уллу и Аркадий!
Раймонд отличный гармонизатор семейных энергий и прямо сейчас передает вам сердечное АГУ  :Smilie: 
Про йогу полностью согласен.  В свое время именно йогические упражнения по гармонизации энергий переданные моим драгоценным учителем позволили вырватся из круговорота впечатлений   :Smilie: .   
Наивный вопрос позволите задать? Йоги Наропы могут условно говоря заменить Янтра йогу и какой аналог йоги существует в традиции Лонгчен Ньинтиг? 

Уллу, конечно можно оглянутся назад и сказать, что да мол беспокойства и "лайф серфинга" стало меньше, доверия и открытости больше, чем не стимул двигатся дальше?  
Смущает вот что, Гарчен Ринпоче как то рассказывал, что его учитель дзогчена Пачунг Ринпоче дал ему такие три совета: никогда не оценивать качества других, никогда не оценивать своих собственных достижений и третий совет, личный  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Alex, ответы, прочитанные на форуме, и найденные самим - это совершенно разные вещи.

Качественно разные.

----------


## Спокойный

Desha 
3. Никогда не слушать советов.  :Wink:

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> Наивный вопрос позволите задать? Йоги Наропы могут условно говоря заменить Янтра йогу и какой аналог йоги существует в традиции Лонгчен Ньинтиг?


Большой привет Раймонду!  :Smilie: 

Нет, к сожалению не могут – это совершенно иной вид практик. Кстати, даже в самом названии этой системы Наропы на самом деле нет никакого слова «йога» - [na ro’i chos drug] (Шесть дхарм Наропы). Это все системы работы с внутренней энергией только через ментальный уровень. Это работает у тех, кто уже обрел определенный контроль над своей энергией и пребывает в «потоке ненакопления кармы» (в состоянии кармического баланса), а в противном случае особых результатов ждать не приходится. Лонгчен Ньинтиг – это система имеющая отношение как к Лонгде, так и к Упадеше, это составная часть учений Дзогчен. Я же говорил о том, что наш ум зависит от энергии, и нам прежде всего нужна система гармонизации этой энергии. Типичный пример – пранаяма: успокоение дыхания приводит к успокоению ума. Запыхавшийся слепой конь (энергия) начинает идти более размеренно и его хромой всадник (ум) также чувствует себя спокойнее. Мы же часто похожи на обезумевших хромых наездников на таких же обезумевших конях  :Smilie:  И в этом состоянии мы пытаемся заниматься системами Наропы, дзогченом и т.п. Янтра-йога Хумкары – это отличная система упорядочивания внутренний энергии, но она не единственная. В индийской йоге ( просьба не сравнивать с дзогченом  :Smilie: ) существует масса таких систем, и они очень хорошо работают...

----------


## Volt

*Первоначальное сообщение от Alex*

>> А не вспомнить ли об обетах бодхисаттвы...
>> Вот четвертый дополнительный проступок
>> против дана-парамиты и шила-парамиты:
>> "Не отвечать на [искренние] вопросы ...

>> Это я к тому, что удручающе длинная красная
>> полоса в результатах голосования...

Да, получается, что большинство очень не любит
как задавать вопросы, так и отвечать на них.
Отчего такая замкнутость?...

Но грех жаловаться на участников данного треда!  :Smilie: 
Информации если не и достаточно, то много.

А вообще, говорят, Будда даже всего за несколько
минут до своей смерти просил своих учеников задавать
ему вопросы. (См. например, В.Рахула на сайте Андрея
Беседина.)

"Он (Будда) пошел даже дальше и ... говорил монахам,
что ученик ДОЛЖЕН испытать своего Учителя, даже самого
Татхагату так, чтобы он мог быть полностью убежден
в истинной ценности Учителя и Учения, которому следует."

Так что вопросы задавать, имхо, следует.

И я думаю, было бы очень хорошо все же сделать FAQ
для начинающих. Но судя по голосованию, большинство
считает что начинающие должны "выплывать" сами.

Действительно - боддхисаттвично ли это???  :Smilie: 
Особенно учитывая. что жизнь так коротка...

Regards!
Volt

----------


## Игорь Берхин

1. Какие книги, материалы необходимо прочитать в первую очередь (желательно знать и "полный" объем). При этом хотелось бы, чтобы суть Дзогчен объяснялась в них четко и понятно, желательно системно (что есть что и для
чего, элементы, связи). *"Кристалл и путь света" - изложение важнейших принципов дзогчен,
"Всевышний источник" - содержит изначальное учение дзогчен, как ему учил Гараб Дордже. "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг" Патрула Ринпоче замечательная книга, но она не
собственно о дзогчен, а о предварительных практиках в системе "Лонгчен Ньингтиг" - одной из множества систем практики дзогчен.
*

2. Какие цели ставит Дзогчен?
*Полное освобождение от всех ограничений тела, речи и ума.
*
Как он влияет на нашу практическую жизнь и что
он дает "для жизни вечной"?
[b]В практической жизни становится намного меньше проблем и напряжений. @
Относительно "жизни вечной" дает ясное понимание, что наша жизнь невечна  :Smilie: /b]

3. Дзогчен это направление в буддизме или самостоятельное учение? Чем,
например, оно отличается от линии Карма-Кагью? Или вообще - в чем его
преимущества / недостатки относительно других линий буддизма?

*Дзогчен - самостоятельное учение, которое сохранилось преимущественно
среди последователей Будды Шакьямуни, но не только. Сравнивать дзогчен и
карма кагью некорректно, поскольку дзогчен в отличие от карма кагью не
является социальным институтом. Среди кагьюпинцев были как великие практики
и учителя дзогчен, так и ярые его ненавистники. Преимущества и недостатки -
это двойственный подход, поэтому говорить об этом применительно к дзогчен
бессмысленно.
Дзогчен не принадлежит ни одной из школ, включая школу нингма. Из тех, к
кому восходят четыре школы тибетского буддизма, только Гуру Падмасамбхава
учил дзогчен. Но и он не был единственным источником дзогчен в Тибете.
Кармапа является формальным главой школы карма кагью. При этом огромное
число тех, кто причисляет себя к карма кагью, никогда не получали никаких
учений от Кармапы. И в этом случае считать Кармапу своим учителем
ваджраяны - фантазии. Но в карма кагью есть множество других замечательных
учителей, так что на Кармапе школа карма кагью не кончается.

*

4. Откуда (от кого) произошел Дзогчен? Можете Вы нарисовать схему его
возникновения?

*Дзогчен как наше изначальное состояние не произошел ни от кого. Учение
дзогчен появлялось в нашей вселенной несколько раз. Последними по времени
первоучителями дзогчен были Шенраб Миво и Гараб Дордже.
*

5. Как Дзогчен относится к христианству, исламу, иудаизму, шаманизму?

*Как к самосовершенным иллюзорныи проявлениям изначальной потенциальности
природы нашего ума 
*

6. Что дал Дзогчен лично Вам? Какие "чудеса" произошли лично с Вами или со
знакомыми практикующими.

*Дзогчен ничего не дает. В дзогчен человек обнаруживает то, что у него
было и будет всегда. Это и есть самое большое чудо, какое только может
произойти.
*

7. Какие практики необходимо выполнять, для чего и сколько?

*Зависит от обстоятельств личности, времени и места.
*

8. Какие ограничения накладывает Дзогчен на практикующих?
Имеются в виду обеты, воздержания, посты...

*Учение Дзогчен не накладывает ограничения, а помогает освободиться от
них.
*

9. Что такое ретриты (или рИтриты?)? Для чего они нужны, что дают?

*Ретриты нужны для обучения и освоения изученного.
*

10. Какие этапы в прохождении учения Вы можете назвать, что необходимо для
перехода с этапа на этап?

*Узнавание своей природы; устранение сомнений в своем понимании;
продолжение в этом знании в любых обстоятельствах. Для перехода от первого
этапа ко второму и далее необходимо просто не отвлекаться от знания,
обнаруженного в начале пути дзогчен.
*

11. Какие методы "работы" используются в Дзогчен, какие "техники" даются
(типа осознанности в сновидениях) и для чего? В чем их преимущество /
недостатки перед другими линиями?

*В дзогчен могут использоваться любые методы и техники. Они всегда
вторичны и их использование зависит от обстоятельств. Применение того или
иного метода прежде всего зависит от того, понимает ли человек принцип
дзогчен или нет.
*

12. Кто является признанными учителями Дзогчен в России и в мире? Кто
является главой учения? Каковы отношения главы линии с Далай-Ламой и с
другими линиями?

*Дзогчен не школа и не организация. Это учение об освобождении от мирских
забот, одной из которых является признание или непризнание. Глав линий и
иерархии придумали люди, обусловленные подобными вещами. Настоящие учителя,
в том числе Далай-лама, находятся за пределами таких ограничений и относятся
равностно ко всем существам, независимо от того, считается кто-то учителем
или нет.
*

13. Что такое "передача", для чего она нужна? Какие вообще бывают передачи?
Какие она накладывает обязанности или дает права (возможности)?

*Передача в дзогчен нужна прежде всего для того, чтобы обнаружить свою
истинную природу. Благодаря этому у нас появляется возможность обрести
полное освобождение и обязанность уважительно относиться к тому знанию, что
мы получили,  к его источнику и к тем, с кем нам по пути.
*

14. Как и от кого можно получить передачу, если я живу не в Москве? Что
необходимо для получения передачи?

*Чтобы получить передачу нужно встретиться с учителем, который способен ее
дать. Иногда для этого необходимо поехать на другую сторону Земли, а иногда
просто перейти через дорогу. Кстати,
всем привет из Венесуэлы с завершившегося сегодня ретрита ННР  Здесь на ретрите человек 250 и
больше шестидесяти из них родились в СССР.

Что касается так называемой видео-передачи ННР, то это самая что ни на есть
личная встреча с ним как с учителем дзогчен. Понимать личную встречу как
лицезрение плотского тела - значит ограничивать учителя подобным
представлением.
*

15. Каково примерное число приверженцев Дзогчен в России и в мире, как это
соотносится с другими линиями и почему (как Вы считаете)?

*В России примерно 1500-2000 человек систематически посещают ретриты по
дзогчен.
Трудно сказать, сколько из них действительно практикуют дзогчен. Вряд
ли число участников ретритов на Западе в целом превышает 10 000 человек.
Число
тибетцев, практикующих дзогчен, также очень невелико. Даже монахи школы
нингма, получавшие передачу дзогчен и выполнившие какие-то практики из
системы дзогчен-атийоги, могут считаться практиками дзогчен только в том
случае, если они понимают, что это такое. Мнение о том, будто у тибетских
монахов способности к пониманию дзогчен выше, чем у западных мирян, мягко
говоря весьма сомнительно.

Малое число последователей вызвано в частности тем, что
в дзогчен нет правил, которые люди очень любят. Люди очень любят сваливать
ответственность за свои поступки на правила, на учителя, на традиции, на
обеты и т.д. В дзогчен этот номер не проходит.
*




> И то что у линии нет главы (такого как Кармапа, например), не делает
> ее слабее? Ведь Кармапы - перевоплощенцы, я так понимаю... Их тщательно
> "проверяют" на этот предмет, поэтому можно надеяться, что опыт действительно
> передается. Как с этим в Дзогчен?


Все "проверки" перевоплощенцев -
потакание двойственному уму. Слишком часто это завязано на деньгах и власти,
чтобы придавать подобным титулам большое значение. Перевоплощенец - это не
тот, кто схватит правильный колокольчик, а тот, кто способен вести живых
существ к созреванию и освобождению.

PS. Одна из причин того, почему дзогчен является тайным учением, состоит в
том, что дзогчен мало кто интересуется. Очень мало, кто хочет быть
действительно свободным. Поэтому, если человек проявляет хотя бы самый малый
интерес к этому учению, это само по себе великая ценность и редкость. Даже
услышать само название учения - великое благо. Человек, понимающий это не
будет говорить о том, кто интересуется дзогчен: "и этот туда же в дзогчен
лезет", мол со свиным рылом да в калашный ряд. И не скажет: "Эээ. Да Вы,
батенька, совсем дремучий, Вы лучше сперва сутру и тантру изучите, а потом
уже дзогчен, ежели доживете". И не будет говорить: "Да
ты подумай, зачем это тебе надо, может и не надо вовсе". Всем надо. И все мы
приходим в дзогчен со свиным рылом, даже если наш папа хоть сам Гараб
Дордже.

----------

Павел Ш. (20.09.2013)

----------


## Volt

*Первоначальное сообщение от Sinobi*

>> Volt, Вы пишете: "Но как можно практиковать, не получив передачу?"

>> существует много других практик, и Вам совершенно необязательно
>> практиковать Дзогчен. Это Ваш выбор. Более того, Вам нужно кристально
>> ясно понимать, почему Вы выбираете Дзочен ... только такой подход
>> позволит практике быть эффективной именно для Вас. 

   Спасибо за очень интересное сообщение, Sinobi!

   А другие практики - они полностью заменяют Дзогчен?
   Не могли бы Вы привести примеры таких практик?

   Для того, чтобы ОСОЗНАННО выбирать, нужно хорошо знать
   ряд этих практик, понимать их различие, для чего наверное не
   один год посвятить их изучению.

   Поэтому, да и вообще - нет пока у меня "кристальной ясности"...
   Сейчас я могу опираться только на почти спонтанно возникший
   интерес и интуитивное чувство, что мне это зачем-то нужно.

   Кстати, я просил рассказать, как кто пришел в Дзогчен.
   Мало кто ответил.... 

   А у Вас, Sinobi, была "кристальная ясность"?

>> Если же Вы решили именно Дзогчен практиковать,
>> то до получения передачи Вы можете много сделать ... 
>> Попытайтесь понять ... "ригпа" - пусть интеллектуально,
>> пусть интуитивно ... Я думаю, что у Вас есть интересный опыт
>> в разных состояниях сознания. Используйте его, читайте и осмысляйте ...

   Я понял, спасибо! Думаю, это хороший, ценный совет.

   Успехов всяческих,
   Volt

----------


## Volt

*Первоначальное сообщение от ullu*

Привет! И особая благодарность за Ваши сообщения!
На мой взгляд, они одни из самых информационно-емких.  :Smilie: 

Вы пишете:

>> И ещё 100 000 простираний драгоценному учителю,
>> за то, что я никогда не слышала от него - сначала иди
>> и прочитай про 4 благородные истины, бодхичитту
>> и безмерные, а потом приходи ко мне за учением.

   Ullu, так Намкай Норбу Ринпоче требует или нет практики
   бодхичитты (особенно перед получением передачи)?
   (Кстати, объясните чайнику, бодхичитта - это обет или
   "просто" практика?)

   В "Кристалле...", например, Бодхичитта едва упоминается. 
   И в "Дзогчен - Самосовершенное Состояние" ННР про нее почти
   не пишет, указывая лишь, что "это состояние ...  включающее
   в качестве своей потенциальности все разнообразные проявления
   энергии."

   Так если ВСЕ проявления - значит не только Сострадание
   и Любовь, а именно все, то есть любые?? 

   В связи с этим - как должен практикующий Дзогчен относится
   к бодхичитте? И что же в Дзогчен есть практика боддхичитты?

   И еще, из книги "Свет трех драгоценностей" (К.П.Ринпоче):
   "... если у вас нет бодхичитты, неважно какие техники вы
   используете - вы никогда не достигнете просветления".

   Верно ли это в свете учения Дзогчен?  :Smilie: 

>> Неужели Дордже Дугаров вы полагаете, что у Ринпоче
>> меньше мудрости и сострадания, чем у вас? Почему же
>> тогда он дает учение дзогчен всем, кто приезжает
>> на ретриты ?

   Дордже что-то стер очень многие из своих постов,
   а жаль - кое-что я не успел оттуда переписать.

   Удачи всяческой!
   Volt

   P.S. Очень бы хотелось получить ответы не только
   от Ullu...

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Volt> Так что польза (интерес) - в изучении разных методов
достижения одного состояния.

Вы уверены, что состояние будет одно?
Ведь хоть учителя и говорят о союзе "блаженства, ясности и пустоты", но ими почти ничего не говорится о "весовых коэффициентах" этих качеств...
;-)

Некоторые мои знакомые, практикующие смесь разных методов "слегка" простились с драгоценным человеческим телом. И для такого печального финала оказались очень веские причины...
;-(

----------


## Volt

*Первоначальное сообщение от BODHIPBAHA*

>> Volt> Так что польза (интерес) - в изучении разных методов
>> достижения одного состояния.
>> Вы уверены, что состояние будет одно?

   Вообще, умозрительно я считал, что это одно и тоже.
   Но полностью уверен не был. Судить об этих состояниях и
   сравнивать их вправе только те, кто их достигал.

   Теоретическое же пояснение различий я нашел в примечаниях
   к "Кристаллу...":

   Дзэн - пустотное состояние ума, свободное от понятий реальности.
   Дзогчен - выход за пределы такого (дзэн) состояния и реализация
   чистого изначального присутствия с полным воссоединением энергии.

>> Ведь хоть учителя и говорят о союзе "блаженства, ясности
>> и пустоты", но ими почти ничего не говорится о "весовых
>> коэффициентах" этих качеств... ;-)

   Возможно, тут целый континуум состояний (допустим, согласно
   "союзу" - трехмерный), в котором еще можно наблюдать 4-е, 5-е
   и т.д. измерения, типа плотности вещества и температуры в обычном
   пространстве.

   Да, хорошо бы иметь классификатор состояний, в которые попадают
   наши Учителя...  :Smilie: 

   И представляю себе следующую картину из двух кумушек на некоторой
   кухне, происходящую после освобождения всех живых существ:

   - Дорогая, а Вы бывали в секторе блаженство 15 / ясность 4
     / пустота 10? Какая красота!!
   - Что Вы, милочка! Да Вы отстали от Просветления! Все крутые давно
   тусуются в нирване только на координатах с трансцендентными числами!

>> Некоторые мои знакомые, практикующие смесь разных методов
>> "слегка" простились с драгоценным человеческим телом.
>> И для такого печального финала оказались очень веские причины...

   Да, без Учителя, без системы, "без присмотра" можно много
   дров наломать! Вот и Дзогчен состояние... КАК без живого
   Учителя крыша мимо не проезжает?? А вдруг ученик за состояние
   Присутствия свою шизу примет?  :Wink: 

   В тоже время, имхо, ученики должны "взрослеть" и просто
   обязаны искать и самостоятельно находить новые, более
   совершенные методы и/или состояния.

   Regards!
   Volt

----------


## kirava

Для получения передачи нужен неподдельный интерес к учению, а не простое любопытство.

В Дзогчен-общине мы так же изучаем и практикуем бодхичитту, просто "Кристалл" не о бодхичитте. Сначала в Махаяне было упражнение в бодхичитте, а теперь это называют обетом бохичитты.
Само слово бодхичитта имеет разные значения, в  Дзогчене им также называют истинное сотояние.

***Так если ВСЕ проявления - значит не только Сострадание
   и Любовь, а именно все, то есть любые?? .***

Любые проявления. 

*И еще, из книги "Свет трех драгоценностей" (К.П.Ринпоче):
   "... если у вас нет бодхичитты, неважно какие техники вы
   используете - вы никогда не достигнете просветления".
   Верно ли это в свете учения Дзогчен?  :Smilie: *

Верно. Но по сути состояние Дзогчен и есть бодхичитта.
"Будучи любовью, постигающей истинный смысл,
Оно не стремится взрастить великое сострадаие"
Великое пространство Вадржасаттвы.

----------


## Volt

*Первоначальное сообщение от kirava*

>> Для получения передачи нужен неподдельный интерес
>> к учению, а не простое любопытство.

   А как их отличить? И кто проводит такое различие?
   Дзогчен-община?

>> Само слово бодхичитта имеет разные значения,
>> в Дзогчене им также называют истинное сотояние.
>> ...
>> по сути состояние Дзогчен и есть бодхичитта.

   То есть бодхичитта Махаяны совсем не то, что
   бодхичитта Дзогчена?

   Иначе получается что там (в Махаяне) бодхичитта
   это средство, а здесь - цель.

   Что тогда в Дзогчен есть Просветление (конечная цель
   Махаяны)?

   Regards!
   Volt

----------


## kirava

Если человек просто собирает учения, не  изучает внимательно и ждёт какой-то мирской выгоды, имеет только мирские интересы вообще, а передача для него - развлечение: всё это любопытство.

***
   Иначе получается что там (в Махаяне) бодхичитта
   это средство, а здесь - цель.***
Что-то типа этого.

Дзогчен - это и есть просветление. Но из-за крайних воззрений люди не понимают этого. Они могут думать, что просветление это нечто очень и очень абсолютное и трудно достижимое и тогда им не понять как можно сразу находится в этом состоянии.

----------


## Volt

*Первоначальное сообщение от Игорь Берхин*

Приветствую, Игорь!

Во-первых, большое спасибо за подробные, емкие,
интересные ответы! Немногие готовы хотя бы попробовать
ответить. Как видим, не так уж это сложно...  :Smilie: 

Мне нужно обдумать все что Вы написали.

А пока чисто "технический" вопрос:

Должен ли тот, кто хочет получить передачу
получить видеокассету заранее? Если да, то как
это можно сделать? Или она только для просмотра
на всемирной практике? 

А на каком она языке? Переводом сопровождается?

еще Адрей Беседин писал, что:

>> чтобы получить передачу нужно лично присутствовать
>> в какой-то из дзогчен-общин, где есть видеокассета
>> и проводится практика. Перед этим нужно побывать
>> на подготовительных занятиях и разучить практику,
>> чтобы не отвлекаться в процессе.

   Пока я не нашел где я смогу побывать на подготовительных
   занятиях. А в чем они заключаются? Что можно 
   делать в рамках самостоятельной подготовки на Ваш взгляд?

   И еще... Очень рад, что мое текущее "понимание" Дзогчен
   очень близко к тому, что Вы пишете и я очень порадовался
   и повеселился Вашим словам:

>> если человек проявляет хотя бы самый малый интерес к этому
>> учению, это само по себе великая ценность ... Человек, понимающий
>> это ... не скажет: "... Вы лучше сперва сутру и тантру изучите,
>> а потом уже дзогчен, ежели доживете".

   Да...  :Smilie:  Если не помрете...  :Smilie: 
   Такая вот боддхисаттвская бодхичитта...

   Самые наилучшие пожелания!
   Volt

----------


## Volt

*Первоначальное сообщение от kirava*

>> Если человек просто собирает учения, не изучает внимательно ...
>> и ждёт какой-то мирской выгоды, имеет только мирские интересы
>> вообще, а передача для него - развлечение: всё это любопытство.

   А может так быть, что человек развлекаясь или из-за мирской
   выгоды или из любопытства пошел, получил передачу да и постиг
   состояние Дзогчен (бессовестный!)?  :Smilie:  То есть ну не было
   у него неподдельного интереса, а случилось...  :Wink: 

   (Про свой интерес я умолчу)

>>>> Иначе получается что там (в Махаяне) бодхичитта
>>>> это средство, а здесь - цель.

>> Что-то типа этого.

>> Дзогчен - это и есть просветление. Но из-за крайних
>> воззрений люди не понимают этого. Они могут думать,
>> что просветление это нечто очень и очень абсолютное
>> и трудно достижимое и тогда им не понять как можно
>> сразу находится в этом состоянии.

   Тогда вот еще какой, можно сказать провокационный
   или "непросветленный" вопрос. Считается, что достигшие
   Просветления автоматически приобретают сиддхи, типа там
   ясновидения, хождения сквозь стены, телепортации, etc.
   (Здесь специально попрошу избегать инсинуаций типа -
   "А-а-а!! Так вот оно тебе зачем!")  :Smilie:  
   То есть - есть ли такие проявления у постигших Дзогчен?

   Ну или можете ли Вы назвать какие-то "объективные"
   показатели достижения состояния Дзогчен? Которые человек
   в состоянии отследить сам? Подходят ли для этого сиддхи?
   Вообще, какое отношение в Дзогчен к ним?

   Regards!
   Volt

----------


## kirava

Если Ринпоче говорит, что нужно иметь интерес, а не любопытство, то в этом есть смысл. И на самом деле получается так, что если у человека было простое любопытство - он после передачи даже и не появляется более в общине. Потому что никакое учение Будды, от тхеравады до Дзогчена не направлено на мирские цели. Иметь мирские цели при получении передачи и есть любопытство.

Можно сказать и так: буддда основы, будда пути и будда плода.Тот кто узнал своё состояние = будда основы, не имеет сомнений и объёдиняет всё в этом состоянии = будда пути. Остаётся в этом состоянии и проявляет просветленные качества = будда плода. Но везде это одно и то же состояние, то есть будда.

"Сиддхи, рожденные из видения,-
Это совершенно равное созерцание"
Великое пространство Ваджрасаттвы.

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, так Намкай Норбу Ринпоче требует или нет практики
>    бодхичитты (особенно перед получением передачи)?
>    (Кстати, объясните чайнику, бодхичитта - это обет или
>    "просто" практика?)


Мое личное понимание такое:
В воззрении Дзогчен : Бодхичитта и изначальное состояние - синонимы. 
То есть невоззможно практиковать дзогчен не практикуя бодхичитту при этом.
Ринпоче вообще ничего не ТРЕБУЕТ от учеников. Поскольку для того что бы достичь освобождения необходимо взять ответственность за собственное освобождение на себя. А что это означает? Это означает, что ученик должен ( самому себе должен) соображать что ему необходимо в данный момент времени развивать и практиковать. Проявлять собственную сознательность и осознанность.
Учитель лишь помогает, направляет: дает передачу, показывая что нужно раскрыть в себе, дает учение о том как это раскрыть, передает методы, объясняет возможные ошибки и отклонения от пути, разъясняет непонятное, применяя искусные средства может даже изменить направление ума у ученика, но учитель не может проявить осознавание ВМЕСТО ученика, учитель не может раскрыть знание ВМЕСТО ученика. Освобождения достигает тот, кто проявляет осознавание, кто раскрыл знание в себе, если это будет делать учитель, то он и освободится. Поэтому необходимо начать прояявлять собственную сознательность, необходимо быть активным в отношении собственного освобождения. Необходимо самому хотеть раскрыть это знание в себе и прикладывать самостоятельные усилия стараясь понять что , как и когда делать, что как и когда практиковать, какой метод применять, как и когда и зачем и почему.
Поэтому каждый, кто хочет получать передачу от Ринпоче должен сам подумать, понаблюдать себя и сообразить что ему стоит практиковать в ожидании ретрита, что бы при встрече с учителем суметь получить передачу.
Ведь получить передачу не так то просто, не достаточно просто приехать на учение.
Имхо.

Учение дзогчен не противоречит ни одной буддийской колеснице, и в нем не отрицается ценность практик направленных на зарождение относительной бодхичитты. Однако, такие практики относят к вторичным практикам, вторичным, по-отношению к раскрытию истинного знания. 

Бодхичитта с точки зрения дзогчен это наше истинное состояние.
Относительная бодхичитта это ( по-моему) мысль о достижении полного освобождения на благо всех живых существ.
Практики для зарождения относительной бодхичитты это, например, медитация на 4 безмерные, 6 парамит и т.д.

про бодхичитту лучше всего ( по-моему) почитать Шантидеву "Путь бодхисаттвы"




> В "Кристалле...", например, Бодхичитта едва упоминается. 
>    И в "Дзогчен - Самосовершенное Состояние" ННР про нее почти
>    не пишет, указывая лишь, что "это состояние ...  включающее
>    в качестве своей потенциальности все разнообразные проявления
>    энергии."
> 
>    Так если ВСЕ проявления - значит не только Сострадание
>    и Любовь, а именно все, то есть любые??


С точки зрения дзогчен все явления без исключения самосовершенны.
Но Лонгченпа очень хорошо уточняет про негативные эмоции в Драгоценной Сокровищнице Дхармадхату.
нет книги у меня этой, может быть кто-то процитирует у кого есть?
В комментариях он пишет об этом.




> В связи с этим - как должен практикующий Дзогчен относится
>    к бодхичитте? И что же в Дзогчен есть практика боддхичитты?


надо ли ещё отвечать на этот вопрос?




> И еще, из книги "Свет трех драгоценностей" (К.П.Ринпоче):
>    "... если у вас нет бодхичитты, неважно какие техники вы
>    используете - вы никогда не достигнете просветления".
> 
>    Верно ли это в свете учения Дзогчен?


Можно сказать, что практика дзогчен и есть практика чистой бодхичитты.
имхо.

----------


## ullu

> А может так быть, что человек развлекаясь или из-за мирской
>    выгоды или из любопытства пошел, получил передачу да и постиг
>    состояние Дзогчен (бессовестный!)?  То есть ну не было
>    у него неподдельного интереса, а случилось... 
> 
>    (Про свой интерес я умолчу)


А почему бы и нет? И так, наверное, может быть. Ведь учение и дается для того что бы изменить состояние ума. 

Просто если намерение чисто , то и передачу получить проще, а если есть множество собсвтенных идей, то от них не так просто отвлечься что бы посмотреть на свое состояние, которое учитель показывает.
Поэтому если человек пришел с намерением посмотреть на свое состояние то он и будет смотерть и увидит, а если пришел с намерением получить практику для накопления богатства то он и не посмотрит на свое состояние, а будет ожидать когда же ему эту практику дадут.

----------


## Sinobi

Volt, Вы пишете: "А другие практики - они полностью заменяют Дзогчен? Не могли бы Вы привести примеры таких практик?"

Заменить Дзогчен невозможно. Дзогчен есть всегда, был всегда и будет всегда. Это Совершенное Состояние. Разные практики могут помочь в осознании этого факта. 
Думаю, что я не тот человек, который может дать "краткое изложение всех существующих практик". Я не обладаю всей полнотой информации.

Вы пишете: "Для того, чтобы ОСОЗНАННО выбирать, нужно хорошо знать ряд этих практик, понимать их различие, для чего наверное не один год посвятить их изучению".

Что Вы имеете в виду под словом "осознанно"?

Вы пишете: "Сейчас я могу опираться только на почти спонтанно возникший интерес и интуитивное чувство, что мне это зачем-то нужно".

Ну и прекрасно. Идите туда, куда Вас влечет, что в этом плохого?

Вы пишете: "Кстати, я просил рассказать, как кто пришел в Дзогчен. Мало кто ответил.... "

Я прочитала некоторые доступные книги по Дзогчену, поняла, что хочу знать больше, позвонила в Московскую Дзогчен Общину, получила передачу по видео.

Вы пишете: "А у Вас, Sinobi, была "кристальная ясность"?"

Если мы с Вами подразумеваем под этим одно и то же, то была. Что я под этим понимаю - я знала, почему именно меня интересует Дзогчен, какие цели я преследую и почему. Я также имела для себя ответы на вопросы, что именно меня не удволетворило в тех учениях, которые я практиковала до этого.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

У меня, если позволите, тоже вопрос: все, объясняющие здесь Дзогчен, пишут в состоянии ригпа?

----------


## ullu

Я - нет.
Но с поправкой , не объясняющие дзогчен, а высказывающие свое понимание относительно заданных вопросов. 
Поскольку объяснять дзогчен я лично не могу .

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Pema Wangmo_ 
> *У меня, если позволите, тоже вопрос: все, объясняющие здесь Дзогчен, пишут в состоянии ригпа?*


Ну, конечно!

И не только те, кто здесь пишут, а вообще все живые существа в этом состоянии!

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> Ну, конечно!
> И не только те, кто здесь пишут, а вообще все живые существа в этом состоянии!*


Да, это обнадеживающий для них симптом...
Жаль только что надежды, что они пишут в Ригпе и Страх, что они омрачены тоже придется отсечь...
А жалость конвертировать в сострадание...
 :Wink: 

Получил Дзогчен, а остался с "ничем".
 :Wink:

----------


## Sinobi

Pema Wangmo, Вы считаете, что, только находясь в ригпа, человек имеет право открывать свой рот на тему Дзогчен?
От кого Вы это слышали или где прочитали?

----------


## Dooby

Уважаемый Volt,
я Вам отправлял письмо на ПС с контактом на практикующих Томска. Надеюсь Вы получили? Так связывайтесь с ними, не стесняйтесь.
И у Вас будет реальная возможность получить передачу в ноябре.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Volt:
> Что можно
> делать в рамках самостоятельной подготовки на Ваш взгляд?


Прочитать "Зеркало: совет по внимательности и осознаванию" (Приложение 1 к
книге "Кристалл...") и следовать советам, которые дает ННР в этой книге.




> Volt:
> А может так быть, что человек развлекаясь или из-за мирской
> выгоды или из любопытства пошел, получил передачу да и постиг
> состояние Дзогчен (бессовестный!)?  То есть ну не было
> у него неподдельного интереса, а случилось...


Еще как может. Манджушримитра пришел к Гараб Дордже даже не из любопытства,
а чтобы победить его в споре. Хуже некуда  :Smilie:  А ведь все случилось  :Smilie:  Не
имеет ровным счетом никакого значения, с каким намерением человек идет
получать передачу. Еше Цогьял давала передачу нескольким оболтусам в то
время, когда они ее насиловали. Вряд ли у них были чистые намерения или
неподдельный интерес к учению. Разговоры о необходимости чистоты намерения
для получения передачи дзогчен зачастую обусловлены гелугпинским воспитанием
некоторых участников форума и к дзогчен не имеют никакого отношения. Важно
лишь то, какова у человека связь с учителем и учением, идущая из прошлых
жизней, а это заранее никто выяснить не способен.




> Volt:
> То есть бодхичитта Махаяны совсем не то, что
> бодхичитта Дзогчена?


Не совсем то. Понимание бодхичитты в махаяне -
это понимание состояния дзогчен, но ограниченное двойственными
представлениями последователей махаяны. Это как смотреть через тонированные
стекла - вроде бы то же самое, но нет полной ясности.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Игорь Берхин_ 
> *
> Еще как может.
>  Важно
> лишь то, какова у человека связь с учителем и учением, идущая из прошлых
> жизней, а это заранее никто выяснить не способен.
> .*


Игорь,

То ведь были Гараб Дордже и Еше Цогьял, но если говорить о видео передаче, то ННР просит нас проверять есть ли у людей серьёзное намерение или нет:

"Существует и другая категория людей – это те, у которых нет искреннего интереса к учению, к выполнению практик и к обретению реализации посредством этого пути. Этими людьми движет скорее любопытство, может быть - желание выяснить, что происходит и в чем состоит учение. Если мы приходим к выводу, что человеком движет только такое любопытство, мы имеем полное право попросить его не участвовать в практике."
"
Однако некоторые могут возразить, например, так: «Как же у меня может появиться интерес, если вы не расскажете, что вы такое делаете?» Подобное можно услышать от многих. Таким людям стоит почитать книги по учению или еще как-нибудь попытаться получить общее представление об учениях, вместо того чтобы приступать к активному участию в практике пути. Информация и практика это не одно и то же."

из книги "ДЗОГЧЕН-ОБЩИНА "

Однажды у нас в Архангельске больше 40 человек были на видео передаче и никто из них сейчас на практиках в общине не появляется. Потому что не было интереса, а лишь любопытство.

Если у человека есть связь с учением и учителем, то она наверняка проявится в виде  интереса и намерения изучать и практиковать...

Игорь, а можно попутно задать вам вопрос: относят ли тантры переданные Буддой к третьему повороту колеса Дхармы или это только сутры о татхагатагарбхе?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *Игорь, а можно попутно задать вам вопрос: относят ли тантры переданные Буддой к третьему повороту колеса Дхармы или это только сутры о татхагатагарбхе?*


О трех поворотах можно говорить только применительно к сутрам. Сам принцип трех поворотов изложен в одной из сутр (самдхинирмочана), а в сутрах о тантрах ничего говориться в принципе не может, поскольку тантрические тексты появились значительно позднее.

Вписывать тантры в контекст сутр стали тогда, когда возникла необходимость увязать тантрическую практику с монашеским уставом и найти политкорректные основания для причисления тантр к учению Будды Шакьямуни.

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Игорь Берхин_
> *Не имеет ровным счетом никакого значения, с каким намерением человек идет получать передачу. 
> Разговоры о необходимости чистоты намерения для получения передачи дзогчен зачастую обусловлены гелугпинским воспитанием некоторых участников форума и к дзогчен не имеют никакого отношения. 
> 
> Важно лишь то, какова у человека связь с учителем и учением, идущая из прошлых жизней, а это заранее никто выяснить не способен.*


Знаешь Игорь, глупо отрицать важность намерения. То, насколько у человека сильна связь с учением сейчас, непосредственно зависило от чистоты его намерений во время получения этого учения в прошлом. Ведь связь, которую создает насильник, и связь, которую создает человек делающий подношение совершенно различны. 

Если человек идёт к учителю поспорить или опровергнуть "ложные взгляды" , то для него установить правильные отношения с учителем и связь с учением будет намного сложнее, чем у человека идущего с открытым сердцем. Если человек идёт на передачу "обусловленный гелугпинским воспитанием", то есть надежда, что и знание будет получено в общемахаянском ключе, а в лучшем случае, будут сняты и эти завесы, скрывавшие истинный смысл, в то время как человек преисполненый гордыни, не обнаружит ничего, кроме присутствия в собственной гордыне, да еще и подумает, что ригпа именно такое. Сейчас мало кто способен воспринимать ригпа как есть, но те кто способны, обязаны этой способностью исключительно своему намерению и открытости к передаче в прошлом.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич_  *
> 
> Сейчас мало кто способен воспринимать ригпа как есть, но те кто способны, обязаны этой способностью исключительно своему намерению и открытости к передаче в прошлом.*


А Вам откуда это известно, стесняюсь спросить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> То, насколько у человека сильна связь с учением сейчас, непосредственно зависило от чистоты его намерений во время получения этого учения в прошлом.


С чего вы это взяли?

----------


## Sinobi

Максим Андреевич, Вы пишете: "Ведь связь, которую создает насильник, и связь, которую создает человек делающий подношение совершенно различны". 

Будьте добры, объясните, в чем именно природа этого различия.

Также, Вы пишете, "Если человек идёт к учителю поспорить или опровергнуть "ложные взгляды" , то для него установить правильные отношения с учителем и связь с учением будет намного сложнее, чем у человека идущего с открытым сердцем". 

Обратите внимание, пожалуйста, что связь с Учением уже имела место в том, что мы называем прошлым, если сейчас он пришел к нему. 

Если же вернуться к Вашему последнему утверждению, то откуда именно нам это известно? Проводились ли какие-то серьезные исследования в этом отношении, статистика тех, кто приходил "с открытым сердцем" и тех, кто с "закрытым"? 

Есть ли авторитетные источники, которые с уверенностью утверждают преимущество в плане осознания собственного ригпа у тех, кто "с открытым сердцем" подошел к передаче Учения?

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Вангмо, я всё таки постесняюсь овтетить.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Бхусуку, повторюсь - без правильного намерения передача знания просто невозможна. Когда же связь сильна, то это говорит о том, что такая передача всё же состоялась в прошлом. Ведь даже без элементарного намерения сотрудничать с учителем ничего не получиться, не говоря уже о высших мотивах. Это факт.

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Sinobi



> "Ведь связь, которую создает насильник, и связь, которую создает человек делающий подношение совершенно различны".
> Будьте добры, объясните, в чем именно природа этого различия.


Могу лишь посоветовать разобраться самому, поразмыслив о причине и результате негативных и позитивных действий по отношению к одной из трёх драгоценностей. 




> Обратите внимание, пожалуйста, что связь с Учением уже имела место в том, что мы называем прошлым, если сейчас он пришел к нему.


Конечно же, его вполне могли скушать на ганапудже. 




> Если же вернуться к Вашему последнему утверждению, то откуда именно нам это известно? Проводились ли какие-то серьезные исследования в этом отношении, статистика тех, кто приходил "с открытым сердцем" и тех, кто с "закрытым"? 
> 
> Есть ли авторитетные источники, которые с уверенностью утверждают преимущество в плане осознания собственного ригпа у тех, кто "с открытым сердцем" подошел к передаче Учения?


С точки зрения учений Ваджраяны в целом, и Дзогчен в частности, при передачи Учения обычно присутствует три типа людей, которые уподобляются сосудам - треснутый сосуд, сосуд полный нечистот и пустой сосуд, готовый для получения нектара Дхармы. Те, кто приходит с открытым сердцем и чистым намерением относятся к последнему типу.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Ведь даже без элементарного намерения сотрудничать с учителем ничего не получиться, не говоря уже о высших мотивах. Это факт.


Не факт. Игорь Берхин уже писал о передаче, когда разбойники насиловали Еше Цогьял. То, о чём Вы пишете, свойственно Сутрам, Тантрам, но не Дзогчен. Дзогчен не ограничен такими понятиями.




> С точки зрения учений Ваджраяны в целом, и Дзогчен в частности, при передачи Учения обычно присутствует три типа людей, которые уподобляются сосудам - треснутый сосуд, сосуд полный нечистот и пустой сосуд, готовый для получения нектара Дхармы. Те, кто приходит с открытым сердцем и чистым намерением относятся к последнему типу.


Дзогчен не относится к учениям Ваджраяны или Бона. Он вне сект, школ и течений. Иногда делается попытка объяснить Дзогчен языком Ваджраяны, что совсем не одно и то же. А объяснения про разные виды сосудов - это объяснение Тантр. В Дзогчене Гараб Дордже никогда не говорил про намерение или сосуды. Он говорил про прямое ввдение, распознавание состояния ригпа, пребывание в этом состоянии.

----------


## Sinobi

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич_ B]
> 
> С точки зрения учений Ваджраяны в целом, и Дзогчен в частности, при передачи Учения обычно присутствует три типа людей, которые уподобляются сосудам - треснутый сосуд, сосуд полный нечистот и пустой сосуд, готовый для получения нектара Дхармы. Те, кто приходит с открытым сердцем и чистым намерением относятся к последнему типу. [/B]


А к какому типу отнести человека, который пришел с намерением победить в споре, а смог получить передачу так, что тут осознал ригпа и понял Учение?

----------


## sergey

Тут тред про дзогчен, но мне кажется, что затрагиваются вопросы и общебуддийские. Хочу написать о намерении или мотивации.
Встреча с достойным учителем, хотя, наверное, в любом случае приносит благо, но результаты бывают разные. Великое множество людей, например, вероятно встречались с буддийскими учителями в прошлых жизнях. Но почему-то только (за последние тысячелетия) Шакьямуни стал Буддой Татхагатой. (безусловно пробуждения достигали многие буддисты, но я сейчас говорю о тех редких существах, которые запускают в движение колесо Дхармы на благо многочисленных живых существ).
Что отличало его от других? То, что он встречался в прошлом с учителями? Да нет, не это, его отличала бодхичитта. Другой пример: и Махакашьяпа, и Девадатта встретились с Буддой. Только один из них стал одним из самых выдающихся учеников Будды, а другой - провалился в бездну ада. Что их отличало, встреча с учителем? Да нет, они отличались в своих взглядах, намерениях и т.д. И в конечном счете их собственные деяния определили то, то они получили впоследствии, как и говорил Будда не один раз, что собственные деяния возносят людей и низвергают их.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> [i]
> Дзогчен не относится к учениям Ваджраяны или Бона. Он вне сект, школ и течений. Иногда делается попытка объяснить Дзогчен языком Ваджраяны, что совсем не одно и то же. А объяснения про разные виды сосудов - это объяснение Тантр. В Дзогчене Гараб Дордже никогда не говорил про намерение или сосуды. Он говорил про прямое ввдение, распознавание состояния ригпа, пребывание в этом состоянии. [/B]


Приветствую!

Бхусуку, ну сколько можно играть эту заезженную пластинку. То, что дзогчен никак не относится к Ваджраяне - это всего лишь одна точка зрения, не более того. Существуют и другие точки зрения. 
Что касается Гараба Дордже, то как известно, все учения дзогчена он получил в своем прошлом рождении, будучи богом с небес Траястринша по имени Адхичитта. Учения дзогчена ему передал никто иной, как Саттваваджра - бодхисаттва Ваджрапани, а сам Адхичитта был наделен особой благой кармой и удачей, т.е. соответствующим "багажом" двух накоплений.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Только один из них стал одним из самых выдающихся учеников Будды, а другой - провалился в бездну ада.


С точки зрения Дзогчен эти "достижения" абсолютно одинаковы. Неправильно понятая нирвана и есть сансара.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Существуют и другие точки зрения.


Какие? Ограниченные школой или сектой? Если "да", то это не Дзогчен, что бы там проповедники оного не утверждали.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> С точки зрения Дзогчен эти "достижения" абсолютно одинаковы. Неправильно понятая нирвана и есть сансара.*


 Я прошу прощения за непонимание, но, однако, откуда в Дзогчен по версии ... появилась "точка зрения"?
С другой стороны, если есть "точка зрения", то существуют и люди, стоящие на этой точке зрения. Что, вроде бы, уже не дзогчен или же "дзогчен по версии Некоторых Людей".

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Откуда такая категоричность? Возьмем, к примеру, многочисленные глоссарии книг "Rangjung Yeshe", составленные на основе учений Тулку Ургена Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче и других замечательных учителей. Там говорится следующее:

ВЕЛИКОЕ СОВЕРШЕНСТВО (rdzogs pa chen po; санскр. махасандхи). Третья из внутренних тантр школы нингма. Великое Совершенство — наивысший из всех 84.000 глубоких и обширных разделов Дхармы, свершение Будды Самантабхадры в точности, как оно есть. См. также АТИ-ЙОГА; ДЗОГЧЕН.

Понятно изложено? Или вы, Бхусуку, полагаете, что это объяснение дзогчена от неких "проповедников", а уж сами вы постигли его во всей первозданной чистоте?
Ежели кому-то так нравится талдычить, как заклинание, что дзогчен-де ни чем не ограничен, пожалуйста, усердствуйте где-нибудь на междусобойчиках, а не выдавайте это как за некую аксиому.

----------


## рабдан

По моему, и не только по моему, различие всё таки очевидно...
Ну не занимается дзогчен преображением нечистого видения в чистое, не предполагает превращения в божество..
Что ж с этим поделать?


Ну не тантра это.. Хотя и любые методы можно применять в рамках этой школы.
Конечно наверное большинство учитилей дзогчена относились к нингма . 
Это прекрасно, но никак не означает единства применяемых методов..

----------


## рабдан

> Что касается Гараба Дордже, то как известно, все учения дзогчена он получил в своем прошлом рождении, будучи богом с небес Траястринша по имени Адхичитта. Учения дзогчена ему передал никто иной, как Саттваваджра - бодхисаттва Ваджрапани, а сам Адхичитта был наделен особой благой кармой и удачей, т.е. соответствующим "багажом" двух накоплений.


Кстати посмотрите очень интересный намтар Гараба Дорже...
http://www.dzogchen.ru/teach/great-t...eSkazaine.html

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Я не пытаюсь никого уверить, что тантра = дзогчен. Я говорю о том, что выдергивать дзогчен из буддийского, нингмапинского, тибетского контекста - просто нелепо. Что кто-то из нас получал передачу дзогчена от индейцев в Мексике?
Более того, можно ли следовать дзогчену, не обладая буддийским воззрением о пустоте и взаимозависимом возникновении? Можно ли притязать на практику дзогчена, не имея ни малейшего представления о стадиях зарождения и завершения? 
Кроме того, всем надлежит относиться с уважением и почтением к великим учителям дзогчена, которые учили дзогчену в контексте определенной школы, например, нингма. Кто-то может привести цитату из Дучжома Ринпоче или Дилго Кенце Ринпоче, где они говорят, что дзогчен ни чем не ограничен и что он - вне какого-либо контекста. 
Если на то пошло, то разделение на сутру, тантру и дзогчен больше характерно для бона, нежели для буддизма. В нингма говорят о хетуяне и пхалаяне - колесницах причины и плода, или о трех внутренних тантрах - тантре, агаме и упадеше, представляющих соответственно маха, ану и ати-йогу.  
Представьте себе, например, тибетского йогина, который сидя в ритоде, думает примерно так: "Вот сейчас я делаю садхану Килаи - это тантра, а вот сейчас я делаю намка артэ - это дзогчен". Это же нонсенс, он получил учения и претворяет их в практику, не разделяя, а объединяя и выходя за пределы умопостроений.
"В высшем великом видении изначальной чистоты все бесчисленные колесницы неразличимы..."

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *
>  Можно ли притязать на практику дзогчена, не имея ни малейшего представления о стадиях зарождения и завершения? 
> *


 Конечно можно! 

"Все второстепенные методы достижения просветления,
Связанные созерцанием различных качеств божеств, 
подобны отражению луны в воде.
Но, даже если обрести состояние непривязанности,
свободное от омрачений,
Такое созерцание - всё равно, что дела обычных людей".

Дордже Семпа Намка Че.

В идеале, если у человека есть определённые способности ему достаточно учения Дзогчен.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Конечно можно! 
> 
> "Все второстепенные методы достижения просветления,
> Связанные созерцанием различных качеств божеств, 
> подобны отражению луны в воде.
> Но, даже если обрести состояние непривязанности,
> свободное от омрачений,
> Такое созерцание - всё равно, что дела обычных людей".
> 
> ...


Ключевыми будут Три Завета Ганраба Дордже... Особливо первый. А без актуального ознакомления с изначальным состоянием ума все является относительными, постепенными методами накопления заслуг и мудрости... 

Или же Вы абсолютно в курсе и не имеете сомнений, а также можете продолжать в этом (то есть тренируете способность естественно и без усилий пребывать)?

P.S. То, что "Дзогчен не ограничен ничем" является утверждением, ограниченным двойственностью понятийного аппарата. Дзогчен вне ограниченности и безграничности; присутствия в... и существования вне... И несуществования тоже... Но есть относительное проявление, как попытка осмыслить недоступное умом, обусловленным двойственностью (абсолютное не может быть объектом относительного)...

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Бхусуку, запомните, о важности сотрудничества с учителем ННР говорит каждый раз перед передачей. То же самое говорит и Игорь Берхин, общаясь с новичками. И это не потому, что дзогчен чем-то ограничен, а потому, что ограничены наши с вами умишки, которые так или иначе приходится приводить в нужное состояние, чтобы всё таки что-то понять. 




> Дзогчен не относится к учениям Ваджраяны или Бона. Он вне сект, школ и течений. Иногда делается попытка объяснить Дзогчен языком Ваджраяны, что совсем не одно и то же. А объяснения про разные виды сосудов - это объяснение Тантр.


Запомните, никто не делает "попыток" объяснить дзогчен языком ваджраяны. Просто существует передача дзогчен, идущая от Гуру Падмасамбхавы и сохранившаяся в традиции Ньингма как высшая девятая колесница, в которой состояния дзогчен достигают с помощью методов тантры. Так что всё вполне аутентично и без проповедников.  :Smilie: 

Тот же Дзогчен, который передавал Гараб Дордже, действительно не относился ни к одной из школ, потому что он относился исключительно к Манджушримитре, которому передавался. Поэтому то, что говорил Гараб Дордже, или не говорил, предназначалось именно ему, и можно было узнать исключительно у него, или же из его трактата, который он написал по просьбе Гараба Дордже, где кстати и произошло разделение на Семде, Лонгде и Меннагде. Но дзогчен за пределами трактатов, за пределами тройственного деления, ведь так? Зачем же тогда всё это было написано и разделено, как вы думаете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Еще скажу пару слов братьям Рабдан, Бхусуку и Кирава. Тут вот приводится цитата из 31-й главы Сарвадхармакулаяраджа-тантры, цитата безусловно грамотная, только вот с реальным положением дел она несколько расходится. Предлагаю подумать, почему ННР передает такое великое множество различных методов Ану-йоги (за что ему бесконечное спасибо). Тут вам и Мандарава, и Калачакра, и Ваджрапани, и даже Тара с Авалокитешварой -- ну просто несметное число методов тантры. И коллективные практики в ДЗОГЧЕН-общинах, всё всё всё это тантрические методы Ану-йоги. То есть практически получается классический Ньингмапинский подход. Зачем тогда ННР всё это передает? Подумайте. (вон, Пэма уже знает..  :Smilie: )

----------


## sergey

> С точки зрения Дзогчен эти "достижения" абсолютно одинаковы. Неправильно понятая нирвана и есть сансара.


Не очень понял, что вы хотели этим сказать каждым из этих двух предложений.
Про первое из них:
Если вы хотели сказать, что то, что Махакашьяпа, став архатом, обрел какой-то недостойный плод, то это - ошибочное утверждение. Если вы познакомитесь с  сутрами Тхеравады, например, не по книгам о Дзогчен, а по самими сутрам, то сможете убедиться, что самоосвобождение (в сутрах говорят об освобождении через непривязанность), о котором говорится в Дзогчен - это то самое, чему учил Будда с самого начала.
Если же вы имели в виду, что то, что в Дзогчен называют изначальным состоянием, необусловлено ничем, ни адом, ни раем, то есть, если вы хотели сказать что между реализовашимся и не реализовавшимся нет никакой разницы, ну например, нет никакой разницы между Гарабом Дорже и вами, то это тоже ошибочное утверждение. Как пишет ННР в "Кристалле и пути света"
"Ведь даже если учитель передал прямое введение в изначальное состояние и дал устные наставления касательно самого состояния и как оно проявляется, - трудность заключается в том, что сами мы остаемся запертыми в клетке своей ограниченности. Нам нужен ключ, способ открыть клетку, метод действий, позволяющий осуществить то, что мы до сих пор понимали только умом. Этот ключ есть путь или по тибетски "лам"..."

Но речь шла о важности намерений. Мне даже странно дискутировать на эту тему, приведу только слова Джигмеда Лингпа, которые приводит ННР в "Кристалле":
"Если намерение благое,
Путь и Плод будут благими.
Если намерение неблагое,
Путь и Плод будут неблагими."

----------


## Бхусуку

> Предлагаю подумать, почему ННР передает такое великое множество различных методов Ану-йоги (за что ему бесконечное спасибо). Тут вам и Мандарава, и Калачакра, и Ваджрапани, и даже Тара с Авалокитешварой -- ну просто несметное число методов тантры. И коллективные практики в ДЗОГЧЕН-общинах, всё всё всё это тантрические методы Ану-йоги. То есть практически получается классический Ньингмапинский подход.


Не получается классического ньингмапинского подхода. Почему? Потому что в последнее время (лет 5-6), Ринпоче подчёркивает вторичность вышеуказанных практик, если они делаются в тантрическом стиле, не понимая или не пребывая в изначальном присутствии. Ринпоче делает упор на распознавании ригпа, призывая делать соотвествующие практики. А прибегать к тантрическим в случае решения частных проблем, например, для накопления необходимой ясности и мудрости.

----------


## Бхусуку

> если вы хотели сказать что между реализовашимся и не реализовавшимся нет никакой разницы, ну например, нет никакой разницы между Гарабом Дорже и вами, то это тоже ошибочное утверждение.


Именно это я и хотел сказать! :Smilie:  ... но очень стеснялся! :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Еще скажу пару слов братьям Рабдан, Бхусуку и Кирава. Тут вот приводится цитата из 31-й главы Сарвадхармакулаяраджа-тантры, цитата безусловно грамотная, только вот с реальным положением дел она несколько расходится.


Не расходится. Тантра Кунджед Гьялпо, безусловно, не расходится со смыслом, об этом признают и Ньингма тоже, включив её в свой канон. 
Есть непонимание смысла этой тантры. Что, не является "расхождением с реальным положением дел".

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> * Ринпоче делает упор на распознавании ригпа, призывая делать соотвествующие практики. А прибегать к тантрическим в случае решения частных проблем, например, для накопления необходимой ясности и мудрости.*


 Т.е. нахождение в состоянии присутствия само по себе не способствует накоплению ясности и мудрости? (По некоторым дзогчен-постингам такой вывод так и напрашивается)  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergey

> Именно это я и хотел сказать!  ... но очень стеснялся!


 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Бхусуку...
А вы актуально знаете, что есть присутствие? 



> Все говорят, что мы вместе...
> Все говорят, но не знают в каком...
> ---
> А из нашей трубы идет необычный дым...
> Stop!
> Опасная зона!
> Работа мозга...

----------


## Бхусуку

> Т.е. нахождение в состоянии присутствия само по себе не способствует накоплению ясности и мудрости? (По некоторым дзогчен-постингам такой вывод так и напрашивается)


В присутствии - нет, в мгновенном присутствии - да.  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Бхусуку...
> А вы актуально знаете, что есть присутствие?


Этот вопрос не имеет никокого значения для Вашей собственной реализации. Будда называл такие вопросы "пустословием" и включил их в 10 неблагих поступков.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В присутствии - нет, в мгновенном присутствии - да.


а в ежемгновенном?

----------


## рабдан

Намкай Норбу передаёт тантрические практики, потому что они совершенны и могут быть полезны во всех самых разных смыслах. Тем более у кого то может быть особая связь с тем или иным божеством.
Он всегда говорит, что можно любые методы использовать.. Нужно дать обет пожалуйста.. Например многие в нашей общине именно таким образом избавлялись от курения..
Но он никогда не говорит, что это практики дзогченовские..
А всякие стадии знать наверное нужно и можно, но это не имеет прямого отношения к дзогчену. 
Стадия порождения например существует для создания чистого видения, построения некой "альтернативной" реальности. 
Зачем это в дзогчене?
Когда всё видимое, слышимое и чувствуемое уже рассматривается как полное совершенство, пусть вначале часто только на уровне интелектуальном..

----------


## Бхусуку

> а в ежемгновенном?


понятия не имею! :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Этот вопрос не имеет никокого значения для Вашей собственной реализации. Будда называл такие вопросы "пустословием" и включил их в 10 неблагих поступков.


Есть еще пункт десятый неблагих деяний, однако - извращенные представления... И это далеко не только о тиртхиках....

----------


## Бхусуку

> Есть еще пункт десятый неблагих деяний, однако - извращенные представления... И это далеко не только о тиртхиках....


Совершенно верно! :Smilie:

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич_ 
> *Бхусуку, запомните, о важности сотрудничества...*





> *Запомните...*


Какая-то странная у Вас, Максим Андреевич, манера общения с братьями.  :Smilie:  Вы, видимо, старший?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Дорогие знатоки дзогчена и не-дзогчена!

Вы следуете своему учителю дзогчена - и прекрасно.
Я следую своим учителям дзогчена - что тоже хорошо.
Прошу Вас об одном, не утверждайте априори далеко не однозначные вещи.
Вот пара вопросов, заданных моим учителям дзогчена - Палдэн Шерабу Ринпоче и Цеванг Донгялу Ринпоче:

В. Считаете ли вы необходимым практиковать и стадию зарождения, и стадию завершения или достаточно пребывать в состоянии присутствия, выполняя медитацию дзогчен?
О. Дзогчен — это и стадия зарождения, и стадия завершения вместе. Без единства этих двух стадий нет дзогчена.

В: Вы отмечали, что есть два подхода к просветлению, цитируя Гараба Дордже, как пример первого типа, в то время как Гуру Падмасамбхава и Шри Сингха представляют второй. Какие различия между этими двумя типами?
О: Гараб Дордже пример того, что можно достичь просветления мгновенно. Гуру Падмасамбхава представляет путь, на котором он получал учения, а потом достиг просветления. Гараб Дордже постиг все немедленно, в то время как у Гуру Падмасамбхавы и Вималамитры прошло некоторое время, прежде чем они достигли совершенного понимания. Поэтому мы обучаемся согласно учению Гуру Падмасамбхавы, так как в нашем случае проходит время между получением учений и постижением.

----------


## рабдан

Великие Учителя Палдэн Шераб Ринпоче и Цеванг Донгял Ринпоче, естественно совершенно правы....
Но стольже очевидно что воззрение, медитация и поведение отличаются от тантрических.. Даже в тантре сколь они могут быть отличны..



> Дзогчен — это и стадия зарождения, и стадия завершения вместе.


Разве даже в этом не видно отличие Дзогчена от традиционной тантры?

----------


## Бхусуку

> О. Дзогчен — это и стадия зарождения, и стадия завершения вместе. Без единства этих двух стадий нет дзогчена.


Я тут не вижу противоречий. Вопрошающий делил что-то известное ему на какие-то стадии. Учителя, не обижая его, дали ответ, который и его удовлетворил и передал истинный смысл дзогчена.



> Гараб Дордже пример того, что можно достичь просветления мгновенно. Гуру Падмасамбхава представляет путь, на котором он получал учения, а потом достиг просветления. Гараб Дордже постиг все немедленно, в то время как у Гуру Падмасамбхавы и Вималамитры прошло некоторое время, прежде чем они достигли совершенного понимания. Поэтому мы обучаемся согласно учению Гуру Падмасамбхавы, так как в нашем случае проходит время между получением учений и постижением.


И тут нет никакого противоречия. В тантрах Дзогчена упоминается 9 типов способностей. Пример Гараба Дордже - пример наивысшей из высших способностей.

 Я не понял, что вы имелли ввиду этим сказать?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Вы следуете своему учителю дзогчена - и прекрасно.
> Я следую своим учителям дзогчена - что тоже хорошо.


Учителя Палден Шераб Ринпоче и Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче и мои учителя тоже.  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Прошу Вас об одном, не утверждайте априори далеко не однозначные вещи.


Какие, например?  :Smilie: 
Или вы и вправду считаете, что ньингмапе принадлежат эксклюзивные права на дзогчен? А бонский дзогчен хуже или какой-то неполноценный, что ли? Так?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от рабдан_ 
> *Великие Учителя Палдэн Шераб Ринпоче и Цеванг Донгял Ринпоче, естественно совершенно правы....
> Но стольже очевидно что воззрение, медитация и поведение отличаются от тантрических.. Даже в тантре сколь они могут быть отличны..
> 
> 
> Разве даже в этом не видно отличие Дзогчена от традиционной тантры?*


Вовсе нет. Возьмем, например, садхану "Тинле Нингпо", которую относят к маха-йоге, там написано "практикуй в единстве стадий зарождения и завершения". Более того, во внутренних тантрах нингма всегда практикуют единство керима и дзогрима. Что из этого следует...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> Какие, например? 
> Или вы и вправду считаете, что ньингмапе принадлежат эксклюзивные права на дзогчен? А бонский дзогчен хуже или какой-то неполноценный, что ли? Так?*


Бхусуку, я рад, что у нас одни учителя.
Насчет бонского дзогчена - я не в курсе, от своих учителей я про него ничего не слышал.
Примеры неодназначных вещей (Ежели ваш учитель Палдэн Шераб Ринпоче, приведите подобную цитату из него, pls):

"Дзогчен не относится к учениям Ваджраяны или Бона. Он вне сект, школ и течений. Иногда делается попытка объяснить Дзогчен языком Ваджраяны, что совсем не одно и то же. А объяснения про разные виды сосудов - это объяснение Тантр. В Дзогчене Гараб Дордже никогда не говорил про намерение или сосуды. Он говорил про прямое ввдение, распознавание состояния ригпа, пребывание в этом состоянии".

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Продолжу цитировать Кенпо Ринпоче (из книги "Львиный взор"):

...Чтобы получить хороший урожай, нужны хорошее зерно, хорошая почва, достаточное количество воды и благоприятные условия для роста. В противном случае даже доброе семя не даст хороших плодов. В другом примере говорится о молоке снежного льва. Для такого молока необходим золотой горшок, и не просто золотой, а еще и тщательно вымытый, очень чистый. Учение дзогчен похоже на молоко снежного льва. Чтобы получить это молоко, нужно хорошо вычистить золотой горшок...

...Практика в относительной реальности — как истина сострадания — осуществляется благодаря добродетелям: щедрости, нравственности, терпению и терпимости, воодушевленному усердию, сосредоточению и мудрости. Это шесть парамит, или совершенств. Считается, что это единственный метод, позволяющий обрести плод дзогчена. Всякий иной путь — пустая трата времени... 

...Возможно, вы слышали, что в дзогчене нет ни медитации, ни визуализации и вам остается только есть и пить. Запомните, пожалуйста, что абсолютное воззрение — это только одна сторона золотой монеты дзогчена. Абсолютное изначально чисто, и, с точки зрения этого чистого аспекта, материальное не существует. Это утверждается не только в дзогчене. В «Сердечной сутре», принадлежащей к махаяне, тоже говорится: «нет формы, нет глаза, нет уха…».

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Эх, есть мне где покопаться в компьютере. Пару слов по поводу того самого "прямого введения", которому и ни чему больше учил Гараб Дордже. Цитирую Гуру Ринпоче из книги "Естественное освобождение"...

"Пока в потоке ума не возникнет истинный покой, даже если тебе укажут природу ума, она станет не более чем объектом рассудочного понимания: ты просто произносишь пустые слова о воззрении, и возникает опасность впасть в догматизм. Таким образом, источник всех медитативных состояний — покой ума. Поэтому не нужно получать введение в природу ума преждевременно — практикуй, пока не появится совершенное переживание устойчивости.

Таким образом, пока состояние истинного покоя не возникнет в потоке твоего ума, используй разнообразные методы, чтобы успокоить ум в его естественном состоянии. К примеру, ты не увидишь в пруду отражений планет и звезд, если на поверхности воды будут волны и рябь, но ясно увидишь их, если вода в пруду прозрачная и неподвижная. Точно так же, если ум носится на ветрах объектов, как всадник на необъезженном жеребце, то, даже если тебе укажут ригпа, ты его не узнаешь: ведь если ум — беспомощная игрушка навязчивых представлений, он не видит собственной природы.
По обычаю некоторых традиций, тебя сначала знакомят с воззрением, и на этой основе ты ищешь медитативное состояние. Но так узнать природу ума трудно. В традиции, которая излагается здесь, ты сначала входишь в медитативное состояние, а потом на этой основе тебя знакомят с воззрением. Благодаря такому глубокому подходу ты не можешь не узнать природу ума. Поэтому сначала успокой ум в его естественном состоянии, затем зароди в потоке ума истинный покой и обнаружь природу ума."

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Пока в потоке ума не возникнет истинный покой, даже если тебе укажут природу ума, она станет не более чем объектом рассудочного понимания: ты просто произносишь пустые слова о воззрении, и возникает опасность впасть в догматизм. Таким образом, источник всех медитативных состояний — покой ума. Поэтому не нужно получать введение в природу ума преждевременно — практикуй, пока не появится совершенное переживание устойчивости.


A La LA!!!!

----------


## Бхусуку

> Насчет бонского дзогчена - я не в курсе, от своих учителей я про него ничего не слышал.


Ну раз не слышали, то и говорить не о чем. Нет предмета разговора - нет и самого разговора.  :Smilie: 
Пэма Бэнза, я с уважением отношусь к Гуру Ринпоче и у меня есть книги, которые Вы цитируете. С тем, что там написано - никто и не спорит. И вышеприведённые цитаты никак не противоречат тому, что тут писалось про Дзогчен. Дзогчен не обременяет себя одними методами, отказываясь от других,  например, считая Тринлей Ньингпо круче Шанг Шунг ньенгьюд. И не утверждает, что слова Гуру Ринпоче круче слов Гараба Дордже или Шенраба Мивоче. Однако, как я понял, Вы пытаетесь мне это навязать? Зачем?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> [B]"Пока в потоке ума не возникнет истинный покой, даже если тебе укажут природу ума, она станет не более чем объектом рассудочного понимания..


Это совершенно верно между прочим.
Но я хотел бы заметить, что помимо пути мудрости, пути классического обучения, о котором говорится в цитате и обычно, есть путь преданности (гуру). Если у ученика в сердце возникла великая преданность к гуру, к учению об освобождении и отвращение к самсаре, то, возможно, мудрость гуру проникнет в его сердце, даже если ум не был спокоен. Успокоется стало быть. Думаю как раз к таким случаям относятся эти самые "неправильные" передачи Гараба Дордже, Еше Цогьял, Тапихрицы в бонской традиции дзогчена и т.п. И Игорь Берхин наверное где то об этом говорил. Что беспокойный ум? Ну конечно он к нам ближе всего, но кроме него много чего бывает беспокойного и ничего, казалось бы, обнаруживается самосовершенным и чистым от самсары. Чем он хуже?

Я думаю самое главное хорошо понимать все возможности и поменьше создавать беспокойства дополнительного в уме по поводу разных этих условий и правил.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

На самом деле природу ума можно обнаружить в самых разных состояниях, а не только в покое. На эту тему у Лонгченпы есть целый цикл соответствующих объяснений. Более того, наличие большого количества мыслей может даже помочь в таком распознавании  :Smilie:  Просто нужно хорошо понимать, и об этом говорилось уже 1000 раз, что все учения даются в соответствии с разными традициями (структурными ограничениями), а традиции налагают свои особенности. И бессмысленно бомбардировать друг друга разными цитатами, лучше разобраться в самом принципе и расслабиться, научившись работать с собственным умом, а не с чужими цитатами  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Максим Андреевич:
> То, насколько у человека сильна связь с учением сейчас, непосредственно
> зависило от чистоты его намерений во время получения этого учения в
> прошлом.


В коренных текстах дзогчен о тех, кто получает это учение
говорится как о "skal pa bzang po" или "skal ldan", что означает "тот, кому
повезло". Те, кто получает это учение сейчас совсем необязательно получали
его раньше, их связь с учением и учителем может иметь совершенно другой
характер.




> Ведь связь, которую создает насильник, и связь, которую создает
> человек делающий подношение совершенно различны.


У комара, сосущего
кровь йогина, пребывающего в созерцании дзогчен, или у свиньи, съеденной
йогином на ганапудже, шансов постичь дзогчен может оказаться больше, чем у
монаха, всю жизнь делавшего подношения Будде. Дэвадатта, пытавшийся убить
Будду, получил вьякарану - предсказание об обретении
ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи. Духи, разрушавшие монастыри в Тибете, стали
охранителями Дхармы, в т.ч. дзогчен-атийоги. "Сильная связь" не имеет
отношения к обычным двойственным представлениям о благом и неблагом.




> Если человек идёт к учителю поспорить или опровергнуть "ложные
> взгляды" , то для него установить правильные отношения с учителем и связь с
> учением будет намного сложнее, чем у человека идущего с открытым
> сердцем.


Именно спорить и опровергать ложные взгляды Гараба Дордже
собирался Манджушримитра.




> Если человек идёт на передачу "обусловленный гелугпинским
> воспитанием", то есть надежда, что и знание будет получено в общемахаянском
> ключе


Обусловленность махаянскими взглядами для понимания дзогчен
ничем не лучше обусловленности вином, женщинами и картами. Золотая клетка -
тоже клетка.

Тем не менее, если речь идет о даровании сущности той или иной тантры,
требования могут предъявляться:
*Это учение, которое прямо раскрывает знание самого сердца просветления,
не имеющего ни опоры, ни корня, должно даваться тем, кто имеет веру,
соблюдает свои обеты и усерден; тем, кто сострадателен, терпелив, опечален
[сансарой] и не колеблется; а также тем, кто способен пожертвовать без
привязанности, но с верой и радостью собственными телом, детьми, супругами,
слугами и имуществом. Поскольку всё это - знак веры и обета, раз они
понимают глубинный смысл, [такие ученики] достойны получить [это учение].

Глубинный смысл и учение нерождённого следует передавать всем тем, кто
выказал признаки отречения от славы и свободы от гордыни, жертвования тела и
жизни ради постижения глубинного смысла и ненарушения заповедей.*(Царь
Всетворящий, Кунджед Гьялпо)

*Пребывающим в меньших колесницах, слабоумным, малознающим и подобным
закрытому коробу, смущенным лживыми словами, малохрабрым и маловерным,
заносчивым, имеющим дурной нрав или сектантам, обуянным жадностью: всем им
не объясняется смысл Чудесного.*(Чудесное, Мэджунг)

Так что все зависит от конкретных обстоятельств.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Да, "закрытый короб" плох тем, что в нем *присутствует* лишь его содержимое  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> [i]Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич 
> 
> Запомните, никто не делает "попыток" объяснить дзогчен языком ваджраяны. Просто существует передача дзогчен, идущая от Гуру Падмасамбхавы и сохранившаяся в традиции Ньингма как высшая девятая колесница, в которой состояния дзогчен достигают с помощью методов тантры. Так что всё вполне аутентично и без проповедников. 
> 
> Тот же Дзогчен, который передавал Гараб Дордже, действительно не относился ни к одной из школ, потому что он относился исключительно к Манджушримитре, которому передавался. Поэтому то, что говорил Гараб Дордже, или не говорил, предназначалось именно ему, и можно было узнать исключительно у него, или же из его трактата, который он написал по просьбе Гараба Дордже, где кстати и произошло разделение на Семде, Лонгде и Меннагде. Но дзогчен за пределами трактатов, за пределами тройственного деления, ведь так? Зачем же тогда всё это было написано и разделено, как вы думаете?  [/B]


Что-то либо я подзапуталась, либо Гуру Ринпоче получил передачу дзогчен от Гараба Дордже.
После чего стал передавать дзогчен в виде раздела менангде.

Об этом методе практики написана вроде как книга "Драгоценная сокровищница Дхармадхату" Лонгченпы.
Я может плохо читала, но я не нашла там практики тантры.

----------


## ullu

> Зачем тогда ННР всё это передает?


Ничего не поделаешь, раз ученики считают Гуру-йогу несовершенным и недостаточным методом, приходится давать им Ану-йогу.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Ничего не поделаешь, раз ученики считают Гуру-йогу несовершенным и недостаточным методом, приходится давать им Ану-йогу.


Ринпоче сказал?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> Ну раз не слышали, то и говорить не о чем. Нет предмета разговора - нет и самого разговора. 
> Пэма Бэнза, я с уважением отношусь к Гуру Ринпоче и у меня есть книги, которые Вы цитируете. С тем, что там написано - никто и не спорит. И вышеприведённые цитаты никак не противоречат тому, что тут писалось про Дзогчен. Дзогчен не обременяет себя одними методами, отказываясь от других,  например, считая Тринлей Ньингпо круче Шанг Шунг ньенгьюд. И не утверждает, что слова Гуру Ринпоче круче слов Гараба Дордже или Шенраба Мивоче. Однако, как я понял, Вы пытаетесь мне это навязать? Зачем?*


Бхусуку, я никому ничего не навязываю. Давайте посмотрим, как было дело. Вы, начитавшись одних книжек, утверждаете: "дзогчен - вне сект, школ и течений". Я, начитавшись других книг, утверждаю: "дзогчен - третья из трех внутренних тантр школы нингма". Очевидно, что эти утверждения не тождественны. Поэтому я и написал, давайте не будем ничего утверждать априори, а продолжим следовать нашим учителям и развивать нашу практику, чтобы у нас возникло истинное понимание дзогчена.

----------


## sergey

> Дэвадатта, пытавшийся убить Будду, получил вьякарану - предсказание об обретении ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи.


Мне не очень удобно помещать этот постинг в тред, где говорится о Дзогчен, но я только добавлю по поводу слов Игоря Берхина, потому что про Девадатту написал я.
Есть разные предсказания о его судьбе после смерти.
В "Вопросах Милинды" почтенный Нагасена говорит, что Девадатта до конца кальпы будет пребывать в аду, а потом станет пратьекабуддой по имени Аттхиссара.
В "Сутре Лотоса" говорится иначе:
http://www.sgi-usa.org/buddhism/libr...ext/Chap12.htm
Но во всех источниках, насколько я знаю, говорится, что сначала он попал в ад на кальпу или сотни кальп.

Здесь можно вспомнить, что последнее, что Девадатта сделал перед смертью - это направился к Будде, чтобы увидеть его. Хотя это ему не удалось, согласно некоторым текстам, последние его слова в миг перед смертью были о том, что нет иного убежища, кроме Будды.

А в Лотосовой сутре Будда говорит, например о том, что он сам смог достичь пробуждения благодаря помощи Девадатты, как хорошего лруга, в прошлом.

ps. Это я к тому, что этот пример не подходит в качестве доказательства того, что плохие намерения порождают хорошие результаты.
Но я согласен с тем, что даже если кто-то направляется к пробужденному с первоначально дурными намерениями, в результате  он может обрести благо. И здесь приводились примеры и много других, например, когда человек сначала пытался переспорить Будду или относился к нему враждебно, а после встречи становился его последователем.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> Ничего не поделаешь, раз ученики считают Гуру-йогу несовершенным и недостаточным методом, приходится давать им Ану-йогу.*


Вот поэтому и нужно изучать СМС, чтобы не приходить к таким выводам.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Что касается везения [skal pa bzang po], то мне кажется, что в самом факте получения того или иного учения, включая Дзогчен, нет никакого везения. Можно хлопать ушами на любом учении и лишь бегать: от школы к школе, от одной традиции к другой традиции... Подлинное "везение" - это узнавание истинной природы ума, а "промежуточное везение" - это понимание своей кармической задачи в данном текущем воплощении. В первом случае мы испытываем счастье от проблеска той цели, к которой стремимся, а во втором случае - не совершаем массу ненужных дел и усилий, которые лишь отклоняют от духовного пути. И при этом также испытываем счастье, т.к. видим, что не мечемся, а идем в правильном направлении. Все остальное действительно напоминает "золотые клетки", "философские клетки", "тантрические клетки" и т.п. Причем мы ловим и сажаем туда сами себя  :Smilie:  И напоследок для разнообразия дхармообразия небольшая цитата Шри Рамана Махариши: "Я действительно счастлив тем, что никогда не увлекался философией. Если бы это случилось, то, вероятно, я бы не пришел ни к чему. Но моя внутренняя направленность привела меня непосредственно к вопросу "Кто я?". Какое счастье!"

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Pema Wangmo_ 
> *
> 
> Ринпоче сказал?*


Ринпоче сказал, что Гуру-йога это все что нужно.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> 
> Вот поэтому и нужно изучать СМС, чтобы не приходить к таким выводам.*


А можно ещё , даже не изучая  СМС , послушать внимательно чего Учитель говорит. Да?

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Спасибо, Игорь, что привел цитату из 83-й главы, я сам её хотел привести. Но относится она непосредственно к передачи учения Дзогчен, и всем тем, кому его предполагается передавать. И не имеет значения передается оно в виде тантры или еще как.

Конечно, возможно достичь просветления без учителя, конечно же,  можно войти в самадхи и встретиться непосредственно с Гарабом Дордже, в принципе можно и получить введение, прийдя на передачу пьяным в доску с беломором в зубах, но вероятность такого события примерно такая же, как возможность не упасть слону висящему на краю обрыва держась хоботом за фиалку  :Smilie:  Говоря же о связи, очевидно, что чистое намерение и правильное отношение к учителю определенно её укрепляет, или нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Чораб

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *Ринпоче сказал, что Гуру-йога это все что нужно.*


 А он не сказал, насколько это нужно? :Wink:

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> Что-то либо я подзапуталась, либо Гуру Ринпоче получил передачу дзогчен от Гараба Дордже.
> После чего стал передавать дзогчен в виде раздела менангде.
> *


Тань, ты действительно тут немного напутала. Гуру Падмасамбхава получал учение дзогчен в форме устных наставлений (упадеша) непосредственно от Шрисингхи, который как известно был учеником Манджушримитры. Но также будучи реализовавшим методы тантры, Падмасамбхава передавал и тантрические методы обретения изначального знания, которые и сохранились в Ньингма.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пема Чораб_ 
> * А он не сказал, насколько это нужно?*


Я не слышала, что бы он сказал насколько это нужно.
но могу предположить, что нужно очень :Smilie: 
Потому что в конечном итоге освобождение это всего-лишь пребывание в состоянии учителя.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> А можно ещё , даже не изучая  СМС , послушать внимательно чего Учитель говорит. Да?*


  Так СМС и есть то, что говорит учитель. Как говорит ННР, даже практика в стиле ану-йоги - это гуру-йога. СМС изучают чтобы не быть ограниченным ни сутрой, ни тантрой, ни нашими представлениями о гуру-йоге, чтобы не получалось таких выводов "Ану-йога - это для тех, кто не может делать гуру-йогу"
  Тем более ННР настаивает на том, чтобы в течение жизни мы делали садхану того или иного йидама, и он сам делал ретриты по разным практикам тантры. Если уж Ринпоче это практикует, то и нам это необходимо.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич_ 
> *
> Тань, ты действительно тут немного напутала. Гуру Падмасамбхава получал учение дзогчен в форме устных наставлений (упадеша) непосредственно от Шрисингхи, который как известно был учеником Манджушримитры. Но также будучи реализовавшим методы тантры, Падмасамбхава передавал и тантрические методы обретения изначального знания, которые и сохранились в Ньингма. *


Ой  :Smilie:  Ага, спасибо за поправку.

Конечно передавал, с этим я и не спорю. И с тем, что в школе ньингма практикуют дзогчен как стадию завершения Ану-йоги тоже конечно не спорю. И с тем, что состояние, которое достигают в конце практик Ану-йоги это состояние дзогчен тоже не спорю, сама не знаю, но учителя говорят так  :Smilie:  
И с тем что в школе Гелуг практикуют тантру и достигают состояния махамудры и это состояние тоже самое что и состояние дзогчен тоже не спорю ( если здесь я опять чего-то не путаю, конечно). 
И вообще в Драгоценном сосуде прямо на первых страницах написано:
"Согласно старой традиции тибетского буддизма, Ати-йога(gdod ma'i rnal 'byor), или "изначальная йога",- это название девятого и наивысшего пути реализации, который определяют как "учение ума Самантабхадры" и часто называют Дзогчен (rDzogs chen) или Дзогпа Ченпо (rDzogs pa chen po), "Полное Совершенство". Автор объясняет" Ати - слово языка Оддияны, равнозначное тибетскому додма (gdod ma), или "изначальное". 
Оно обозначает изначальное состояние самоосвобождения. Йога означает истинное понимание этого состояния внутри себя. 
Слово Дзогчен означает не только путь самоосвобождения, поскольку оно используется и для обозначения конечной цели или завершения практик Ану-йоги" ( Чогьял Намкай Норбу)"

И для меня лично здесь нет предмета для спора ( уже, но недавно  :Smilie: ).
Есть путь самомосвобождения, и он приводит к состоянию Дзогчен - и это счастье.
Есть путь Ану-йоги и он приводит к состоянию Дзогчен и это тоже счастье.
Эти пути отличаются методами , но приводят к одному и тому же состоянию Дзогчен, которое за пределами страданий и это тоже счастье, было бы несчастьем, если бы был только один путь, тогда бы была проблема , ведь его явно не все смогли бы практиковать.
А раз есть много путей и все они разные, но приводят к одному, то это счастье, значит всякий может найти для себя подходящий.
Но зачем же их пытатся сделать одинаковыми? Зачем из счастья делать проблему?
Да, на пути самоосвобождения первичные практики это созерцание дзогчен, а вторичные все остальные. А на пути Ану-йоги первичные практики это мгновенное преображение, потому что этот путь практикуют те, кто в силу кармы  не может практиковать созерцание дзогчен.
А есть ещё постепенное преображение, для тех, кто не может преображатся мгновенно. А есть ещё призывание божества, для тех , кто вообще никак не может преображатся.
Но откуда здесь может взятся предмет для спора ?
Спорить о том, что на пути самоосвобождения первично преображение это бред, спорить о том, что на пути преображения первично самоосвобождение это тоже бред.
Потому что на пути самоосвобождения преображение это препятствие , а на пути преображения самоосвобождение невозможно в силу недостаточных способностей практикующего. Да, он перейдет к самоосвобождению потом, безусловно, иначе небыло бы смысла в практике вообще, но это не значит что сейчас для него преображение препятствие и вторичный метод.
Однако, понимая все это, мне все равно кажется, что каждому человеку довольно полезно понимать, что по-отношению к безусильному пребыванию в состоянии дзогчен все остальные практики - вторичны. 
Только это понимание относится не к размышлениям о том какая из школ лучше, а к размышлениям о плоде наивысшего освобождения.

И ещё.
Вот есть человек. Вот получил он передачу от Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. И задумался - что же ему делать? Как ему дальше практиковать?
Это же нужно понять что и как дальше делать. 
Этот человек первый раз встретился с учением и учителем. и он ничего не понимает ни в ритуалах, ни в философии буддизма и.т.д.
И вот он услышал то, что ему близко и понятно и кажется очень разумным и необходимым ему самому для его жизни.
и он хочет это привнести в свою жизнь и реализовать.
Но сразу то не разберешься в том что и как. В силу своей кармы этот человек встречается с людьми, практикующими в других традициях. И задает им вопросы - что и как делать, с чего начать? Ведь вы уже практикуете давно, можете подсказать, наверное?
Что они могут ему подсказать? Ничего. Потому что эти люди не знают его состояния, его способностей. А сказано же что давать высшее учение ученику с малыми способностями вредно, но и  давать низшее учение ученику с высшими способностями тоже вредно.
Об этом тоже не надо забывать.

----------


## ullu

В общем вывод :Smilie: : Если уж говорить о воззрении и практике и поведении то нужно точно указывать к какой из школ это воззрение, практика и поведение относятся. 
( Чем-то я себе Бог-а напоминаю, он кажется это уже говорил  :Smilie:  и я кажется с ним об этом уже спорила , я кстати была против  :Smilie: )

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> 
>   Так СМС и есть то, что говорит учитель. Как говорит ННР, даже практика в стиле ану-йоги - это гуру-йога. СМС изучают чтобы не быть ограниченным ни сутрой, ни тантрой, ни нашими представлениями о гуру-йоге, чтобы не получалось таких выводов "Ану-йога - это для тех, кто не может делать гуру-йогу"
>   Тем более ННР настаивает на том, чтобы в течение жизни мы делали садхану того или иного йидама, и он сам делал ретриты по разным практикам тантры. Если уж Ринпоче это практикует, то и нам это необходимо.*


А можно вас попросить написать для каких целей служит практика Ану-йоги, конкретно? Как вы себе это представляете?
И что такое практика Гуру-йоги? В чем она заключается?

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> 
> А можно вас попросить написать для каких целей служит практика Ану-йоги, конкретно? Как вы себе это представляете?
> И что такое практика Гуру-йоги? В чем она заключается?*


Я не инструктор СМС, спросите Игоря или почитайте "Драг. сосуд", послушайте записи ретритов по СМС с Джиммом.

 А говорить "ану-йога для тех кто не понял гуру-йогу" явное ограничение. Зачем тогда нам умываться водой и есть пищу, если гуру-йога - это высшее очищение, а пища самадхи наилучшее из явств?

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *Есть путь самомосвобождения, и он приводит к состоянию Дзогчен - и это счастье. *


С самого начала этот путь уже состояне Дзогчен.




> А на пути Ану-йоги первичные практики это мгновенное преображение, потому что этот путь практикуют те, кто в силу кармы  не может практиковать созерцание дзогчен.


Это не правда. Нам в "Драг. сосуде" маха, ану и ати йога представлены как отдельные друг от друга, но на деле, такие традиции как Дуджом Терсар, к примеру и другие не разделяют сутру,тантру и дзогчен, раздавая одним одно, а другим другое, а передают всё, и ученик уже сам практикует в зависимости от способностей.





> Потому что на пути самоосвобождения преображение это препятствие


 Это не правда. Докажите цитатой авторитетных учителей, что для Дзогчен это препятсвтие. Если было бы так, то ННР бы говорил "не умывайтесь по утрам и вообще не умывайтесь, ведь состояние дзогчен - это высшее очищение!!!"  :Smilie: 

Ограничится тантрой или дзогчен - это препятствие. А не практика тантры или сутры или дзогчен.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> 
> Я не инструктор СМС, спросите Игоря или почитайте "Драг. сосуд", послушайте записи ретритов по СМС с Джиммом.
> *


*
Я хотела не разъяснения услышать, а ваше мнение по этому вопросу. 
Я могу его услышать? 




			
				 А говорить "ану-йога для тех кто не понял гуру-йогу" явное ограничение. Зачем тогда нам умываться водой и есть пищу, если гуру-йога - это высшее очищение, а пища самадхи наилучшее из явств?
			
		

*В чем конкретно заключается это ограничение? Выразите пожалуйста.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> [B]
> С самого начала этот путь уже состояне Дзогчен.


Ага, и зачем просветленным существам путь?

С самого начала говорится о трех видах или этапах или как это лучше назвать? самоосвобождения. И только третий это состояние дзогчен. 

В разделе семде есть 9 ступеней практики, для людей с тремя видами способностей и тремя видами этих трех видов способностей.
Начинается практика семде с наблюдения мыслей,  а не с пребывания в состоянии дзогчен. 
И только 4-я стадия семде это состояние дзогчен.

Ринпоче передает упадеши и эта практика начинается с упражнения в сосредоточении с поддрежкой, а не с пребывания в состоянии дзогчен. И приводит к состоянию дзогчен.

Можно назвать этот путь по-другому. Это не важно. Здесь речь была исключительно о том, что надо знать что за метод применяешь,какой метод основной и правильно его применять.
Например если у меня возникает вопрос - какую из практик мне сделать ежедневной и основной? То я выберу сосредоточение с поддрежкой, а не саддхану йидама.




> Это не правда. Нам в "Драг. сосуде" маха, ану и ати йога представлены как отдельные друг от друга, но на деле, такие традиции как Дуджом Терсар, к примеру и другие не разделяют сутру,тантру и дзогчен, раздавая одним одно, а другим другое, а передают всё, и ученик уже сам практикует в зависимости от способностей.


Что-то я не поняла, а что не правда то?
"А на пути Ану-йоги первичные практики это мгновенное преображение, потому что этот путь практикуют те, кто в силу кармы не может практиковать созерцание дзогчен. "

Вы же сами и пишете:" а потом практикуют в соответсвии со способностями".
А что значит в соответсвии со способностями? Кто что МОЖЕТ тот то и практикует. А я что написала? Кто может практиковать созерцание - тот практикует созерцание, кто не может - тот практикует преображение. Иначе зачем практиковать преображение , если можешь практиковать созерцание?

Передавать всё и сваливать все методы в одну кучу не различая когда и какой применяешь это разные вещи вообще-то.
Ринпоче тоже передает всё. Но поясняет, что когда выполняешь практику в стиле Йога-тантры то божество надо представлять ПЕРЕД собой, потом его туда приглашать, а потом получать от него мудрость, а не мгновенно в него преображатся.

Или вы отнесли ВСЮ традицию Дуджом Терсар к Ану-йоге?
Но к Ану-йоге не может относится традиция, к Ану-йоге относится ТАНТРА. 
если в традиции Дуджом Терсар практикуют тантры Ану-йоги, то это не значит, что в этой традиции не практикуют созерцание дзогчен.

И в Драгоценном сосуде ни в коем случае маха, ану и ати не представленны как отдельные. Там объясняется особенность каждого из этих методов практики, а разделение и описание особенностей это совсем не одно и тоже. 




> Это не правда. Докажите цитатой авторитетных учителей, что для Дзогчен это препятсвтие. Если было бы так, то ННР бы говорил "не умывайтесь по утрам и вообще не умывайтесь, ведь состояние дзогчен - это высшее очищение!!!"


Ну здрасть пожалуйста!
А ещё говорите - учите СМС.
стр 237 "Драгоценный сосуд". Тантра " Бодхичитта - Царь Всетворящий" (Kun byed rgyal po)
"Те, кто стремясь достичь состояния нераздельности, следует Ану-йоге,
Вступив на путь абсолютного измерения и изначальной мудрости,
Считают чистое измерение пустоты причиной
Всех возникающих в мире явлений,
А мандалу мудрости - следствием.
Великое блаженство Ати-йоги - это бодхичитта за пределами причины и следствия.
Ану-йога является помехой (состоянию ) вне причины и следствия.
Рассматривать Полное Совершенство с точки зрения причин и следствий -
Значит впасть в ошибку Ану-йоги."




> Ограничится тантрой или дзогчен - это препятствие. А не практика тантры или сутры или дзогчен.


Что значит ограничится тантрой или дзогчен?
Вы же не "ограничиваетесь тантрой или дзогчен", а применяете тот метод, который вам в данный момент времени может помочь войти в настоящее созерцание.
Но это не означает, что метод вы будете применять неправильно.
То есть , если вы применяете метод Йога-тантры то божество вы представляете перед собой, а не преображаетсь в него сразу, как в Ану-йоге.
Если сказано визуализировать ТРИ слога, то вы же не визуализируете 147 слогов во всех частях тела.
А понимать суть метода, то есть понимать что конкретно надо делать когда преображаешься, а что конкретно надо делать когда самоосвобождение и в чем разница это не ограничение, а точное выполнение метода. А делают там разное. Хотя бы потому что для преображения нужны два измерения - чистое и не чистое. Иначе что и во что преображать?
А для самоосвобождения измерение должно быть одно, где все самосовершенно. И что преображать в измерении где абсолютно все самосовершенно? Самосовершенное в самосовершенное?

----------


## kirava

> Я хотела не разъяснения услышать, а ваше мнение по этому вопросу. 
> Я могу его услышать?


Надо слушать разъяснения у учителей, а не фантазии практикующих. Поэтому я лишь передаю, что говорят учителя, а не фантазирую.



> Ага, и зачем просветленным существам путь?


Основа Ати-йоги - пробуждение. Путь Ати-йоги - пробуждение. Плод Ати-йоги - пробуждение.  



> С самого начала говорится о трех видах или этапах или как это лучше назвать? самоосвобождения. И только третий это состояние дзогчен.


О чем вы говорите? Если о чед-,шар и рангдрел, то:
Чедрол, Шардрол и Рангдрел отраждают способности к самоосвобождению, а не три разных состояния. Это не этапы, иногда практик может быть способен к рангдрел, но иногда нужно применять и чедрол и шардрол. 

В Семде то же самое, все эти "уровни" - способности пребывания в знании Дзогчен. Сначала мы способны прибывать в знании в пустоте, потом мы расширяем способности пребывания в знании Дзогчен, объединяясь не только с пустотой, но и движением. Но тут вам лучше у Игоря спросить, так как я не знаю как вам так заумно объяснить, щоб правдой казалось. 

А.Щ. в другой теме сказал:
"Увы, опять не могу согласиться. Во-первых, четыре созерцания Семде – это не «йоги для вхождения в созерцания», а сами созерцания. " И Игорь никак не выразился против в конце всей темы. (тема "Ответ Алексею Заречному".)




> Ринпоче передает упадеши и эта практика начинается с упражнения в сосредоточении с поддрежкой, а не с пребывания в состоянии дзогчен. И приводит к состоянию дзогчен.


Какая именно практика упадеши начинается с сосредоточения с поддержкой? О чём вы нам говорите? Рушены? Семдзины? - Мы везде, в любом методе  прибываем в ригпа, тем более в рушенах и семдзинахах.

Насчёт вторичных  и первичных практик ННР скащал в Крыму, что если мы делаем садхану Тары и этот метод Тары показывает нам состояние ригпа, то садхана Тары становится первичной практикой. Буквально он сказал "Если Тара показывет вам  мудрость (?вашего состояния?)...." 



> Что-то я не поняла, а что не правда то?


Не правда то, что люди практкуют Ану-йогу потому что не могут практиковать Ати. 



> Иначе зачем практиковать преображение , если можешь практиковать созерцание?


Зачем мыться, если созерциние - высшее очищение?

В Кунджед Гьялпо написано, что мы не должны ограничивать себя Ану-його или другой йогой или сутрой. Но это не значит, что мы не можем использовать этим методы. Если так, то зачем мы моемся каждый день, если созерцание - высшее очищение? На этот вопрос ещё не было ответа. 

Так же было недавно здесь высказывание А.Щ. о йоге. То же самое. Зачем ННР сказал однажды всем делать янтру, если есть созерцание?



> Что значит ограничится тантрой или дзогчен?


Ограничится дзогченом, значит сказать "ану-йога для тех, кто не может практиковать гуру-йогу, а если я буду делать садхану ану-йогу, я потеряю ригпа". Если мы думаем, что преображаясь мы теряем ригпа - мы жутко ограничены. 



> Самосовершенное в самосовершенное?


Вот именно - мы из самосовершеннго состояния проявляем самосовершенные образы и наслаждаемя самосовершенным созерцанием-ганачакрой.

С днём Экаджати! Или вы не будете делать средний тун и устанвливать связь с Экаджати, потому что есть гуру-йога?

----------


## ullu

> Надо слушать разъяснения у учителей, а не фантазии практикующих. Поэтому я лишь передаю, что говорят учителя, а не фантазирую.


Тогда не могли бы вы передать, что говорят учителя по данному вопросу?




> О чем вы говорите? Если о чед-,шар и рангдрел, то:
> Чедрол, Шардрол и Рангдрел отраждают способности к самоосвобождению, а не три разных состояния.Это не этапы, иногда практик может быть способен к рангдрел, но иногда нужно применять и чедрол и шардрол.


Какая из этих способностей это пребывание в созерцании дзогчен? 




> В Семде то же самое, все эти "уровни" - способности пребывания в знании Дзогчен. Сначала мы способны прибывать в знании в пустоте, потом мы расширяем способности пребывания в знании Дзогчен, объединяясь не только с пустотой, но и движением. Но тут вам лучше у Игоря спросить, так как я не знаю как вам так заумно объяснить, щоб правдой казалось.


Пребывание в состоянии непа это пребывание в знании дзогчен? 
В книге "Введение в практику созерцания" Ринпоче очень конкретно указывает с какого места начинается практика дзогчен. 
Непа это ещё не дзогчен, но уже одно из созерцаний раздела семде.
В состоянии непа невозможно самоосвобождение, потому что это стояние когда недвойственность покоя и движения ещё не обнаружена.




> А.Щ. в другой теме сказал:
> "Увы, опять не могу согласиться. Во-первых, четыре созерцания Семде – это не «йоги для вхождения в созерцания», а сами созерцания. " И Игорь никак не выразился против в конце всей темы. (тема "Ответ Алексею Заречному".)


В книге Кристалл и путь света написано - Четрые нэлчжор или йоги ( для вхождения в созерцание)
и только напротив 4 пункта Семде написано - Лхундруб - Это практика Дзогчена, Великого Совершенствва.




> Какая именно практика упадеши начинается с сосредоточения с поддержкой? О чём вы нам говорите? Рушены? Семдзины? - Мы везде, в любом методе  прибываем в ригпа, тем более в рушенах и семдзинахах.


Упадеша "Прямое узнавание состояния Ати-йоги."

При помощи практики семдзинов мгновенно прекращается деятельность двойственного ума и мы получаем возможность пережить недвойственность шине и лхагтонг, а так же возможно обнаружить свое состояние.
Что прекращать пребывая в ригпа и что ещё обнаруживать, находясь в нем, при помощи семдзинов?




> Насчёт вторичных  и первичных практик ННР скащал в Крыму, что если мы делаем садхану Тары и этот метод Тары показывает нам состояние ригпа, то садхана Тары становится первичной практикой. Буквально он сказал "Если Тара показывет вам  мудрость (?вашего состояния?)...."


На какой странице? 




> Не правда то, что люди практкуют Ану-йогу потому что не могут практиковать Ати.


А почему они её практикуют , ведь все равно рано или поздно придется практиковать Ати?
Зачем откладывать?




> Зачем мыться, если созерциние - высшее очищение?


Созерцание не очищает тело от запаха и бактерий.




> В Кунджед Гьялпо написано, что мы не должны ограничивать себя Ану-його или другой йогой или сутрой. Но это не значит, что мы не можем использовать этим методы. Если так, то зачем мы моемся каждый день, если созерцание - высшее очищение? На этот вопрос ещё не было ответа.


"Иначе зачем практиковать преображение , если можешь практиковать созерцание?" - на этот вопрос тоже ещё небыло ответа.
Я не говорила, что практик дзогчен не может использовать методы Ану-йоги. 




> Так же было недавно здесь высказывание А.Щ. о йоге. То же самое. Зачем ННР сказал однажды всем делать янтру, если есть созерцание?


Затем что не все могут находится в созерцании 24 часа в сутки.




> Ограничится дзогченом, значит сказать "ану-йога для тех, кто не может практиковать гуру-йогу, а если я буду делать садхану ану-йогу, я потеряю ригпа". Если мы думаем, что преображаясь мы теряем ригпа - мы жутко ограничены.


Если человек практикует Гуру-йогу то понятно, что он занимается объединением состояния со всей своей деятельностью, не важно чем он занят в даный момент, преображением или мытьем посуды. 
Но мне все же не ясно, что преображать, если все уже самоосвободилось?



> Вот именно - мы из самосовершеннго состояния проявляем самосовершенные образы и наслаждаемя самосовершенным созерцанием-ганачакрой.


А зачем мы их проявляем? просто так от нечего делать?




> С днём Экаджати! Или вы не будете делать средний тун и устанвливать связь с Экаджати, потому что есть гуру-йога?


О! Спасибо что сказали, а то у меня календаря нету  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Всем привет!
Поскольку в инете бываю нерегулярно, приходится писать все сразу за несколько дней  :Smilie: 




> sergey 30-09-2004 04:15:
> Если вы познакомитесь с сутрами Тхеравады, например, не по книгам о Дзогчен, а по самими сутрам, то сможете убедиться, что самоосвобождение (в сутрах говорят об освобождении через непривязанность), о котором говорится в Дзогчен - это то самое, чему учил Будда с самого начала.


Если познакомиться с дзогчен не по книгам о дзогчен, а благодаря передаче этого знания от настоящего учителя дзогчен и благодаря последующей практике освоения полученного знания, то безусловно можно понять, что дзогчен является сущностью того, чему учил Будда Шакьямуни, но также можно будет ясно увидеть, что ни в начале, ни в середине, ни в конце Будда Шакьямуни не учил методу самоосвобождения.
=======================



> Пэма Бэндза 29-09-2004 08:10:
> То, что дзогчен никак не относится к Ваджраяне - это всего лишь одна точка зрения


Слово "ваджра" - синоним изначального состояния, так что дзогчен-атийога конечно же относится к ваджраяне, тем более, что смысл четвертого посвящения высших тантр ничем не отличается от смысла прямой передачи дзогчен-атийоги. Другое дело, что дзогчен-атийога не является тантрическим учением, как и не является исключительной собственностью буддизма в целом, тибетского буддизма, школы ньингма, бон и т.д. Кто-то может практиковать дзогчен-атийогу без практики учений сутр и тантр, кто-то не может. Пока не попробуешь, не узнаешь.




> 01-10-2004 02:40:
> Вы, начитавшись одних книжек, утверждаете: "дзогчен - вне сект, школ и течений". Я, начитавшись других книг, утверждаю: "дзогчен - третья из трех внутренних тантр школы нингма". Очевидно, что эти утверждения не тождественны.


Пэма Бэндза - здоровенный мужик. Пэма Бендза - питерский буддист. Однако нетождественно. Но ведь и то, и другое правда!  :Smilie: 
=======================



> Шаман:
> Т.е. нахождение в состоянии присутствия само по себе не способствует накоплению ясности и мудрости?


 Способствует  :Smilie:  Но вовсе необязательно, чтобы все те, кто получил передачу дзогчен всегда находились в этом присутствии. Соответственно есть смысл делать вторичные практики двух накоплений.
=======================



> Максим Андреич 30-09-2004 03:29:
> Просто существует передача дзогчен, идущая от Гуру Падмасамбхавы и сохранившаяся в традиции Ньингма как высшая девятая колесница, в которой состояния дзогчен достигают с помощью методов тантры.


Максим, ты все перепутал. Дзогчен в смысле атийоги нельзя достичь методами тантры и вообще какими бы то ни было методами. В традиции махайоги, идущей от Гуру Падмасамбхавы, дзогчен является завершающей стадией практики махайоги, следующей за стадиями зарождения и завершения. Естественно, что говорится о единстве практики этих трех стадий, поскольку благодаря одним лишь практикам зарождения и завершения реализацию обрести нельзя. Аналогично в системе ануйоги дзогчен определяется как плод практики ануйоги. Слово-то одно, но в разном контексте передает разный смысл.
*Я, всевышний источник, ум чистый и совершенный, зовусь "вершиной всех [колесниц]". Все сотни тысяч учений Винаи, Абхидхармы, Сутры и разных разделов тантр, все тайные методы порождения и завершения, переданные рождёнными из меня учителями трёх тел-измерений, основаны на усилии. Они ведут ко мне, который превыше усилий, однако, прилагая усилия, им никогда не удается увидеть меня. Поэтому я считаюсь вершиной учений. (Кунджед Гьялпо, гл. 12)*

В контексте махайоги совершенно верно утверждение, что без стадий зарождения и завершения практиковать дзогчен нельзя. Но также верно и утверждение, что для практики атийоги не нужны ни две стадии, ни посвящения. Каждая из девяти колесниц содержит все средства вступления на свой особый путь и не нуждается в заимствовании методов других колесниц, хотя и не отвергает возможности их применения. Точно так же, как для вступления на путь и для практики сутр махаяны или крия-тантры не нужно предварительно становиться монахом (но можно, если хочется), так же как для практики ануттаратантры нет нужды мыться три раза в день по методу крии (но можно, если хочется), так и для практики дзогчен-атийоги необязательны сто тысяч простираний и трехлетний ретрит по кьериму. Но если кому-то очень хочется, или таковы его индивидуальные наставления, другое дело.




> Максим Андреич 30-09-2004 04:03:
> Тут вот приводится цитата из 31-й главы Сарвадхармакулаяраджа-тантры, цитата безусловно грамотная, только вот с реальным положением дел она несколько расходится.


Отлично сказано, Максим! :Smilie: 



> Предлагаю подумать, почему ННР передает такое великое множество различных методов Ану-йоги


Давайте подумаем, хотя он прямым текстом об этом говорит. :Smilie:  В частности затем, чтобы люди, которые в данный момент не находятся в знании дзогчен, смогли очистить конкретные препятствия и развить свои способности. Также затем, чтобы на относительном уровне создать благоприятную ситуацию для практики, что всегда актуально, пока мы не достигли полной реализации. Но возможно у ННР есть и какие-то тайные мотивы, известные только Максим Андреичу  :Smilie: 



> И коллективные практики в ДЗОГЧЕН-общинах, всё всё всё это тантрические методы Ану-йоги.


Отлично! С таким ответом вряд ли удастся сдать даже экзамен по Базовому уровню СМС  :Smilie: 



> То есть практически получается классический Ньингмапинский подход.


Еще раз браво, Максим!  :Smilie: 




> Аркадий Щербаков 30-09-2004 11:40:
> На самом деле природу ума можно обнаружить в самых разных состояниях, а не только в покое. На эту тему у Лонгченпы есть целый цикл соответствующих объяснений. Более того, наличие большого количества мыслей может даже помочь в таком распознавании


Именно так, Шарипутра, именно так, как ты говоришь, и не иначе  :Smilie: 
Чтобы обрести состояние покоя ума и поддерживать его требуется страшное количество усилий, вдобавок мучают сомнения в том, истинное ли это состояние покоя или иллюзия. А как только оторвал зад от коврика, снова появляются мысли. А состояние бурлящих мыслей возникает само по себе безо всяких усилий, поддерживает само себя безо всякого напряжения, совершенно одинаково хоть на коврике, хоть в казино, и вдобавок нет никаких сомнений в том, что мысли действительно бурлят. Ну как здесь не разпознать свое состояние?  :Smilie: 
=========================



> Ullu: Ану-йога является помехой (состоянию ) вне причины и следствия.


Таня, эта фраза означает, что привязанность к представлению о причине и следствии, на котором основана ану-йога и многие другие учения, является препятствием для узнавания своего истинного просветленного состояния. С другой стороны, в том же "Драгоценном сосуде" несколькими страницами раньше при объяснении принципа ану-йоги приводятся слова Ронгзомпы о том, что при определенных условиях этот метод не отличается от метода дзогчен. Само же применение мгновенного преображения никоим образом не может препятствовать созерцанию дзогчен.




> В разделе семде есть 9 ступеней практики, для людей с тремя видами способностей и тремя видами этих трех видов способностей. Начинается практика семде с наблюдения мыслей, а не с пребывания в состоянии дзогчен. 
> И только 4-я стадия семде это состояние дзогчен.


Таня, Вы смешиваете две системы практики сэмдэ: систему Ньянга (nyang lugs) в изложении Содогпы, где даются наставления для девяти видов способностей, и кхамскую систему (khams lugs), основанную на принципе четурех йог или созерцаний. И из этих четырех созерцаний каждое - пребывание в состоянии дзогчен. Объяснения можете найти в недавно изданных книгах ДО "Четыре созерцания сэмдэ" и "Введение в практику созерцания".

----------


## ullu

> Таня, эта фраза означает, что привязанность к представлению о причине и следствии, на котором основана ану-йога и многие другие учения, является препятствием для узнавания своего истинного просветленного состояния. С другой стороны, в том же "Драгоценном сосуде" несколькими страницами раньше при объяснении принципа ану-йоги приводятся слова Ронгзомпы о том, что при определенных условиях этот метод не отличается от метода дзогчен. Само же применение мгновенного преображения никоим образом не может препятствовать созерцанию дзогчен.


Ага, я прочитала. Спасибо.
Но во-первых, мне все равно непонятно, если в данный момент времени я без усилий уже пребываю в созерцании дзогчен, то зачем мне в этот момент времени может понадобится применить преображение ану-йоги?
И во-вторых, если оно мне понадобится, то что же я буду преображать, если все уже самоосвободилось?




> Таня, Вы смешиваете две системы практики сэмдэ: систему Ньянга (nyang lugs) в изложении Содогпы, где даются наставления для девяти видов способностей, и кхамскую систему (khams lugs), основанную на принципе четурех йог или созерцаний. И из этих четырех созерцаний каждое - пребывание в состоянии дзогчен. Объяснения можете найти в недавно изданных книгах ДО "Четыре созерцания сэмдэ" и "Введение в практику созерцания".


По поводу 4х созерцаний. В книге "Введение в практику созерцания" написано:
" Когда вы достигли расслабленного шине и, продолжая, остаетесь в этом состоянии, вы, наконец, стали практикующим Дзогчен". 
Это значит что до этого момента я не была практикующим дзогчен ведь, да? Тогда почему же пребывая в состоянии дзогчен я не была практикующим дзогчен?
И ещё, если я в состоянии дзогчен, то мысли должны самоосвобождаться, хотя бы при помощи внимания, иначе какой смысл в том, что бы называть это пребыванием в состоянии дзогчен? 
Но вот я практикую сосредоточение с поддержкой, и я обнаруживаю покой. И тренируюсь в устойчивости этого состояния. Разьве эта тренировка пребывание в состоянии дзогчен?
А четыре созерцания Семде у меня нет.

А в практике , где даются наставления для 9 видов особенностей не проходят эти 4 стадии ?

PS: Спасибо за ответ про Гуру-йогу.

----------


## Максим Андреевич

*Игорь Берхин:  
Дзогчен в смысле атийоги нельзя достичь методами тантры и вообще какими бы то ни было методами.* 
А что вообще значит "в смысле атийоги"? Атийога это ведь и есть набор методов обретения знания дзогчен, которые не являются ни преображением ни отречением. В  цитате Просто существует передача дзогчен, идущая от Гуру Падмасамбхавы и сохранившаяся в традиции Ньингма как высшая девятая колесница, в которой состояния дзогчен достигают с помощью методов тантры я выразилася не совсем точно. Действительно, девятая колесница ати-йоги в Ньингма, это методы упадешы не являющиеся тантрой, однако то же самое состояние дзогчен обретается с помощью методов маха- и ану-йоги. Ты ведь сам об этом писал.




> Давайте подумаем, хотя он прямым текстом об этом говорит. В частности затем, чтобы люди, которые в данный момент не находятся в знании дзогчен, смогли очистить конкретные препятствия и развить свои способности. Также затем, чтобы на относительном уровне создать благоприятную ситуацию для практики, что всегда актуально, пока мы не достигли полной реализации.


Как-то всё уж очень относительно получается. Я не считаю, что методы вышеназванных двух йог предназначены только для развития неких способностей и очистки препятствий. Безусловно, они позволяют обрести и эти обычные достижения, однако совсем не нужно забывать, что практика стадий зарождения и завершения маха- и ану-йоги, даёт непосредственное, явственное, и совершенно очевидное знание Дзогчен, постижение, которое  свободно от усилий. Иное же воззрение приводит лишь к ограничениям и потере истинного смысла вышеназванных практик. А у тебя получается противоречие -- ты сначала пишешь об этих методах как о том, что ведёт к знанию дзогчен, а потом пишешь о них как об относительных для развития некоторых способностей...




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> И коллективные практики в ДЗОГЧЕН-общинах, всё всё всё это тантрические методы Ану-йоги.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Отлично! С таким ответом вряд ли удастся сдать даже экзамен по Базовому уровню СМС


Игорь, не смеши людей  :Smilie:   Итак ведь понятно, что всё это должно делаться с воззрением дзогчен, в присутствии. Но ведь от этого методы ану-йоги не перестают быть ану-йогой. Или всё таки перестают?  :Smilie:  Я думаю тебе известно, что в той же Ньингма, основой для таких практик является воззрение о пустоте, и никто не станет преображаться не войдя в состояние присутствия-пустоты, в состояние Праджняпарамиты, что также является состоянием дзогчен.  :Smilie:  Но от этого маха- и ану-йога не перестают быть тантрическими методами маха- и ану-йоги, которые опять же, индивидуально и коллективно практикуются в дзогчен-общинах как краткий и средний тун.




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> То есть практически получается классический Ньингмапинский подход.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Еще раз браво, Максим!


Право, не стоит. Тут я всё же погорячился. Классический ньингмапинский подход начинается с прибежища и бодхичитты (живого устремления обрести высшее просветление), размышления о непостоянстве, о пустоте и взаимозависимом происхождении, и о страданиях самсары. И только потом, возможна практика одной из трёх высших колесниц (в том числе в рамках одного туна).

Что же касается состояния без усилий и постижения Самантабхадры без усилий, то такое состояние есть в любой практике медитации, когда практикующий пребывает лишь в присутствии настоящего момента совершенно без усилий и измышлений  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> Если познакомиться с дзогчен не по книгам о дзогчен, а благодаря передаче этого знания от настоящего учителя дзогчен и благодаря последующей практике освоения полученного знания, то безусловно можно понять, что дзогчен является сущностью того, чему учил Будда Шакьямуни, но также можно будет ясно увидеть, что ни в начале, ни в середине, ни в конце Будда Шакьямуни не учил методу самоосвобождения.


Игорь, я не собирался в этом треде спорить о чертах разных школ. То что я написал, было ответом на конкретные слова. Чтобы не продолжать дискуссию, не буду уточнять.
На Ваши слова  отвечу следующим. Они очевидно, означают примерно, что, не получив передачи в дзогчен, я не могу его понимать и, значит, сравнивать с тхеравадой. Это утверждение я обсуждать здесь не буду. Однако надо сказать, что тхераваду и тексты и практики, которые мы знаем из канонических сутр, тоже нужно  и знать (быть знакомыми с ними) и, второе, понимать, чтобы выносить верные суждения о них.

Однако, трудно не обратить внимание на сходства. Например, в главе "Связь дзогчена с различными уровнями буддийского пути." "Кристалла света" в качестве эпиграфа приведены одна строфа из слов Будды Шакьямуни и одна - Гараба Дорже. Так вот, слова Гараба Дорже, видимо характеризующие специфику дзогчен, почти в точности совпадают со словами из "Сатипаттхана сутры" в разделе о наблюдении за мыслями. Там же дальше, в  месте, где характеризуется дзогчен,  приведены слова Патампа Санге, что двойственность обусловлена не обстоятельствами, что мы впадаем в зависимость от видимых проявлений из-за *привязанности* к ним. Разве это не то, о чем Будда учил с самого начала?

На этом я закончу, хотя бы потому что это оффтопик.

----------


## kirava

> Какая из этих способностей это пребывание в созерцании дзогчен?


Применяя чедрол, шардрол или рангдрол практикующий оказывается в одном и том же состоянии ригпа.



> В состоянии непа невозможно самоосвобождение, потому что это стояние когда недвойственность покоя и движения ещё не обнаружена.


В любом состоянии возможно ригпа. Наше истинное состояние обладает мудростью Йеше Сангтал - это означает что нет препятствий для пребывания в ригпа. Как сказал Джим В., не важно есть ли у нас не отвлеченное присутствие или его нет, для нашего ригпа препятствий нет.

"Кристалл" не может быть прямой интсрукцией для практики, там только для ознакомления, её же не совсем Ринпоче писал и не иструктор по Смс.



> Упадеша "Прямое узнавание состояния Ати-йоги.


Данная Упадеша, это не упадеша в триаде cемде-лонгде-упадеша. Это упадеша, сущностное учение, где описывается суть трех разделов семде,лонгде и упадеши.И в начале там говорится о фиксации с объектом, потом без объекта - это о практике из раздела семде. То есть у слова "упадеша" два значения: ключевые наставления по практике (любой, например есть упадеша Тилопы о Махамудре) и третий раздел учения Дзогчен.



> Что прекращать пребывая в ригпа и что ещё обнаруживать, находясь в нем, при помощи семдзинов?


 Если вы живете в ригпа - так нам и скажите. 



> На какой странице?


Не знаю, я ничего не читал, так как сам был на ретрите. 



> А почему они её практикуют , ведь все равно рано или поздно придется практиковать Ати?
> Зачем откладывать?


 :Smilie:    Хорошо бы прослушать запись ретрита с Джимом в гаре, там всё ясно и чётко объяснено. 
И зачем наш Ринпоче делал практику Мандаравы на Маргарите, вообще не понятно....А он наверное притворялся,шо делает  :Smilie: 

Вы ходите, едите, спите - зачем? Прибывайте всё время в ригпа. Хождение, еда, питьё - никак не припятсвует  ригпа, тому кто знаком и прибывает в ригпа, также практика сутры, тантры не припятсвуют нахождению в ригпа тому, кто с ним знаком и прибывает в нём. Или у тех, кто прибывает в ригпа сразу поялвяется способность неотвлекаться от ригпа и не привязоваться к  карме? Если бы так было, тогда никаких сутр и тантр не нужно.




> Созерцание не очищает тело от запаха и бактерий.


Не созерцание не очищает, а наши представления о грязном и чистом препятсвуют созерцанию. Таков здесь ответ.

Ваш вопроссы:
А зачем мы их проявляем? просто так от нечего делать?
Иначе зачем практиковать преображение , если можешь практиковать созерцание

И ваши ответы:



> Я не говорила, что практик дзогчен не может использовать методы Ану-йоги. 
> Затем что не все могут находится в созерцании 24 часа в сутки.


А теперь внимание! Дзогченовский коан:
-Но мне все же не ясно, что преображать, если все уже самоосвободилось?
-Не отвлекаться от ригпа.

Молились ли вы на ночь Экаджати?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Как много мы всего тут наговорили однако  :Smilie:  Но как не крути, а все бесседы про луну и палец получаются. Про то, как правильно головку поднимать, чтобы ее родимую увидеть  :Smilie: 




> Так вот, слова Гараба Дорже, видимо характеризующие специфику дзогчен, почти в точности совпадают со словами из "Сатипаттхана сутры" в разделе о наблюдении за мыслями. Там же дальше, в месте, где характеризуется дзогчен, приведены слова Патампа Санге, что двойственность обусловлена не обстоятельствами, что мы впадаем в зависимость от видимых проявлений из-за привязанности к ним. Разве это не то, о чем Будда учил с самого начала?


Сергей, извините, что вмешиваюсь. Конечно Будда говорил о то же самом, ведь говорить-то на самом деле больше не о чем. Совпадений можно найти великое множество: слова вообще имеют особенность периодически совпадать. Если быть предельно честным, то можно сказать, что мы не очень-то знаем чему и как на самом деле учил Будда. Мы только знаем, что почему-то после его казалось бы простых слов многие существа достигали реализаций. И здесь не все так просто. Настоящий Учитель учит всех в соответствии с их способностями и кармой, а слова при этом могут быть любые. И если эти слова просто записать на магнитофон, то потом все будут искренне удивляться: Мол, ну и чего особенного? Я и сам все это прекрасно знал... Ах какой медленный путь... Те существа, которые достигали состояния дзогчен (далее идет бесконечный ряд синонимов этого слова  :Smilie: ), после проповедей Будды, возможно и не предполагали, что эти проповеди станут потом буквальным пособием для будущих эпох. Аналогично и Гараб Дордже не требовал от Манджушримитры записать его слова и прибить гвоздями к стенке для последующего массового ознакомления с ними всех желающих. И слова-то порой были не сильно затейливыми, например, «Обрати взгляд к солнцу!». Полагаю они не сильно бы помогли теперешнему поколению «маха-ану-ати-йога искателей»  :Smilie:  Это я все к тому, что учитель в Дзогчене – это самое важное!

*И. Берхину (венесуэльскому островному йогу):*
Чего Шарипутрой дразнишься? Нехорошо  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Применяя чедрол, шардрол или рангдрол практикующий оказывается в одном и том же состоянии ригпа.


Ну если вы используете такой подход, то тогда верно и то, что практикующий, и не практикующий и вообще все явления с самого начала уже пребывают в этом состоянии, поскольку кроме этого состояния больше никакого состояния и не существует.
Может бросим все и не будем ничего практиковать?
Зачем? Ведь мы уже в состоянии ригпа с изначальных времен. А точнее мы и есть ригпа. 
То "ригпа" о котором мы здесь и сейчас говорим это состояние, которое практикующий ясно различает и в котором пребывает и в котором его способность объединять все проявлена и реализована полностью, поскольку неосознанное, отвлеченное пребывание в этом состоянии не освобождает от страданий, а речь идет не о том как все есть вообще, а о том как от страданий освободится.
Это состояние полностью не обусловленное двойственным мышлением. 
Насколько мне понятно в первом и втором случаях двойственное мышление все ещё обуславливает. Поэтому это нельзя назвать созерцанием дзогчен в полной мере. 
Имхо.



> В любом состоянии возможно ригпа. Наше истинное состояние обладает мудростью Йеше Сангтал - это означает что нет препятствий для пребывания в ригпа. Как сказал Джим В., не важно есть ли у нас не отвлеченное присутствие или его нет, для нашего ригпа препятствий нет.


Ну тогда уж надо говорить что наше истинное состояние и есть мудрость Йеше Сантал. Оно не может обладать мудростью, поскольку оно само ей и является и недвойственно, то есть нет того, кто мог бы чем-то обладать и нет чего-то чем можно обладать. Естественно , поскольку кроме изначальной мудрости больше ничего не присуствует то и препятствиям в возникнуть неоткуда. Страданий тоже ведь не существует, и даже причины для страданий не существует, и даже намека на причину для страданий не существует.
Но однако же пребывая в состоянии дзогчен существа не страдают, а пребывая в состоянии непа - страдают.
В этом разница. 
Поэтому в этом случае важно есть ли у нас присуствие или мы отвлечены.




> "Кристалл" не может быть прямой интсрукцией для практики, там только для ознакомления, её же не совсем Ринпоче писал и не иструктор по Смс.


"Введение в практику созерцания" тоже не может быть инструкцией для практики?
Там написано "Когда вы достигли расслабленного шине и продолжая остаетесь в этом состоянии вы наконец стали практикующим Дзогчен"
А до этого значит я не была практикующим дзогчен, стало быть я не пребывала в созерцании дзогчен.
Мы ведь говорим о пребывании в созерцании дзогчен , а не о том, чем мы на самом деле изначально являемся.



> Данная Упадеша, это не упадеша в триаде cемде-лонгде-упадеша. Это упадеша, сущностное учение, где описывается суть трех разделов семде,лонгде и упадеши.И в начале там говорится о фиксации с объектом, потом без объекта - это о практике из раздела семде. То есть у слова "упадеша" два значения: ключевые наставления по практике (любой, например есть упадеша Тилопы о Махамудре) и третий раздел учения Дзогчен.


Я знаю что эта упадеша не учение из раздела менаннгде.
Это объяснял Ринпоче на ретрите во Владивостоке.
Но это же дела не меняет. 
Я и говорила что практика пути дзогчен может начинатся и с соредоточения с поддержкой. И это практики пути самоосвобождения. Ведь семдэ это путь самоосвобождения?
Вы согласны с этим?



> Если вы живете в ригпа - так нам и скажите.


А мы говорили не об этом. 
Вы утвержждали, что выполняя семдзины и рушены мы уже пребываем в созерцании дзогчен.
А я задаю вам вопрос - зачем пребывая в созерцании дзогчен выполнять семдзины и рушены?
Я жду ответа на этот вопрос, пожалуйста.



> Не знаю, я ничего не читал, так как сам был на ретрите.


Хорошо, спасибо,я найду сама. Мне интересно это прочитать.



> Хорошо бы прослушать запись ретрита с Джимом в гаре, там всё ясно и чётко объяснено. 
> И зачем наш Ринпоче делал практику Мандаравы на Маргарите, вообще не понятно....А он наверное притворялся,шо делает


Вы не ответили на вопрос, я жду ответа.



> Вы ходите, едите, спите - зачем? Прибывайте всё время в ригпа. Хождение, еда, питьё - никак не припятсвует  ригпа, тому кто знаком и прибывает в ригпа, также практика сутры, тантры не припятсвуют нахождению в ригпа тому, кто с ним знаком и прибывает в нём. Или у тех, кто прибывает в ригпа сразу поялвяется способность неотвлекаться от ригпа и не привязоваться к  карме? Если бы так было, тогда никаких сутр и тантр не нужно.


Практиковать сутру и тантру уже пребывая в созерцании, и применять тантрические методы и методы сутры для развития своей способности входить и пребывать в созерцании, когда такой способности нехватает - разные вещи.
Когда мы пребываем в созерцании то больше ничего делать не надо, кроме как пребывать в созерцании.
Когда мы отвлекаемся нужно вернуть себя в созерцание, если это невозможно то нужно применить то, что разовьет такую способность. 
Но разговор наш сейчас идет о том зачем практиковать тантру и сутру уже пребывая в созерцании? 
Я жду ответа на этот вопрос.



> Не созерцание не очищает, а наши представления о грязном и чистом препятсвуют созерцанию. Таков здесь ответ.


Представления в идеале не могут препятствовать созерцанию. Препятствует только отвлечение. Отвлечение и представления это не одно и тоже.
Представления должны самоосвобождатся прямо в момент созерцания. Отвлечения так же должны самоосвобождатся. поэтому и отвлечения в идеале не могут быть препяствием созерцанию. на относительном же уровне у каждого свое личное препятствие, одно препяствие проходится и уже хотя и возникает но перестает быть препяствием, а следом возникает другое препяствие, с которм происходит таже история. И так до тех пор пока все препяствия не будут исчерпаны посредством самоосвобождения .
Так что если у вас представления о чистом и грязном в данный момент препяствуют созерцанию, то у меня это может быть не так, у меня может быть другое препятствие в данный момент времени.



> Ваш вопроссы:
> А зачем мы их проявляем? просто так от нечего делать?
> Иначе зачем практиковать преображение , если можешь практиковать созерцание


Этот вывод подтверждает мое утверждение о том, что Ану-йогу практикуют из-за недостатка способности пребывать в созерцании дзогчен не отвлекаясь ( поскольку это и называется Гуру-йогой) , и потиворечит вашему возражению о том, что это не так.
Вы хотите меня убедить в том, что я сама с самого начала и утверждала?




> А теперь внимание! Дзогченовский коан:
> -Но мне все же не ясно, что преображать, если все уже самоосвободилось?
> -Не отвлекаться от ригпа.


Это можно делать и без преображения. Преображение не является необходимым условием для того что бы не отвлекатся от ригпа.
Можно вместо преображения ничего не делать и тоже не отвлекатся от ригпа. Какая разница?
Почему вам так необходимо обязательно что-то преображать в дополнение к тому что бы не отвлекатся от ригпа?



> Молились ли вы на ночь Экаджати?


Это наши с ней личные отношения :Smilie:

----------


## Desha

А можно вопрос? Вот тут все говорят о методах преображения.  Слушаю лекции Гарчена Ринпоче и он говорит, что в практике тантры мы не преобразуем себя, а узнаем себя как божество  :Smilie: .

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Как только преобразимся, так сразу и узнаем  :Smilie:

----------


## Desha

О, значит получается процесс преображения неотделим от процесса  узнавания ни во времени ни в пространстве этого, как его ... 
путь и плод в одном флоконе  :Smilie:

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Это у кого как  :Smilie:  Порой преобразишься во что-нибудь эдакое и себя не узнаешь, пока другие не скажут  :Smilie:  Мне иногда процесс преображения напоминает детство. Мы все в детстве играли в разных персонажей, отождествляя себя с ними. А потом выросли и из всех симпатичных сказочных героев оставили только одно здоровенное и надутое "Я". Вот и приходится его сдувать, опять занимаясь преображением в разных персонажей. Иногда это еще называют тантрой или игрой в "путеплод"  :Wink:

----------


## kirava

> Насколько мне понятно в первом и втором случаях двойственное мышление все ещё обуславливает. Поэтому это нельзя назвать созерцанием дзогчен в полной мере. 
> Имхо.


чедрол, шардрол или рангдрол - это не созерцания, это три метода самоосвобождения."В следующих строках также говорится о методах самосвобождения....Есть три уровня самоосвобождения: ч.,ш.,р." "Беседы-3"
Если мало способностей - наблюдаем двойственные мысли и они самоосбождаемся, мы в ригпа, если средние - освобождаемся при возникновении двойственности и мы в ригпа, совершенные способности - вышли за переделами усилий, здесь наше ригпа непрерывно. 

Если у нас непа и мы присутсвуем в ригпа  - нет страдани.




> Там написано "Когда вы достигли расслабленного шине и продолжая остаетесь в этом состоянии вы наконец стали практикующим Дзогчен"
> А до этого значит я не была практикующим дзогчен, стало быть я не пребывала в созерцании дзогчен.


Что вам не понятно? Были вы в шине и узнали ригпа и стали практиком Д, и поняли шо и всегда им были.



> Мы ведь говорим о пребывании в созерцании дзогчен , а не о том, чем мы на самом деле изначально являемся.


Созерцание Д. и есть то что мо были с самого начала.




> Я и говорила что практика пути дзогчен может начинатся и с соредоточения с поддержкой. И это практики пути самоосвобождения. Ведь семдэ это путь самоосвобождения?
> Вы согласны с этим?


А какой был вопрос? Практика пути Дзогчен и утром в ванной может начаться.....  :Smilie: . 




> зачем пребывая в созерцании дзогчен выполнять семдзины и рушены? Зачем практиковать тантру и сутру уже пребывая в созерцании? 
> Ану-йогу практикуют из-за недостатка способности пребывать в созерцании дзогчен не отвлекаясь 
> Можно вместо преображения ничего не делать и тоже не отвлекатся от ригпа. Какая разница?


Не знаю зачем Ринпоче, который живёт в знании Дзогчен неотвелакаясь делал практику преображения Мандаравы на Маргарите. Или вы думаете он притворялся? Но лучше не уклоняться в крайность пустоты...

----------


## ullu

> чедрол, шардрол или рангдрол - это не созерцания, это три метода самоосвобождения."В следующих строках также говорится о методах самосвобождения....Есть три уровня самоосвобождения: ч.,ш.,р." "Беседы-3"
> Если мало способностей - наблюдаем двойственные мысли и они самоосбождаемся, мы в ригпа, если средние - освобождаемся при возникновении двойственности и мы в ригпа, совершенные способности - вышли за переделами усилий, здесь наше ригпа непрерывно.


Да, я не правильно назвала. Спасибо за поправку. 
Но это не меняет дела. 
Да, вы правы, в каждом из этих трех мы в присутствии, но ведь и развитие способности пребывать в созерцании здесь налицо.
И если обладая малыми способностями я решу что я в состоянии дзогчен, а состояние дзогчен безусильно,  и я  перестану обращать внимание на мысли то что у меня получится? 




> Если у нас непа и мы присутсвуем в ригпа  - нет страдани.


А когда человек начинает практиковать сосредоточение с поддержкой с целью обнаружить состояние непа он не находится в ригпа. 
А если он уже различил свое состояние и не остается в сомнении и продолжает в нем то непонятно почему он применяет сосредоточение с поддрежкой, а не 4 чогжага.
Вы можете ответить на вопрос для чего может понадобится человеку применять сосредоточение с поддрежкой для обнаружения непа, если человек в ригпа?




> Что вам не понятно? Были вы в шине и узнали ригпа и стали практиком Д, и поняли шо и всегда им были.


Мне непонятно почему вы настаиваете на том, что шине без присуствия в ригпа это созерцание дзогчен?




> Созерцание Д. и есть то что мо были с самого начала.


А мы говорим не о созерцании дзогчен, а о пребывании в созерцании дзогчен.
А это разные вещи на мой взгляд. С самого начала мы осознавание, но не осознаем этого.




> А какой был вопрос? Практика пути Дзогчен и утром в ванной может начаться..... .


- Вы утверждали что с самого начала путь самоосвобождения и есть состояние дзогчен.
- Я возразила на это, что практика этого пути начинается в некоторых случаях и с сосредоточения с поддрежкой с целью обнаружить состояние непа, при котором человек не находится в состоянии дзогчен.
- Вы возразили мне на это, сказав что в этот момент человек все равно уже находится в состоянии дзогчен.
- Я привела как доказательство цитату из книги Ринпоче, в которой говорится о том, что собственно практика дзогчен начинается с момента когда мы достигли расслабленного шине.
И спросила у вас - согласны ли вы теперь с тем, что путь самоосвобождения не обязательно начинается с пребывания в состоянии дзогчен? 




> Не знаю зачем Ринпоче, который живёт в знании Дзогчен неотвелакаясь делал практику преображения Мандаравы на Маргарите. Или вы думаете он притворялся? Но лучше не уклоняться в крайность пустоты...


Может быть вы это хотели до меня донести?
Для практикующего основная задача как можно дольше находится непосредственно в созерцании, учась объединять в этом созерцании всю деятельность. Янтра-йога это правильный вид деятельности, не зря же мы её как правильное поведение практикуем. И Ану-йога это правильный вид деятельности, выполняя янтру проще научится находится в присутствии во время движения,  потому что сама янтра способствует этому, тогда как если я сижу в шумном баре мне проще отвлечься , поскольку сама деятельность способствует этому?
Нет?

----------


## kirava

2 Ullu

Когда мы отвлекаемся и осознаём это, то мы вновь распознаём ригпа, а каким из трёх методов – вообще зависит от конкретной ситуации. Может быть любой.

Семде сам по себе достаточный раздел, можно применят только его методы. Всё зависит от способностей человека. Кто-то может созерцать ригпа только в состоянии непа и т.д., а кто сразу может видеть ригпа во всех проявлениях и в покое и движении и таким образом практиковать  чогжаг.

Про шине я сказал, наверное, что в шине можно быть в ригпа. А можно и не быть...

Это не я говорил, что путь Дзогчен начинается с ригпа, такого воззрение Дзогчен. Простое сосредоточение на объекте есть во всех школах буддизма. Но путь Дзогчен начинается не с чего иного, как с узнавания ригпа - 1-ый завет Ганраба Дордже. В цитате Ринпоче сказал, что вы Дзогченпа когда обнаружили ригпа, находясь в шине, а до этого шине не было методом Дзогчен. Созерцание ригпа в непа – вот метод Дзогчен, а не просто непа.

Я единственное хотел сказать, что не верно утверждать, что Ринпоче передаёт ану-йогу, только потому, что не все могут быть в ригпа 24 часа.  Он сам её практикует, и не потому что отвлекается. Например можно этими методами уравновешивать энергию и т.д.

----------


## Максим Андреевич

ullu & kirava
Вот вы всего тут многого наговорили, но на самом деле всё намного проще чем кажется  :Smilie: 

Что же такое практика дзогчен? - это любая практика, выполняемая в присутствии. Здесь *присутствие - это ригпа основы.* Если практик дзогчен практиует методы девяти колесниц в присутствии, то и работать они будут на 100 процентов. 
Но дзогчен это также и состояние, в котором самоосвобождаются объекты трёх врат. Это состояние является конечным достижением практики, и это уже - *ригпа плода*.
Таким образом, непрерывно пребывая в "здесь и сейчас", без умозрительных заморочек о самоосвобождении, мы постепенно развиваем нашу способность к объединению с проявлениями, и, наконец, к их самоосвобождению (чедрол, шардрол и рангдрол).

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Максим, а откуда такое разделение на ригпа основы и ригпа плода? Процитируйте источник, пожалуйста, интересно.

----------


## Suraj

Длинные постинги читать нет желания, а посему о последнем...
==================
"Что же такое практика дзогчен? - это любая практика, выполняемая в присутствии."
----------
Дзогчен,- это не практика. Вы хотите усовершенствовать "Великое совершенство"?
Практики даются, когда садхак или "не нашёл" или "выпал"...
Вторичные практики направлены на работу с препятствиями, а не на "пратику с присутствием".
----------
По сути ведь наставления Дзогчен очень просты!

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Игорь Берхин_ 
> *
> 
> Пэма Бэндза - здоровенный мужик. Пэма Бендза - питерский буддист. Однако нетождественно. Но ведь и то, и другое правда! 
> 
> *


Приветствую, Игорь!

Мне нравится такой подход - значит можно-таки объять необъятное. В общем, больше дзогченов - хороших и очень хороших. Как вообще жизнь на острове?

----------


## Максим Андреевич

_У меня скверный характер, и отвратительный нрав
Я не могу принять сторону, я не знаю никого кто не прав.._ [БГ]

Столько слов, и все относительно истинны  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> Suraj:
> Дзогчен,- это не практика. Вы хотите усовершенствовать "Великое совершенство"?


Ээ, как-бы это помягче сказать.. Пустота это не медитация, но существует медитация на пустоту. Я нигде не говорил что "дзогчен" это практика, я лишь обозначил что называется практикой дзогчен. Надеюсь понятна разница? К тому же данное словосочетание используют и Лопон Намдак, и Тензин Вангьял, и Намкай Норбу, можно было уже привыкнуть.




> Andrei Besedin:
> Максим, а откуда такое разделение на ригпа основы и ригпа плода? Процитируйте источник, пожалуйста, интересно.


Из того, что сейчас первое оказалось под рукой - это "Тибетская йога сна и сновидений" Тензина Вангьяла.
Вообще, кроме ригпа основы и ригпа плода, существует еще и ригпа пути.

*Риггпа основы и ригпа пути*

В контексте практики различают два вида ригпа. Хотя это лишь умозрительное разделение, оно облегчает понимание наставлений. Первое, ригпа основы, — это всепроникающее исходное осознавание основы (кябриг). Таким осознаванием обладают все наделенные умом живые создания — и будды, и сансарные существа, — поскольку именно из этого осознавания происходят все виды ума.

Второе — это проявляющееся врожденное осознавание пути (самриг), которое представляет собой всеобъемлющее осознавание, переживаемое отдельным живым существом. Его называют ригпа пути, потому что под ним подразумевается прямое переживание ригпа, которое появляется у йогинов, когда они входят в практику Дзогчена и получают введение, посвящение и передачу. Это значит, что реализация ригпа в переживании приходит только после того, как практикующий получит введение в ригпа.

Потенциальная возможность проявления ригпа пути заключается в том, что ум каждого из нас происходит из изначального осознавания основы. Когда изначальное осознавание постигается непосредственно, мы называем его врожденным осознаванием — это и есть то самое ригпа пути, которым обладает йогин. В этом контексте мы называем изначальное чистое осознавание словом ригпа, а ригпа, которое возникает на пути, — рангриг. Первое можно сравнить со сливками, а второе со сбиваемым из них маслом, в том смысле, что состав у них один и тот же, но, чтобы сбить масло, необходимо что-то приложить. Таково проявляющееся ригпа, или ригпа пути: мы входим в него, а затем выходим и попадаем обратно в движущийся ум. В нашем переживании оно то вспыхивает, то угасает. Но ригпа присутствует всегда: изначальное ригпа основы есть присутствие, а не возникновение или прекращение — сознаём мы это или нет.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич_ 
> *
> Из того, что сейчас первое оказалось под рукой - это "Тибетская йога сна и сновидений" Тензина Вангьяла.
> Вообще, кроме ригпа основы и ригпа плода, существует еще и ригпа пути.
> *


Где ригпа плода в цитате?

Из цитаты видно, что Ригпа основы - это не осознаность как вами было заявлено.
Ригпа основы, самантабхадра основы (в песнях ННР ) - значит, что все уже в ригпа, и Будды и жив. сущ-ва. А ригпа пути  - переживание этой истины практиком Дзогчен. И это всего лишь "умозрительное" разделение. Нет 2 или 3 разных ригпа.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич_ 
> *
> Таким образом, непрерывно пребывая в "здесь и сейчас", без умозрительных заморочек о самоосвобождении, мы постепенно развиваем нашу способность к объединению с проявлениями, и, наконец, к их самоосвобождению (чедрол, шардрол и рангдрол).*


Неотвлеченное присутсвие это не ригпа. 

Мы сначала освобождаемся (дхармакая, будда-основы, прямое введение и т.д), а потом объединяем все проявления, покой и движение (будда пути, 2-й завет).

----------


## Максим Андреевич

kirava:Так где ригпа плода в цитате, или я шо то не увидел? Из цитаты видно, что Ригпа основы - это не осознаность как вами было заявлено.

Пожалуйста, Кирава, внимательно перечитайте цитату еще раз. Вы действительно не увидели, что  в начале цитаты ТВР применяет именно термин "осознавание": ригпа основы, — это всепроникающее исходное осознавание основы (кябриг). Таким осознаванием обладают все наделенные умом живые создания. Во-вторых, мною было "заявлено" не об "осознанности", а о "присутствии". О чем и пишет ТВР  в конце цитаты: ...Но ригпа присутствует всегда: изначальное ригпа основы есть присутствие. В-третьих, упоминание о ригпа плода можете поискать самостоятельно. Например в книге "Далай-лама о Дзогчене", или в работах Чокьи Нима.

В остальном, вы видимо пытались передать цитату своими словами.

----------


## ullu

> Созерцание ригпа в непа – вот метод Дзогчен, а не просто непа.


Это мне непонятно.

----------


## kirava

Максим,

2 ое ригпа означает что мы осознали свою природу (ригпа основы), но то и дело отвлекаемя от него. Вы же сказали, что практика Дзогчен - это ригпа основы, но как мы можем быть в ригпа основы, если то и дело отвлекаемся, ведь по цитате это ригпа пути? 

" Таково ...ригпа пути: мы входим в него, а затем выходим и попадаем обратно в движущийся ум. В нашем переживании оно то вспыхивает, то угасает. ... изначальное ригпа основы есть присутствие, а не возникновение или прекращение [присутcтвия в ригпа]..."

Мне бы понять и реализовать то, что ННР передаёт, прежде чем других учителей изучать....

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> Это мне непонятно.*


Непа есть и в Тхераваде - шаматха. А распознования ригпа в сотоянии непа есть только в дзогчен.

----------


## Максим Андреевич

kirava: Мне бы понять и реализовать то, что ННР передаёт, прежде чем других учителей изучать.... 

Вот это правильно. Но знайте, что Намкай Норбу также как и другие учителя, объясняет ригпа как состояние мгновенного присутствия. Почитайте хотя бы его "Кукушку состояния присутствия" или же "Круг дня и ночи". 

kirava:Неотвлеченное присутсвие это не ригпа. 

А это неправильно. Неотвлеченное присутствие и есть ригпа!

Вот несколько цитат из "Кукушки..":

_Ригпа - это "состояние знания", присутствие чистого состояния осознанности.

Мудрость означает состояние ригпа, присутствие. 

Когда вы обнаруживаете, что в разнообразных переживаниях и проявлениях имеется единое и уникальное состояние присутствия, то в конце концов обнаруживаете ту самую природу, которая недвойственна. В Дзогчене это "состояние созерцания", о котором так много говорится. 
_


На самом то деле, это азы, это та самая основа, на которой базируется вся практика.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> 
> Непа есть и в Тхераваде - шаматха. А распознования ригпа в сотоянии непа есть только в дзогчен.*


Мне непонятно вот что : разьве получится различить ригпа не различив недвойственность покоя и движения и т.д. А это уже не непа называется же.
Нет?

----------


## kirava

Максим,

Я хотел сказать, что неотвлеченное внимательное присутствие ума и мгновеное присутствие в ригпа не одно и то же. Джим В так сказал на ретрите по СМС "Когда мы присутствуем в созерцании ригпа, не имеет никого значение, будь у нас отвлеченное обычное сознание  или же внимательное присутствие” Это надо знать, чтобы не путать ригпа с неотвелченным присутствием (Undistracted mindful presence).

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> Мне непонятно вот что : разьве получится различить ригпа не различив недвойственность покоя и движения и т.д. А это уже не непа называется же.
> Нет?*


Ой, не знаю, практикуйте и всё сами узнаете, а то получится я наставления даю по практике. И охранителям это может не понравится...

В Танце песни Ваджра например всё это есть - суть всех основных практик трёх разделов.

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> Я хотел сказать, что неотвлеченное внимательное присутствие ума и мгновеное присутствие в ригпа не одно и то же.


kirava, боюсь, что вы опять здесь напутали. Я не понимаю по какой причине вы добавляете термины и слова, которые я не употреблял? Где я говорил о "внимательности"? Я нигде не говорил о "внимательности ума", что действительно не одно и тоже с ригпа. Помоему я достаточно ясно сформулировал, что имел в виду. Вообще, о присутствии можно говорить этажами словосочетаний, только всё это ни на миллиметр ни приближает к истинному пониманию. Тем более, что фраза "пребывать в мгновенном присутствии ригпа" сама по себе тавтологична. Я еще раз повторюсь и процитирую ННР, сказав, что само по себе неотвлеченное [от здесь и сейчас] присутствие - мгновенное присутствие, и есть ригпа! -- [color=royal blue]..Ригпа означает "состояние мгновенного присутствия", знание своего изначального состояния.[/color]Когда вы не отвлекаетесь от настоящего момента, когда находитесь "здесь и сейчас", вы пребываете в ригпа [основы]. Это та основа, на которой вы развиваете вашу способность к самоосвобождению.

Цитата из комментария ННР на "Тантру шести освобождений", которая также имеет отношение к вопросу ullu:

[color=royal blue]Ваше присутствие в знании состояния лхагтонг означает вхождение в состояние ригпа. Ригпа - это не столько название состояния, сколько опыт этого состояния. Опыт ригпа может быть обнаружен в обоих состояниях как шинэй (момент покоя, аспект пустоты), так и лхагтонг (аспект движения). В какой бы из этих двух фаз мы ни были, *опыт мгновенного присутствия в данный момент* называется ригпа.[/color]

Помоему всё достаточно прозрачно. Успехов!

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Ullu:
> мне все равно непонятно, если в данный момент времени я без усилий уже пребываю в созерцании дзогчен, то зачем мне в этот момент времени может понадобится применить преображение ану-йоги?


В целях развития способности объединения или для достижения тех или иных целей на относительном уровне. 


> И во-вторых, если оно мне понадобится, то что же я буду преображать, если все уже самоосвободилось?


Ничего. Здесь будет использоваться другой принцип.


> Это значит что до этого момента я не была практикующим дзогчен ведь, да? Тогда почему же пребывая в состоянии дзогчен я не была практикующим дзогчен?


Потому что до этого момента практика созерцания сопровождалась усилием.


> И ещё, если я в состоянии дзогчен, то мысли должны самоосвобождаться, хотя бы при помощи внимания, иначе какой смысл в том, что бы называть это пребыванием в состоянии дзогчен?


Если при помощи внимания, то это не самоосвобождение.


> Но вот я практикую сосредоточение с поддержкой, и я обнаруживаю покой. И тренируюсь в устойчивости этого состояния. Разьве эта тренировка пребывание в состоянии дзогчен?


Нет.


> А в практике , где даются наставления для 9 видов особенностей не проходят эти 4 стадии ?


Зависит от способностей.
Таня, все Ваши вопросы важны, но форум - не лучшее место для обсуждения подробностей практики дзогчен.
==========================



> Максим:
> однако то же самое состояние дзогчен обретается с помощью методов маха- и ану-йоги. Ты ведь сам об этом писал.


Я писал лишь о том, что понимание слова "дзогчен" зависит от контекста его использования.


> однако совсем не нужно забывать, что практика стадий зарождения и завершения маха- и ану-йоги, даёт непосредственное, явственное, и совершенно очевидное знание Дзогчен


Забывать не нужно о том, что знание дзогчен позволяет получить только прямая передача, а не практика, основанная на усилиях и представлениях о причине и следствии.


> Итак ведь понятно, что всё это должно делаться с воззрением дзогчен, в присутствии. Но ведь от этого методы ану-йоги не перестают быть ану-йогой. Или всё таки перестают?


Перестают.


> Что же касается состояния без усилий и постижения Самантабхадры без усилий, то такое состояние есть в любой практике медитации, когда практикующий пребывает лишь в присутствии настоящего момента совершенно без усилий и измышлений


Сплошные измышления.
==========================



> sergey:
> Они очевидно, означают примерно, что, не получив передачи в дзогчен, я не могу его понимать и, значит, сравнивать с тхеравадой. тхераваду и тексты и практики, которые мы знаем из канонических сутр, тоже нужно и знать (быть знакомыми с ними) и, второе, понимать, чтобы выносить верные суждения о них.


Совершенно верно и то, и другое. Разница лишь в том, что изучать методы тхеравады, применять их и получать адекватный опыт и понимание можно и самостоятельно (хотя конечно лучше с квалифицированным учителем). Но в дзогчен никакое изучение, практика и понимание без учителя невозможны. Это принципиальное отличие.



> Так вот, слова Гараба Дорже, видимо характеризующие специфику дзогчен, почти в точности совпадают со словами из "Сатипаттхана сутры" в разделе о наблюдении за мыслями


Вот слова Гараб Дордже: *
Если мысли возникают, сохраняйте присутствие в этом состоянии 
Если мысли не возникают, сохраняйте присутствие в этом состоянии
Присутствие одинаково в любом состоянии.*

Вот слова Будды Шакьямуни из Сатипаттханы, выражающие сущность практики наблюдения мыслей:
*Таким образом он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума внутренне,
либо он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума внешне,
либо он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума внутренне и внешне.
Он отслеживает факторы возникновения в качествах ума,
либо он отслеживает факторы исчезновения в качествах ума,
либо он отслеживает факторы возникновения и исчезновения в качествах ума.*

В первом случае речь идет о том, чтобы распознавать одно и то же состояние независимо от наличия или отсутствия мыслей. Во втором речь идет о невовлеченном наблюдении различных мыслей. С практической точки зрения это совершенно разные принципы.



> Там же дальше, в месте, где характеризуется дзогчен, приведены слова Патампа Санге, что двойственность обусловлена не обстоятельствами, что мы впадаем в зависимость от видимых проявлений из-за *привязанности* к ним. Разве это не то, о чем Будда учил с самого начала?
> На этом я закончу, хотя бы потому что это оффтопик.


Принцип, сформулированный Патампой, характерен для буддийских учений в целом и отличает их от некоторых индуистских учений, где подавление внешних проявлений считается обязательным. Но это никак не формулировка принципа самоосвобождения. Особенность принципа самоосвобождения не в том, что мы не обусловлены привязанностью и неприязнью по отношению к обстоятельствам, а в том, что наряду с этой необусловленностью непрерывно распознаем сами эти обстоятельства как самосовершенные проявления изначально просветленного состояния, вместо того, чтобы отстраненно их наблюдать или пытаться как-то изменить.
Это не оффтопик, поскольку в треде "Вопросы по дзогчен" совершенно уместно обсуждение отличия дзогчен от других учений. В любом случае сходство слов, вырванное из общего контекста, весьма обманчиво. Именно в силу такого вырывания и происходит смешение дзогчен с махамудрой, маха-йогой, дзэн, тхеравадой, адвайтой и т.д.




> Пэма:
> Как вообще жизнь на острове?


На острове по-прежнему очень нехолодно, но после равноденствия произошло явное послабление режима  :Smilie:  На следующей неделе начинается ретрит по Калачакре. Русские продолжают прибывать  :Smilie:

----------


## Suraj

"Забывать не нужно о том, что знание дзогчен позволяет получить только прямая передача,"
----------------------
Игорь тут пожалуй некоторы "перегиб курса партии".
Ведь существует 8 видов передач Дзогчен (как указано одним из мастеров Ш.Ш.Н.Г.):
http://surajamrita.com/bon/24Masters...enDondrub.html

Хорти Ченпо ответил:


"Существует три. Бон, который должно знать, но который может быть оставлен.
Есть другой Бон, который нужно изучить, но потом оставить. Третий же нужно
знать полностью.
Изучай философию и оставь её. Изучай тантрическую медитацию подобно иллюзии или 
отражению в зеркале или воде и затем оставь её. Касательно Бон, который идёт
за пределы Причины и Эффекта то существует много передач, но они могут быть сокращены до восьми:
1) передача посредством инструкций;
2) передача посредством реализации;
3) передача посредством обетов;
4) передача посредством посвящений;
5) передача посредством веры;
6) устная передача;
7) передача достижения;
8) передача посредством объяснений."

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Совершенно верно, Сурадж. Есть многов видов передачи и в нингмапинском каноне есть аналогичные списки, но без прямой передачи (которая вовсе необязательно заключается в привычном нам ригпэй целванге), все они не будут устанавливать окончательный смысл. Даже об устной и символической передачах в седьмой главе "Десятикнижия" (mDo bCu, коренной текст Сэмдэ, раскрывающий смысл "Великого пространства Ваджрасаттвы") говорится, что они сами по себе не устанавливают (gtan la ma phebs) окончательный смысл.

----------


## sergey

Игорь, у меня есть некоторые аргументы по поводу ваших слов, но я не буду их приводить. Правильные они или нет, привели бы вы контраргументы или нет, не вижу для себя необходимости и целесообразности обсуждать здесь сходства и различия дзогчен и тхеравады. Единственно напишу - вы процитировали и мои слова, и отрывок из сутры избирательно (как, конечно, избирательна любая неполная цитата). Мой первый постинг в этот тред был про мотивацию и намерения. На эту тему я высказался. Остальное, повторюсь, было сказано в ответ на ответ и т.д. и, думаю, мне пора закруглиться.

Всех благ всем!

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Хорошо, Игорь, давай вместе разберёмся.




> Игорь:
> Забывать не нужно о том, что знание дзогчен позволяет получить только прямая передача, а не практика, основанная на усилиях и представлениях о причине и следствии.


Это верно, но отчасти. Без "только". 
Да и термин "получить" весьма двойственен, как буд-то речь идёт о том, что человек никогда не имел, а затем получает. Получать и передавать можно например энергию благославений, но никак не изначальное состояние. Энергия благославения и искуссный метод для прямого ознакомления позволяет практику *обнаружить* собственное состояние. Это первое. 

Далее, переходим к практике. О какого рода усилиях идёт речь? Об усилиях визуализации или усилиях по введению ума в присутствие? Действительно, второй тип усилий сам по себе чужден дзогчену, поэтому остается первый. А этот тип усилий имеет место в основопологающей практике дзогчена - гуру-йоге. Надеюсь ты это не будешь отрицать? К тому же, метод каждодневой гуру-йоги сам по себе не является "прямой передачей", однако позволяет обрести знание дзогчен начав с фазы усилия и завершая фазой без усилия. Таким образом мы видим, что в дзогчен имеется практика основанная на усилии,  тем не менее, позволяющая обнаружить знание дзогчен в состоянии без усилий. Поэтому, строго говоря, оба твои утверждения неверны. В противном случае, придётся разбить одну практику на отрезок дзогчен и не дзогчен, что само по себе абсурдно.





> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Итак ведь понятно, что всё это должно делаться с воззрением дзогчен, в присутствии. Но ведь от этого методы ану-йоги не перестают быть ану-йогой. Или всё таки перестают?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Перестают.


Да ну как же перестают, если имеют место усилия по визуализации и начитывании мантр? Ты противоречишь тому, что сам написал в первом абзаце.




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Что же касается состояния без усилий и постижения Самантабхадры без усилий, то такое состояние есть в любой практике медитации, когда практикующий пребывает лишь в присутствии настоящего момента совершенно без усилий и измышлений 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Сплошные измышления.


Отнюдь. Это не измышления, а специфика применяемых методов Сэмде. В частности - метода гуру-йога. И я не вижу в этом ничего постыдного для дзогчен. Опять же, Гуру Падмасамбхава передавал методы маха- и ану-йоги как способы обретения знания дзогчен, знания, запредельного "контекстам" и колесницам.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Ох уж эти вечные споры об усилиях и не-усилиях в дзогчене.  :Smilie: 

(1) Через усилия к знанию дзогчен – НЕВЕРНО.
(2) Без усилий к знанию дзогчен – НЕВЕРНО.
(3) Через усилия и не-усилия к знанию дзогчен – НЕВЕРНО.
(4) Без усилий и не-усилий к знанию дзогчен – ВЕРНО.

Кто понял (4) и обладает соответствующими способностями, тот пребывает в знании дзогчен, кто не понял – продолжает вести о нем споры, наматывая круги вокруг собственного эго. По поводу прямой передачи Игорь, разумеется, прав, однако само это понятие «прямая передача» - весьма интересно и объяснить его словами сложно. Как сказано у Лонгченпы: «Любой вид передачи, может стать прямой передачей дзогчен...» И Макс в чем-то прав, когда говорит, что передавать в действительности нечего. Передача – это, по определению, взять что-то из одного места и передать в другое: туда, где этого прежде не было. Учитель дзогчен этого не делает. Причем я сомневаюсь, что это делают и другие учителя, включая учителей тантры. Как можно передать непрерывность энергии или непрерывность прямого самоосознавания? Все это было, есть и всегда будет. Подлинный учитель – это всегда «мудрое зеркало», а не всеволновый передатчик чужих слов...

----------


## ullu

Игорь, спасибо за ответ. 
Не лучшее, да.

----------


## sergey

Игорю Берхину:

Игорь, я Вам все-таки ответил, но не здесь, на форуме по дзогчен, а на общем форуме.
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=4188

----------


## Павел Костылев

Извините пожалуйста, что такое ванг и лунг?
Что такое тун?
Что дается в прямом ознакомлении при интернет-трансляции как 4-го августа?

Заранее благодарен;
С интересом читаю форум, особенно про дзогчен, но очень много непонятного  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Извините пожалуйста, что такое ванг и лунг?
> Что такое тун?
> Что дается в прямом ознакомлении при интернет-трансляции как 4-го августа?
> 
> Заранее благодарен;
> С интересом читаю форум, особенно про дзогчен, но очень много непонятного


Ванг, лунг и три - составляющие тантрического посвящения, передача полномочий на выполнение садханы тантрического "божества" (ийдама), например, Чакрасамвары, Калачакры, Ямантаки, Ваджрапани и др. 

Ванг, говоря по-русски, это - передача полномочий, также наделение силой, по-английски empowerment.
Лунг - разрешение на использование текста садханы и мантры.
Три - устные наставления по практике.

Перед тем, как получать тантрическое посвящение, необходимо выполнить предварительную подготовку - упражняться в четырех осознаваниях, выполнить четыре стотысячные практики (нёндро).

При посвящении Мастер входит в измерение ийдама или "божества мудрости", и эту мудрость или состояние он и пытается передать ученикам. 

Полное посвящение, как правило, налагает обеты (самайи) выполнять эту практику. Смысл тантрической практики - обнаружить себя в чистом измерении "божества" и его мандалы. Тогда всё, что бы Вы не воспринимали глазами, ушами и умом (образы, звуки и мысли) - всё преображается в чистое проявление ийдама и его мандалы. Если практик преуспел в садхане, тогда у него есть шанс в момент смерти обнаружить себя в чистом измерении самбхогакаи.

Передача дзогчен (не путать с тантрическим посвящением) содержит в себе прямую, символическую и устную передачу. Об этом лучше почитать в вводных книгах и статьях Намкая Норбу Римпоче.

----------


## Павел Костылев

Спасибо.
Завтра попробую им позвонить и выяснить про 4-е августа (насколько я смог понять, это будет _ванг_  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Тун - период практики.

----------


## Павел Костылев

> Тун - период практики.


Спасибо.
Период практики в смысле: вот, с 9-00 до 10-00 я практикую, а потом - на работу?
Или: тот период в жизни человека, когда он практикует?
Или: вот, собрались мы все вместе и практикуем, а потом - по домам?

----------


## Tsewang Donden

К примеру, сел, отчитал, встал. Тун позади.

----------


## Павел Костылев

> К примеру, сел, отчитал, встал. Тун позади.


Ага, понял кажется.
Спасибо.

----------


## Павел Костылев

> Нет, не угадал, это будет не ванг, а передача дзогчен. 
> 
> 4 августа. 10 лунный день. Годовщина Падмасамбхавы. Всемирная практика и передача гуру-йоги.
> 
> Сообщение взято отсюда: http://www.offtop.ru/dzogchen/


Гм.
Т.е., получается, что это не _рилпей цал ванг_, а т.н. 'прямое ознакомление'?
Или прямое ознакомление и передача дзогчен - это тоже разные вещи?

----------


## kirava

4-ого августа Намкай Норбу будет проводить прямую передачу (введение). Прямая передача, устная и символическая - всё это ригпа цел ванг. Подробнее о ригпа цел ванг есть в книге "25 пространств" и в других, их можно приобрести после передачи в Московской ДО.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> 4-ого августа Намкай Норбу будет проводить прямую передачу (введение). Прямая передача, устная и символическая - всё это ригпа цел ванг. Подробнее о ригпа цел ванг есть в книге "25 пространств" и в других, их можно приобрести после передачи в Московской ДО.


Спасибо, Иван. Значит всё-таки ригпей цел ванг! Я думал, что будет просто введение/ознакомление (ngo sprod). 

В одном из сообщений http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....D%E3#post45924
Игорь Берхин пишет: 

"И еще. Посвящение силой присутствия (rig pa'i rtsal dbang) и прямое ознакомление (введение) (ngo sprod) - это не одно и то же."

В чем же отличие?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Гм.
> Т.е., получается, что это не _рилпей цал ванг_, а т.н. 'прямое ознакомление'?
> Или прямое ознакомление и передача дзогчен - это тоже разные вещи?


Павел, выходит это будет всё-таки ванг, но не тантрический.  :Smilie: 

Вот что говорит Римпоче о ригпэй цал ванге:

"В Учениях Дзогчен ригпэй цал ванг считается наиболее важной частью всего посвящения.

Ригпа означает ”состояние мгновенного присутствия”, знание своего изначального состояния; цал означает ”энергию”; ванг - ”посвящение”. Итак Ригпэй Цал Ванг - это тип введения, которое дает учитель, благодаря чему ученики способны войти в знание своего собственного изначального состояния через наделение силой свойств их собственной энергии. Ригпэй Цал Ванг - основной метод введения в Дзогчен.

В Тантризме посвящение - один из наиболее важных моментов, но в Дзогчен оно не обязательно. Что обязательно в Дзогчен, так это введение в собственное изначальное состояние. Существует много способов, которыми это введение может быть сделано.

В Учениях Дзогчен это состояние чистого мгновенного присутствия называется состоянием ригпа.

Введение в это состояние ригпа может быть дано посредством слов и объяснений. Но это не означает, что сами слова - это состояние ригпа, потому что действительный опыт знания нашего изначального состояния - за пределами слов. Слова, сами по себе, никогда не смогут объяснить подлинное состояние Ригпа, но они могут быть очень важны, чтобы помочь вам понять методы раскрытия этого состояния. Объяснения такого рода, использующие слова, обычно называют ”Устной Передачей”.

Устные объяснения также могут быть использованы для введения в знание во время формальной инициации или посвящения, являясь частью метода такого посвящения. Но это не значит, что просто изучением слов или чего-то типа философии, вы можете достичь действительного знания. Вы всегда должны знать, как использовать различные методы для раскрытия состояния. Говоря, что кто-либо действительно знает, как работать с устной передачей учений, мы имеем в виду то, что он знает, как пользоваться разными типами переживаний в практике для вхождения в изначальное состояние.

Если устная передача проходит должным образом, как я только что объяснил, то также возможно войти в состояние ригпа посредством слов и объяснений вовсе без использования формальной инициации или посвящения, хотя те, кто сильно обусловлены системой Тантры, зачастую говорят, что вы не можете достичь состояния знания без посвящения."

----------


## Павел Костылев

Спасибо.
В общем, получается, что одни говорят, что посвящение в ДО у ННР это то, что надо, другие советуют идти традиционным буддийским путем через ньингмапа.
Постараюсь попробовать.

----------


## kirava

> "И еще. Посвящение силой присутствия (rig pa'i rtsal dbang) и прямое ознакомление (введение) (ngo sprod) - это не одно и то же."
> 
> В чем же отличие?


В том, что ригпа цел ванг можно проводить по разному - с помощью прямого ознакомления, символической передачи или устной.  После передачи возьми книгу "25 пространств Самантабхадры" - там отдельная глава краткая про это.

----------


## Sakrum

У меня вопрос. Подскжите пожалуйста.Есть ли разница в Дзогчене от какого Ринпоче была получена передача.Если есть то в чём?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Если это действительно прямое ознакомление с состоянием Дзогчен, то какая может быть разница, если изначальная природа одинакова?

Но передача - не формальная корочка "можно делать практики". Важен результат. Поэтому передачу необходимо получать от учителя, который обладает соответствующими способностями. Ну и самим тоже неплохо бы обладать способностями - а именно интересом и желанием что-то понять.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> У меня вопрос. Подскжите пожалуйста.Есть ли разница в Дзогчене от какого Ринпоче была получена передача.Если есть то в чём?


В том была ли она, на самом деле, получена. Что находится в прямой зависимости от того, каков Учитель.

----------


## Калдэн

> Что находится в прямой зависимости от того, каков Учитель.


 Но более, имхо , каков ученик . При чём здесь только учитель? Должна быть кармическая связь не только с Учением , но и с предполагаемым учителем . Иначе, кроме обычного посвящения (церемонии)  ничего не произойдёт.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> При чём здесь только учитель?


При том, что вопрос был только об Учителе.




> Но более, имхо , каков ученик .


Чем же, простите, более?




> Должна быть кармическая связь не только с Учением , но и с предполагаемым учителем .


А разве можно встретить Учителя без кармической связи?




> Иначе, кроме обычного посвящения (церемонии)  ничего не произойдёт.


Хм... Это связано со способностями и передачей Учителя?

----------


## Бхусуку

> У меня вопрос. Подскжите пожалуйста.Есть ли разница в Дзогчене от какого Ринпоче была получена передача.Если есть то в чём?


Разница в краткости линии передачи. Чем короче - тем лучше.

----------


## Калдэн

> А разве можно встретить Учителя без кармической связи?
> 
> Хм... Это связано со способностями и передачей Учителя?


1. Про кармическую связь: Мало ли кого можно в жизни встретить. Учителей встречал немало, и притом великих Ринпоче,  и в ихних способностях сомнений не имею. Но почему-то к одному из них   ипытываю сверхдоверие. С чего бы это ?  :Smilie:  
2. По второму вопросу: Не надо относиться к Учителю как к волшебнику. Без  участия ученика ничего не произойдет. Ведь "сосуд" может быть дырявым , или перевёрнутым.  :Frown:

----------


## Калдэн

> Разница в краткости линии передачи. Чем короче - тем лучше.


Нужно   повыбирать или поискать покороче ? 
  Только  вопрос вот в чём:  совпадёт ли ?  :Embarrassment: 
Была б  у нас  такая карма, передачу получили бы прямо от Самбхогакаи .  :Smilie:

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> 1. Про кармическую связь: Мало ли кого можно в жизни встретить. Учителей встречал немало, и притом великих Ринпоче,  и в ихних способностях сомнений не имею. Но почему-то к одному из них   ипытываю сверхдоверие. С чего бы это ?



Всё с той же кармической связи.




> 2. По второму вопросу: Не надо относиться к Учителю как к волшебнику. Без  участия ученика ничего не произойдет. Ведь "сосуд" может быть дырявым , или перевёрнутым.


Вы извините, я зря, пожалуй, взялась Вам отвечать. Так очень трудно общаться.  :Frown:  Сначала Вы задаёте вопрос, Вам на него пытаются ответить, а потом оказывается, что ответ Вы сами знаете. Зачем же собирать ещё чьё-то мнение, отрывать время людей? Плюс к этому очень трудно общаться с людьми, которые за тебя домысливают.  :Frown:  С чего Вы взяли, что я или кто-то относится к Учителю, как к волшебнику? 

Мой Учитель говорит, что Учитель должен иметь хорошую передачу и свою реализацию. Я не говорю, что ученик не имеет значения, но я считаю, что в отношениях Учитель-ученик несравненно значимее Учитель. Ваше право считать, как угодно. 

От темы отписываюсь, извините.

----------


## Калдэн

> Вы извините, я зря, пожалуй, взялась Вам отвечать. Так очень трудно общаться.  Сначала Вы задаёте вопрос, Вам на него пытаются ответить, а потом оказывается, что ответ Вы сами знаете. Зачем же собирать ещё чьё-то мнение, отрывать время людей? Плюс к этому очень трудно общаться с людьми, которые за тебя домысливают.


 Почему же зря. Прислушиваюсь к каждому мнению. По крайней мере стараюсь. Мнения не собираю, но Ваше было интересно.  :Smilie:  
Ничье время я не отрываю. Если человек заходит на форум, значит он специально выделил на это своё драгоценное время. Пардон, но в Вашем ответе чувствуется некая усталость.

_Есть ли разница в Дзогчене от какого Ринпоче была получена передача.Если есть то в чём?_
По моему основное здесь не обсуждение качеств и способностей учителей, а вторая часть вопроса Sakrum:* если есть, то в чём?*
Извините, но это моё недалёкое понимание.

----------


## Sojj

Дабы не плодить множество одинаковых тем, реанимирую старую.
В ходе практики у меня накопилось несколько вопросов, прошу опытных практиков разрешить мои сомнения и указать на ошибки!
Объяснение терминов является моим представлением об их природе.

Первый вопрос будет касаться бодхичитты, абсолютной и относительной. За относительную считается абстрактное безмерное желание "достичь просветления ради блага всех живых существ", за абсолютную - неизменная природа бытия, "как она есть". Читал мнения, что без взращивание относительной - абсолютная не постигается, считаю это разумным с той точки зрения, что все мы суть невежественные существа с низкими способностями.
Ближе к делу - относительная бодхичитта - что это? Как она выглядит внутри?
Является ли ошибкой развитие в себе бодхичитты таким образом: присутствуя в настоящем моменте позволяю всему происходить своим чередом, испытывая некоторое восторженное воодушевление (иногда спонтанное, иногда исправляемое самим умом) от осознания причастности к благому учению Будды и сознание/мысли, направленные на благие помыслы, на практику?

Дзогчен учит "неисправленному" состоянию истинной природы, своими же действиями я как бы отсекаю часть неблагого мышления, неблагих эмоций потому что оно мне мешает практиковать, работать и жить в общем.
С другой стороны сама природа Дзогчен предполагает использование любых методов 9 колесниц, которые могут быть сочтены практиком полезными, если он выполняет их осознанно?

----------


## Джыш

> Дабы не плодить множество одинаковых тем, реанимирую старую.
> В ходе практики у меня накопилось несколько вопросов, прошу опытных практиков разрешить мои сомнения и указать на ошибки!
> Объяснение терминов является моим представлением об их природе.
> 
> Первый вопрос будет касаться бодхичитты, абсолютной и относительной. За относительную считается абстрактное безмерное желание "достичь просветления ради блага всех живых существ", за абсолютную - неизменная природа бытия, "как она есть". Читал мнения, что без взращивание относительной - абсолютная не постигается, считаю это разумным с той точки зрения, что все мы суть невежественные существа с низкими способностями.
> Ближе к делу - относительная бодхичитта - что это? Как она выглядит внутри?
> Является ли ошибкой развитие в себе бодхичитты таким образом: присутствуя в настоящем моменте позволяю всему происходить своим чередом, испытывая некоторое восторженное воодушевление (иногда спонтанное, иногда исправляемое самим умом) от осознания причастности к благому учению Будды и сознание/мысли, направленные на благие помыслы, на практику?
> 
> Дзогчен учит "неисправленному" состоянию истинной природы, своими же действиями я как бы отсекаю часть неблагого мышления, неблагих эмоций потому что оно мне мешает практиковать, работать и жить в общем.
> С другой стороны сама природа Дзогчен предполагает использование любых методов 9 колесниц, которые могут быть сочтены практиком полезными, если он выполняет их осознанно?


Довольно кашеобразно, наверное все-таки лучше начать с 4БИ.

----------


## Sadhak

Я конечно, практик никакой, но свои пять копеек вставлю  :Smilie: .
Относительная бодхичитта это "бодхичитта намерения и применения", по этим названиям думаю суть уже понятна. Тут нет никакой "присутствуя в настоящем моменте позволяю всему происходить...", не надо ничего придумывать. Просто зародить желание достичь просветления ради всех жс и дать обет бодхисаттвы. Соотвественно применять все это на практике в каждом нашем движении, мысли, мотиве. Это махаяна, не дзогчен, не надо смешивать "природу ума" и бодхичитту, это разные "инструменты", но из стабильного достижения первого ествественно и спонтанно достигается и вытекает второе и наоборот - развитие бодхичитты приводит к постижению "природы ума". Поэтому делаем именно то, что сказали, не надо фантазировать, смешивать и улучшать как-то.
Абсолютная же бохичитта это постижение медитативное, это "мудрость", можно пока вообще оставить это в покое, и так есть чем заняться. Цитата от Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче :



> Вернемся к тому, о чем мы с вами говорили. Мудрость. Трудно говорить об абсолютной бодхичитте, ее невозможно описать, невозможно подобрать слов и выбрать язык, чтобы выразить истину. В тот момент, когда вы говорите об этом, вы уже заблуждаетесь. Даже для того, чтобы приблизительно объяснить, что такое абсолютная истина, учитель должен быть совершенным арьей. Вот слова Чандракирти: только арья может учить о том, что такое абсолютная бодхичитта. Каким же образом нам понять, что такое в действительности абсолютная бодхичитта? Мы обретаем ее посредством накоплений заслуг и мудрости. Накопление мудрости предполагает нравственное поведение, слушание, размышление и медитацию. Вот что вам потребуется. Накопление заслуг чрезвычайно важно.


 http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/Д..._2008_года

----------

Legba (02.03.2012), Pema Sonam (01.04.2012), Sojj (02.03.2012)

----------


## Legba

Чуть подробнее. Относительная бодхичитта делится на бодхичитту намерения и бодхичитту применения.
Бодхичитта намерения - это практика "четырех безмерных"- равностность, добросердечие, сострадание и сорадование.
Бодхичитта применения - это практика шести парамит.
Все пикантные подробности о том, как практиковать содержатся в:
Шантидева "Шикшасамуччая" (есть, к сожалению, только на английском)
Шантидева "Бодхисатвачарьяаватара" (есть на русском, в сети)
Патрул Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого Наставника" (есть на русском, в сети).
Последняя книга Вам особенно подходит - Первый Патрул Ринпоче был одним из мастеров линии Дзогчен Лончен Нинтиг,
воплощением речи Ригдзина Джигме Лингпа.

----------

Артем Тараненко (02.03.2012), Оскольд (02.03.2012), Сергей Ч (02.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Ближе к делу - относительная бодхичитта - что это? Как она выглядит внутри?


Не отказываться от какого-либо положительного действия из-за какого-либо ощущения неприязни.
Начинается с намерения помогать всем живым существам без исключения, кем бы они не были, как бы к кому не относились, как бы приятны или не приятны Вам не были.
Позже переходит в фазу непосредственной помощи, когда Вы не прекращаете помощь другим живым существам, каким бы не приятности при этом не происходили. Не важно, меняется ли Ваше настроение связанное с выполняемым благим делом или данным живым существом, появляются ли неприятные ощущения в процессе помощи и т.д.

Именно таким образом мы и закладываем причины, чтобы познать абсолютную бодхичитту, которая принимает всё происходящее таким, каким оно происходит. В которой уже нет мотивов делать или не делать по тем или иным причинам.




> Является ли ошибкой развитие в себе бодхичитты таким образом: присутствуя в настоящем моменте позволяю всему происходить своим чередом, испытывая некоторое восторженное воодушевление (иногда спонтанное, иногда исправляемое самим умом) от осознания причастности к благому учению Будды и сознание/мысли, направленные на благие помыслы, на практику?


Будет являться только в том случае, если в процессе какой-либо благой деятельности Вы найдёте для себя объективные причины этой деятельностью не заниматься.
Если же предпочитаете оставаться бездеятельным, то Вы уже должны были постичь абсолютную бодхичитту, и, в случае чего, с большой радостью и воодушевлением измазались бы говном, если этого будут требовать обстоятельства помощи тому, кто Вас в это говно макать будет. Грубо, но суть не отвержения именно такова.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Первый вопрос будет касаться бодхичитты, абсолютной и относительной. За относительную считается абстрактное безмерное желание "достичь просветления ради блага всех живых существ", за абсолютную - неизменная природа бытия, "как она есть". Читал мнения, что без взращивание относительной - абсолютная не постигается


Это ошибчное представление. Точнее оно ошибочно с точки зрения дзогчен. Может в гелуг или еще где так объясняют, но с точки зрения дзогчена это никуда не годится. Абсолютная бодхичитта в дзогчен - это Дхармакая, она не зависит ни от каких относительных вещей в том числе относительной бодхичитты. 



> Ближе к делу - относительная бодхичитта - что это? Как она выглядит внутри?


Ну об этом уже выше в общих словах рассказали.



> Является ли ошибкой развитие в себе бодхичитты таким образом: присутствуя в настоящем моменте позволяю всему происходить своим чередом, испытывая некоторое восторженное воодушевление (иногда спонтанное, иногда исправляемое самим умом) от осознания причастности к благому учению Будды и сознание/мысли, направленные на благие помыслы, на практику?
> Дзогчен учит "неисправленному" состоянию истинной природы, своими же действиями я как бы отсекаю часть неблагого мышления, неблагих эмоций потому что оно мне мешает практиковать, работать и жить в общем.


Вы можете практиковать подобным образом, но нужно осознавать, что подобные практики не являются собственно практиками ати-йоги. Дзогчен учит совершенству любых переживаний, в том числе неблагих, а если практик что-то там отсекает или исправляет, то это скорее всего методы других учений.



> С другой стороны сама природа Дзогчен предполагает использование любых методов 9 колесниц, которые могут быть сочтены практиком полезными, если он выполняет их осознанно?


Да. Не только девяти колесниц, в принципе практик дзогчен может использовать любые методы любых духовных школ если они ему помогают поддерживать состояние созерцания.

з.ы. Я ни в коем случае не эксперт так что мои слова не следует принимать за истину в последней инстанции.

----------

Оскольд (03.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Первый вопрос будет касаться бодхичитты, абсолютной и относительной.


*Кхенчен Палден Шераб Ринпоче и Кхенпо Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче «СВЕТ ТРЁХ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТЕЙ»* :




> «Бодхичитту можно понять как относительную и как абсолютную. Относительная бодхичитта - это реальное проявление любящей доброты и сострадания ко всем существам. Абсолютная "бодхичитта - это осознание пустоты как всеобъемлющей истинной природы реальности. Некоторые люди начинают медитировать на любовь и сострадание и затем приходят к пониманию пустоты. Другие люди медитируют на пустоту и, благодаря этому, обретают понимание любви и сострадания. Оба аспекта бодхичитты являются частью просветленной природы ума.»


..

*«Отвага прозрения. Введение» Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче*:




> «Относительная Бодхичитта, которая практикуется на основе ординарного, концептуального мышления, вполне доступна даже для начинающего - при условии, что он смотрит внутрь самого себя и тренируется надлежащим образом. Более того, если относительная Бодхичитта доведена до совершенства, то абсолютная Бодхичитта, мудрость Випашьяны, осознание отсутствия эго ("я"), приходит сама собой. Мы говорим о практике, которая в традиции Кагью называется Махамудра, а в школе Ньингма именуется Дзогчен и которая в данный момент лежит за пределами нашего рассмотрения. Ибо подобно тому, как нельзя давать младенцу, вскармливаемому молоком, твердую пищу, такую как фрукты, рис или мясо, потому что он не сможет ее переварить, так и абсолютная Бодхичитта - это то, чем не следует заниматься с первых шагов. По этой причине мы должны начинать практику с относительной Бодхичитты. Нагарджуна когда-то сказал:
>  Если мы сами и все другие на земле желаем достичь высот Прозрения, ключ к тому - Бодхичитта, его основание, несокрушимое, как властелин гор; она - само сострадание, излучаемое во всех направлениях, и мудрость, преодолевающая дуализм»

----------

Pema Sonam (02.03.2012), Оскольд (03.03.2012)

----------


## Джыш

Щас тут понасоветуют всякой бредятины  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sojj

Где в Москве можно купить книгу "Драгоценное украшение Освобождения" за адекватные деньги?

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

Всем привет) Вопрос к практикам дзогчена Намкая Норбу:
-можно ли начать практику кордэрушена и симзинов Не имея специального посвящения,а имея только передачу на Гараба Дордже и Ваджрапани?
-можно ли делать одновременно (с промежутками времени,но в один день)-кордэ рушен и симзин(например с А разных цветов)?
-в "разделении внутреннем сансары и нирваны"с помощью ОМ-А-ХУМ ,- с каких центров/слогов/лок-начинают?В каком порядке?
Спасибо))

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Всем привет) Вопрос к практикам дзогчена Намкая Норбу:
> -можно ли начать практику кордэрушена и симзинов Не имея специального посвящения,а имея только передачу на Гараба Дордже и Ваджрапани?
> -можно ли делать одновременно (с промежутками времени,но в один день)-кордэ рушен и симзин(например с А разных цветов)?
> -в "разделении внутреннем сансары и нирваны"с помощью ОМ-А-ХУМ ,- с каких центров/слогов/лок-начинают?В каком порядке?
> Спасибо))


Если внимательно не-делать это всё, то будет больше пользы.

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> Если внимательно не-делать это всё, то будет больше пользы.


Дорогие други, братья и сестры нашего "прихода" :Smilie:  !
Просьба -отвечать только [B]по сути вопроса![B]
Спасибо.

----------

Алексей Каверин (25.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Дорогие други, братья и сестры нашего "прихода" !
> Просьба -отвечать только [B]по сути вопроса![B]
> Спасибо.


Интересует ли Вас суть самого вопроса как такого го, или суть сути вопроса?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Дорогие други, братья и сестры нашего "прихода" !
> Просьба -отвечать только [B]по сути вопроса![B]
> Спасибо.


Для рушенов и семдзинов достаточно передачи гуру-йоги.

----------

Ярослав Бельцов (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> Всем привет) Вопрос к практикам дзогчена Намкая Норбу:
> -можно ли делать одновременно (с промежутками времени,но в один день)-кордэ рушен и симзин(например с А разных цветов)?
> -в "разделении внутреннем сансары и нирваны"с помощью ОМ-А-ХУМ ,- с каких центров/слогов/лок-начинают?В каком порядке?
> Спасибо))


И все таки -ответов на остальные вопросы пока нет...
??

----------


## ullu

1. Можно.
2. Делайте по тексту.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

Спасибо всем за отклик!  :Smilie: 
...в тексте что из "Драгоценного сосуда" очередность "очищения 6ти лок" не указана..Впрочем,-давний товарищ вроде вспомнил,-так вроде- начиная с локи богов-и вниз)...вроде...
-ещще вопросик тем,кто делал: наверное можно менять позиции?из четверть лотоса-в сидя на стуле?А то-и за год не сделаю- зад болит однако..
??

----------


## Sojj

> Спасибо всем за отклик! 
> ...в тексте что из "Драгоценного сосуда" очередность "очищения 6ти лок" не указана..Впрочем,-давний товарищ вроде вспомнил,-так вроде- начиная с локи богов-и вниз)...вроде...
> -ещще вопросик тем,кто делал: наверное можно менять позиции?из четверть лотоса-в сидя на стуле?А то-и за год не сделаю- зад болит однако..
> ??


Метод и суть Дзогчен - освобождение от оков двойственности, а не порождение себе новых.
Какая вообще разница в какой вы позе сидите? Сидите в сукхасане, подкладывая под зад какую-нибудь подушку - ничего болеть не будет. Как заболит - меняйте позицию, либо отдыхайте и продолжайте.

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (27.04.2012)

----------


## ullu

> Спасибо всем за отклик! 
> ...в тексте что из "Драгоценного сосуда" очередность "очищения 6ти лок" не указана..Впрочем,-давний товарищ вроде вспомнил,-так вроде- начиная с локи богов-и вниз)...вроде...
> -ещще вопросик тем,кто делал: наверное можно менять позиции?из четверть лотоса-в сидя на стуле?А то-и за год не сделаю- зад болит однако..
> ??


Ну да, там так и перечислено же в ДС, с макушки до пяток.
Можно. Главное что бы спина прямой оставалась.

Вообще для вопросов по ДС есть в общине учителя СМС. От них вы точно получите правильные ответы.
Лучше было бы , если бы вы им писали, имхо. 
Вот здесь , в колонке слева, есть список учителей СМС .
http://kunsangar.org/ru/sms/
Если вы зайдете по ссылке на страницу кого-то из учителей СМС, то там есть ( рядом с фото ) Послать сообщение ( тоже не у всех правда )
Нажимаете туда и можно задать вопрос, указать свой емайл и они вам ответят в почту.

----------

Д.Г.Нерадов (28.04.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

Отличное упражнение!Сделал всего лишь сотую часть от нужного,-а столько радости и новой жизни на всех моих центрах! И в сангхе не был с полгода,-а все работаетъ  :Smilie:  Безмерная благодарность Буддам!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2012)

----------


## Оюн

*ОФФТОП*
Вот видео ролик, где 13-и летний мальчик Жора, без ознакомления и познаний в области воззрений дзогчена, очень и очень близко описывает свои переживания в  осознавании изначального состояния. Конечно он описывает это своими словами, без точных терминалогий, но в этом и ценность этого видео, ибо описываемое не затронуто навязанными концепциями и мыслями.Многое конечно из мальчиком высказанного весьма однозначно,но сошлёмся на возраст в этой связи. Смотрите -*ВЫРЕЗАНО МОДЕРАТОРОМ* . Есть ролик с ним (мальчиком ) гораздо длиннее,кому надо, найдёте!
*ОФФТОП*

----------


## Greedy

> Вот видео ролик, где 13-и летний мальчик Жора, без ознакомления и познаний в области воззрений дзогчена, очень и очень близко описывает свои переживания в  осознавании изначального состояния.


Описываемое мальчиком даже близко к буддизму не относится.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Описываемое мальчиком даже близко к буддизму не относится.


На самом деле он говорит о природе будды, о чистом сознании, сознании основе, о ясной пустоте, о том что форма это пустота а пустота это форма и тд
Не согласен с тем что мол один раз ко всем и тд, и если упустил то всё ппц, о том что это дар и что мол не всем это данно, про коробочки и тд

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Долушал до конца. 
Вообщем он познал природу будды, но сделла это случаыно, до освобождения от своего эго, и получается так что он смотрит на неё через призьму своего эго, в котором есть куча ненужных знаниы и деталей которые падают тенью на чистоту, вот у него и получаются коробочки, супермаркеты, его уникальность, учителя, и прочее...
Скоро отпустит, точнее уже отпустило. Он цейчас в состоянии аффекта от своей "крутости" и "уникальности".

----------


## Wyrd

> Вообщем он познал природу будды


Алексей, не издевайтесь, пожалуйста.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Алексей, не издевайтесь, пожалуйста.


А он над кем издевается?

----------


## Wyrd

Внешне - над читающими, внутренне - над мальчиком, тайно - над собой )

----------

Legba (05.05.2012), Кузьмич (07.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Внешне - над читающими, внутренне - над мальчиком, тайно - над собой )


Алексей Каверин, это правда?

----------


## Александар

Wyrd- "Внешне - над читающими..."
   Не считайте себя убогим, и не отвечайте за всех(вариант:Внешне - надо мной...). Просто для Вас этот сюжет - набор непонятных слов.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей Каверин, это правда?


Насколько мне известно небыло такой мотивации, просто мальчик описывает нерождённое, но делает это через "себя", и получается такое странное ощущение синдрома мессии.
Будда доступен всем в равной степени, как правельно мальчик сказал, достаточно протянуть руку, или сделать один шаг, но не избавившись перед этим от мнении о себе, получается мессия, который говорит "я есть всё, но именно я избранный" тоесть каламбур небольшой. 
Судя по тому что он от этого знания уже не избавится и не сможет говорить о другом, то по идеи должен будет обратиться к буддизму и избавить "себя от себя", главное не подпитывать "его собой". 
Номожет быть такое что он просто уселся в кресле и сидит, а тело осталось так как есть, с мнением о себе и так далее, то есть ему нада будет не смотреть на мир через себя, но посмотреть на себя через мир и тем самым избавиться от "Я-есть" а также от "Вот-Я и  Вот-Другие"
IMHO

----------


## Джыш

Wyrd, Ваджрасаттва поможет  :Smilie:

----------


## Оюн

Некоторые категоричные и однозначные высказывания ( по поводу сегоднешнего видео) видимо не учитывают то, что мальчик этот в прошлом своём воплощении, может быть уже достиг тех высот в реализации, что в этом воплощении, прозрение наступило спонтанно и без усилий.

----------


## Wyrd

> Wyrd, Ваджрасаттва поможет


Так, это, вперед  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wyrd

> Некоторые категоричные и однозначные высказывания ( по поводу сегоднешнего видео) видимо не учитывают то, что мальчик этот в прошлом своём воплощении, может быть уже достиг тех высот в реализации, что в этом воплощении, прозрение наступило спонтанно и без усилий.





> может быть уже достиг тех высот в реализации





> может быть


а может и не быть
зато в высказывании Алексея природа Будды однозначно приравнена к переживаниям некоего мальчика, он же ее *познал*

не гневите Бога, в общем

----------

Алексей Каверин (05.05.2012), Кузьмич (07.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Оюн

*Wyrd*, быть может вас ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Некоторые категоричные и однозначные высказывания ( по поводу сегоднешнего видео) видимо не учитывают то, что мальчик этот в прошлом своём воплощении, может быть уже достиг тех высот в реализации, что в этом воплощении, прозрение наступило спонтанно и без усилий.


Если бы у него в этом воплощении, спонтанно и без усилий наступило бы просветление, разве в его речи было бы столько негативно окрашенных слов? И разве звучали бы его слова как слова одержимого? Послушайте речь великих лам, никто из них так напряжённо не говорит. Вот посмотрите-ка для примера, как выглядят и говорят люди, действительно ощутившие природу ума: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmYpHub5bfY

----------


## Джыш

> а может и не быть
> зато в высказывании Алексея природа Будды однозначно приравнена к переживаниям некоего мальчика, он же ее *познал*
> 
> не гневите Бога, в общем


А вам, какая разница что он пишет?  :Big Grin:  Своих галлюцинаций не хватает?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вам, какая разница что он пишет?  Своих галлюцинаций не хватает?


Идущему по пути бодхисаттвы до всех есть дело  :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (05.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если бы у него в этом воплощении, спонтанно и без усилий наступило бы просветление, разве в его речи было бы столько негативно окрашенных слов? И разве звучали бы его слова как слова одержимого? Послушайте речь великих лам, никто из них так напряжённо не говорит. Вот посмотрите-ка для примера, как выглядят и говорят люди, действительно ощутившие природу ума: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmYpHub5bfY


Первое (о словах мальчика) -- правильно.
Второе -- не уверен...
По мне, умение говорить правильно, изящно, аккуратно, добродетельно, взвешивая слова и т.п. -- не признак высшего постижения, а _лишь одно_ из благих качеств, которым владеют не только постигшие (что значит "ощутившие", кстати? очень туманное слово...) природу ума.
Строго говоря (опять-таки, на мой взгляд : ), критерием подлинного постижения может быть лишь безупречное поведение в серьёзной конфликтной или конфликтогенной ситуации. И в идеале -- когда ни публики, ни камер для видеосъёмки нет...
В остальных случаях приходится верить человеку _на слово_, зачастую вводящем слушателя в заблуждение.

На всякий случай: в сказанном здесь нет ничего личного по отношению к ламам и/или другим будд. наставникам.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------


## Wyrd

> *Wyrd*, быть может вас ?


это уже переход на личность, извините, промолчу)

----------


## Sforza

> Послушайте речь великих лам, никто из них так напряжённо не говорит. Вот посмотрите-ка для примера, как выглядят и говорят люди, действительно ощутившие природу ума: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmYpHub5bfY


Здесь наглядней:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMPj45_rJwI

Вообще без слов,зато многое  понятно.

----------

Pema Sonam (05.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> а может и не быть
> зато в высказывании Алексея природа Будды однозначно приравнена к переживаниям некоего мальчика, он же ее *познал*
> 
> не гневите Бога, в общем


Ладно ризнаюсь, я пошутил, у меня просто хорошая фантазия, я начитался всего раного и вот пытаюсь покааться просвятлённым. Но всё что я говорю это плод моего воображения, не обращайте внимание на лож.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

ГРАЖДАНЕ!
Оюн, Каверин и прочие сочувствующие. Оффтоп про юродствующих мальчиков давайте прекратим пожалуйста для вашей же пользы!

----------

Sforza (05.05.2012), Wyrd (05.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (05.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Оюн

Извините *Wyrd*, возможно вы меня не совсем правельно поняли, я имел ввиду,...причём вообще тут " гнев Бога" или иное диструктивное состояние в нашем общении.

----------


## Wyrd

> Извините *Wyrd*, возможно вы меня не совсем правельно поняли, я имел ввиду,...причём вообще тут " гнев Бога" или иное диструктивное состояние в нашем общении.


правильнее было бы написать "не путайте Божий дар с яичницей", но это слишком занизило бы переживания мальчика. поэтому я просто предложил не судить о природе Будды по видяшке с ютуба, чтоб не огрести последствий за неправильное воззрение.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> правильнее было бы написать "не путайте Божий дар с яичницей", но это слишком занизило бы переживания мальчика. поэтому я просто предложил оставить не судить о природе Будды по видяшке с ютуба, чтоб не огрести последствий за неправильное воззрение.


Есть два метода указания на природу вещей :
- Не-это, не-это и темболее не-это
- Это, это и это тоже

Вопрос к Вирду по Дзогчену: Как описывает Будду дзогчен?
Ответ "неописуемо", будет читаться как "не знаю, но из гордого принципа говорю НЕТ"

С уважением, Лжец.

----------


## Wyrd

Алексей, какие, по-вашему, последствия будут, если вы мирной форме божества будете подносить мясо или фекалии?
То, что вы прочитали какие-то книжки про абсолютное положение вещей не возвышает ваше настоящее воззрение до этого уровня.
 Поэтому не стоит, например, по совету одного неназываемого на этом форуме (называемого, просто EJ вспомнился) ламы пить вино, есть мясо и наслаждаться трахом в ночном клубе - несмотря на пустотную природу этих вещей, они способны нанести мне и вам вред.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

Алексей Каверин, вам нравится спорить с тантриком?

----------


## Wyrd

> тантриком?


ой, спасибо  :Embarrassment:  но за что?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Джыш

> ой, спасибо  но за что?


Да не за что, просто так  :Smilie:

----------


## Оюн

Основополагающим качеством наших деяний, будет качество мотивации, по этой причине важнее всего и универсальней всего сохранять чистоту мотивации своих поползнавений, по тому Бодхичитта - это наилудший способ обрести Прозрение для всех нас и не важно тантрики мы или не тантрики. Очень важно именно, обрести стабильные качества благой мотивации, не обусловленные формой и умом. Истина одна, и Она недвойственна, любое деление относительно и является иллюзией но,... конечно наиглавнейшей  задачей нашей на относительном уровне будет как можно "крепче", как можно полней и всем сердцем утвердиться в благой мотивации, ибо без условия этого, небудет и Пути.( что вы конечно-же, знаете и без меня). :Wink:

----------

Алексей Каверин (05.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, какие, по-вашему, последствия будут, если вы мирной форме божества будете подносить мясо или фекалии?
> То, что вы прочитали какие-то книжки про абсолютное положение вещей не возвышает ваше настоящее воззрение до этого уровня.
>  Поэтому не стоит, например, по совету одного неназываемого на этом форуме (называемого, просто EJ вспомнился) ламы пить вино, есть мясо и наслаждаться трахом в ночном клубе - несмотря на пустотную природу этих вещей, они способны нанести мне и вам вред.


Ему будет одинакого приятно, но думаю также, он будет разочарован в материальном подаянии, и был бы куда более рад получить от нас подаяние светом ума. Во всяком случае будучи божеством, я бы был рад получить Безценное подношение чем ненужное подношение.
Не недооценивайте мою Не-писанную книгу... хотя всё же можите... вам от этого ничего не будет, ибо у неё нету автора.

Тем не менее, я позволю себе сделать предположение, что говоря о том что природа будды не такая, Вы не основывались ни на чём конкретном, и у вас нету идеи о том какова она действительно, и следовательно ваше отрицание такоеже пустотное как и вино, клубы и трах. При всём уважении к Вам и вашим воззрениям, сравнил просто чтобы сделать связь между постами.  :Kiss: 




> Алексей Каверин, вам нравится спорить с тантриком?


Не то чтобы нравится, просто защищаюсь, в этом моя слабость, как и в том, что у меня аллергия на логические ошибки и не обоснованные утверждения. 
Но в тоже время обсуждать полезно ибо заставляет шевелить мозгами и посмотреть на вещи с ракурса с которого ещё не смотрел. А вообще я бывшийй боксёр, видимо остались рудименты

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ему будет одинакого приятно, но думаю также, он будет разочарован в материальном подаянии, и был бы куда более рад получить от нас подаяние светом ума. Во всяком случае будучи божеством, я бы был рад получить Безценное подношение чем ненужное подношение.
> Не недооценивайте мою Не-писанную книгу... хотя всё же можите... вам от этого ничего не будет, ибо у неё нету автора.


Забавно. По этому высказыванию можно сделать вывод о цеплянии за самость (причём основательном), но никак не о постижении природы ума.

----------

Алексей Каверин (05.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Забавно. По этому высказыванию можно сделать вывод о цеплянии за самость (причём основательном), но никак не о постижении природы ума.


Любое слово уже противоречит природе ума, и наделяет тот или инной концепт самостью, говоря о Я или о Стуле, и тот и другой разговор противоречит природе ума.
Если хотите можем помолчать. Я бы с удовольствием если честно, но Будда наказал нам общаться  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Любое слово уже противоречит природе ума, и наделяет тот или инной концепт самостью, говоря о Я или о Стуле, и тот и другой разговор противоречит природе ума.
> Если хотите можем помолчать. Я бы с удовольствием если честно, но Будда наказал нам общаться


Еще один.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Еще один.


Сейчас время такое. 
Поп-корн тайм... пух один готов, пух другой готов, пух третий готов...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Во всяком случае будучи божеством, я бы был рад получить Безценное подношение чем ненужное подношение.


Ну и как вы с таким воззрением будете практиковать Тхогал?

----------

Джыш (06.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Ну и как вы с таким воззрением будете практиковать Тхогал?


Чем быстрее приедут люди в белых халатах, тем лучше  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (06.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Ладно я удаляюсь, смысла нету. Всем спс

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Ладно я удаляюсь, смысла нету. Всем спс


Чем удаляться самому, лучше удалите те омрачения, которые мешают Вам верно понимать и практиковать Дхарму. Так Вы принесете пользу себе и всем живым существам.
И да, поймите правильно, что здесь никто не желает Вам плохого, никто не хочет Вас специально покритиковать и повоспитывать. Вам лишь указывают на то, что Вам нужно навести порядок в своей голове  :Smilie:  Чтобы уборка была максимально эффективной, подключите к этому процессу своего учителя.

----------

Bob (06.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (06.05.2012), Сауди (06.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Чем удаляться самому, лучше удалите те омрачения, которые мешают Вам верно понимать и практиковать Дхарму. Так Вы принесете пользу себе и всем живым существам.
> И да, поймите правильно, что здесь никто не желает Вам плохого, никто не хочет Вас специально покритиковать и повоспитывать. Вам лишь указывают на то, что Вам нужно навести порядок в своей голове  Чтобы уборка была максимально эффективной, подключите к этому процессу своего учителя.


Я кстати ничуть не обиделся, просто я нахожусь в групе риска, меня уже удаляли с форума 5 раз. Я бы с удовольствием пообщался в этой теме по поводу моих воззрений, но знаю что в конце концов меня забанят, а у меня осталось всего то 2 жизни.
Если мне дадут политическую неприкосновенность то я бы всех с удовольствием научил жить как следует  :Big Grin:  А покачто могу лишь создать запись в блоге с моими воззрениями, чтобы не было вопросов и чтобы люди не подпитывали ни моё ни своё "Я".
Если интересны мои воззрения то предлагаю заглянуть в блог. Если в них найдётся противоречия с Дхаммой, буду рад если вы на них укажите, дабы исправить ошибку.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> меня уже удаляли с форума 5 раз


Ведь не просто так  :Smilie: 



> Если в них найдётся противоречия с Дхаммой, буду рад если вы на них укажите, дабы исправить ошибку.


У Вас же есть коренной гуру? Лучше будет, если исправит ошибки он, а не мы. Хотя бы потому, что он более компетентен в подобных вопросах, для Вас его мнение авторитетно и с ним Вы точно не пуститесь в долгие и утомительные дискусии  :Smilie:

----------

Сауди (06.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Ведь не просто так 
> 
> У Вас же есть коренной гуру? Лучше будет, если исправит ошибки он, а не мы. Хотя бы потому, что он более компетентен в подобных вопросах, для Вас его мнение авторитетно и с ним Вы точно не пуститесь в долгие и утомительные дискусии


У меня метод указания на природу не такой как принято об этом думать. В прошлый раз забанили потому что я хотел показать что алкаши, выпивая, на самом деле ищут прибежища в Будде, анастезируая тело и наблюдая за ним. Чтобы "расслабиться". :Wink: 

Учителя к счастью нету. 
Мой учебник это самсара, мой учитель это карма (логика, причинно следственные связи).
В моих воззрениях лично я невижу логических ошибок, всё сходится, и поэтому я вынужден спорить с окружающими, шатая свою конструкцию, ища нестабильные места. Вот почему я был бы рад если бы мне указали на мои ошибки, ибо как сказал Будда, нужно смотреть на того кто указывает на ошибки как на человека указывающего на сокровище.
Как то так.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Учителя к счастью нету.





> Вот почему я был бы рад если бы мне указали на мои ошибки


_"Каждый обладает природой будды, но необходимо ещё научиться её осознавать. Даже если вы имеете представление о том, как её осознавать, одно лишь такое знание вас никуда не приведёт. Вы должны определиться в ней, и для этого вам необходим коренной Гуру, который поможет углубить уверенность в просветлённой природе. Он объяснит вам разницу между [подсознанием] всеосновы и дхармакайей, различие между двойственным умом и осознаванием, а также разницу между сознанием и пробуждённостью. Без наставлений и благословения истинного мастера линии вы никогда не осознаете и не определитесь в этом. Вот почему каждому нужен Гуру." (с) Кьябдже Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче_

_"Ни в каких сутрах, тантрах или комментариях нет ни одного упоминания о человеке, который достиг бы Просветления, не следуя Ламе. Видно, что за счет собственных разработок и догадок никто не развил в себе тех благородных качеств, которые появляются на высоких уровнях и путях. Все существа, включая нас самих, очень легко могут вступить на неверный путь." (с) Патрул Ринпоче_

Как Вы и просили, указываю Вам на очень серьезную ошибку в Ваших рассуждениях  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (06.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Учителя к счастью нету.


С таким счастьем далеко не уедешь.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (06.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (06.05.2012), Сергей Ч (06.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Я ищу свободу.
Слово НУЖНО противоречит слову СВОБОДА. Обуславливает её.
Мой учитель Будда, он внутри меня и вас. Кстати всем советую его учения! 

Для этого ничего не надо, надо ни-чего.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Кстати говоря о цитатах.

_Насколько я вижу, истину не постигают, полагаясь на других. Вы должны понять, что все сомнения будут разрешены нашими собственными усилиями, посредством непрерывной, энергичной практики. Мы не освободимся от сомнений, спрашивая других. Мы сможем прекратить сомнения через наши собственные неустанные усилия._
Аджан Чаа. Учитель Тхеравады.

Просто кому-то хватает одного поворота, а кому-то и трёх не достаточно. 
При всём уважении !

Дополнение из той же беседы.
http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=352

_Какова цель спокойствия? Зачем нам мудрость? Они лишь цель для освобождения себя от страданий, ничего больше. В настоящее время мы страдаем, живем с дуккха, не понимаем дуккха, и следовательно, хватаемся за нее. Но если ум такой, о котором я уже говорил, то возникнет много видов знания. Практикующий будет знать страдание, знать причину страдания, знать прекращение страдания и знать путь практики, чтобы достичь прекращения страданий. Эти Благородные Истины. Они появятся сами по себе, когда есть неподвижная, текущая вода.

Когда это так, то независимо от того, что мы делаем, у нас не будет беспечности; привычка беспечности будет ослабевать и исчезать. Что бы мы ни испытывали, мы не упадем в беспечность, потому что ум естественно держаться за практику. Он будет бояться потерять практику. Когда мы продолжаем практиковать и учиться на опыте, то будем пить Дхамму больше и больше, и наша вера будет расти.

Для того, кто практикует это, должно быть так. Мы не должны быть теми людьми, которые просто следуют за другими: Если наши друзья не делают практику мы тоже не будем делать ее, потому что будем чувствовать себя неловко. Если они останавливаются, мы останавливаемся. Если они ее выполняют, мы тоже выполняем. Если учитель говорит нам что-то сделать, мы это делаем. Если он останавливается, мы останавливаемся. Это не очень быстрый способ реализации._

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Начните с основ, с описания колесниц - http://anthropology.ru/ru/texts/torc...ddhism_03.html ... Должно помочь.

----------

Алексей Каверин (06.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Начните с основ, с описания колесниц - http://anthropology.ru/ru/texts/torc...ddhism_03.html ... Должно помочь.


Я на самом деле пошутил про колесницы.
Вы действительно самые великие. Алмазная Колесница и Великое Совершенство это школы где самые способные ученики, и самые великие учения. Ибо Будда давал учения относительно способностей каждого и воззрений каждого.
Маленькая колесница - для эгоистов
Большая колесница - для альтруистов
Великая колесница - для Будд

Всем добра, пока не поздно я лучше удалюсь из этой темы ибо сказал что хотел чтобы было сказано.
С Уважением.

----------


## Sojj

Уважаемые дзогчен-па и дзогчен-ма!
Что знаете по поводу учений геше Тензина Вангъяла Ринпоче в России и в Москве, в частности? 

С вебинаров этого Учителя начал изучать Дхарму и Дзогчен, и сейчас порой не брезгую пересматривать его семинары, перечитывать книжки и читать литературу. Считаю его одним из своих кармических учителей.
В одном из своих семинаров он объясняет пятичастное учение Дава Гьялцена - на мой глупый и неофитский взгляд это одно из ЛУЧШИХ пособий для начинающих практиков медитации и отличный способ укорениться в узнавании ригпа.
Понял это совсем недавно.

Буду рад дискуссии с людьми, которые так или иначе интересуются подачей драгоценного Учения от этого Ринпоче.

----------

